# El gallego, crónica de una muerte anunciada, por Luis Caldeiro, periodista



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?


*Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.

Sin embargo, el Consejo de Europa acaba de añadir otra posible causa. En su último informe sobre el estado de salud de las lenguas regionales o minoritarias en España, el gallego saca una de las peores notas: su situación ha empeorado significativamente -sobre todo en el ámbito de la Educación- y la transmisión de padres a hijos ya no está garantizada. Hay cifras estremecedoras que revelan este declive: Según datos del Instituto Galego de Estadística (IGE), en apenas una década (del 2008 al 2018), el porcentaje de niños que nunca habla gallego se ha disparado, pasando del 29,59% al 44,13%. Y los hablantes de 50 a 64 años (la franja que mantiene vivo el idioma) ha bajado de un 51,16% en 2003 a un 32,78% en 2018. Es decir,* el gallego tiene ya un pie en el corredor de la muerte*, sobre todo por la pérdida acelerada de hablantes entre los niños, que no significa otra cosa que la quiebra del relevo generacional, sin el cual ninguna lengua puede sobrevivir.

El informe del Consejo atribuye este grave y rápido retroceso al sistema educativo. Concretamente, al modelo de escuela implantado en 2010 por el actual presidente de la Xunta, Alberto Núñez Feijóo. El nuevo sistema estableció una aparente “ecuanimidad”, consistente en que gallego y castellano tuviesen el mismo número de horas lectivas y asignaturas, compartiendo docencia, además, con el inglés. ¿Quién podría objetar nada contra un sistema así? Y sin embargo, ése fue el comienzo del fin. El castellano en Galicia ha sido, desde siempre, la lengua de la maquinaria del Estado, de los medios de comunicación, de las clases acomodadas. La lengua del Poder, en suma. El gallego, en cambio, es un idioma de uso popular y familiar, cuyo principal valor sigue siendo, a día de hoy, el cultural y sentimental.

No estamos, pues, ante dos contendientes parejos, sino ante una hormiga y un elefante. Y no hace falta ser adivino para saber qué le pasa a una hormiga cuando osa enfrentarse en igualdad de condiciones a un elefante. La supuesta “ecuanimidad”, además, escondía detalles sangrantes como que, en el reparto de asignaturas, al castellano se le adjudicaron las materias técnicas (matemáticas, física, química), es decir, las de referencia en un mundo tecnológico como el actual, las que más puertas abren en el mercado laboral. Pero no nos escandalicemos: ¿Cómo podría una lengua de campesinos estar dotada para el pensamiento lógico? *Todo el mundo sabe que en gallego se puede hablar a las vacas, pero no enunciar un teorema.*

Llegados a este punto, la cuestión suscita un debate de tipo filosófico: ¿Estamos legitimados para impedir que alguien se suicide, si ése es su deseo? Porque desde 2010 el electorado gallego ha reelegido no una, sino dos veces, a Alberto Núñez Feijóo y su formación política. Lo que debe de significar, por lógica, que está de acuerdo con la voladura controlada de su idioma propio, es decir, de su suicidio cultural.

En su informe, el Consejo de Europa reclama a la Xunta que enmiende su política lingüística. Y la Xunta ya ha dejado claro que no lo hará. Por tanto, y dada la inclinación del pueblo gallego a hacerse el _harakiri_, el futuro no es difícil de imaginar: Llegará un día, no muy lejano, en que

Galicia sea un inmenso lago castellanoparlante, cuyos habitantes hablarán, eso sí, un castellano amable, inofensivo, musical –_riquiño_, como se dice por allá-. Quizá en ese lago aún resistan algunas pequeñas islas o enclaves gallegoparlantes, que lógicamente desaparecerán el día que muera el último viejo. Cuando eso ocurra, se erigirá inmediatamente un Museo de la Memoria Histórica del Gallego, donde los padres explicarán a sus hijos que Galicia tuvo un día una lengua propia, que decayó y se extinguió, como los dinosaurios. Y los niños, con la naturalidad que da la inocencia, les helarán la sangre con una pregunta:* “Y entonces, ¿quiénes somos?”.*


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ago 2022)

El lenguaje y su utilidad, aún no lo han descubierto ni la historia del mismo, pueden hacer como en otros sitios inflarlo de millones para mantenerlo artificialmente.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Ago 2022)

El gallego, como el catalán... pues otra jerga más, otro "modo" de hablar español. Un acento propio, una entonación propia, algunos vocablos propios... pero nada más. Cómo pasa en otras muchas regiones de España y del mundo.

Creerse especial por ello es ser bastante estúpido.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

En Galicia el grado de conocimiento del gallego es altísimo: la población es muy homogénea ya que era zona tradicionalmente pobre -ya no- y propensa a la emigración. De hecho hace 30 años había mucha gente de allí que no había hablado prácticamente español hasta que fue a la mili.
Es frecuentísimo encontrar gallegos que hablan español entre sí, y que es la lengua predominante en las ciudades -Santiago menos- y en el sector privado -el mundo funcionarial es otra cosa-. Y no causa ningún problema, al igual que hay comarcas o provincias que, por el contrario, son claramente gallegoparlantes, y tampoco la gente se ofusca con eso. Lo que no hay es beligerancia lingüística.


----------



## Teofrasto (11 Ago 2022)

Gente creando problemas por querer imponer el uso de jergas de paletos


----------



## belenus (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Pero no nos escandalicemos: ¿Cómo podría una lengua de campesinos estar dotada para el pensamiento lógico? *Todo el mundo sabe que en gallego se puede hablar a las vacas, pero no enunciar un teorema.*



Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?


----------



## Shudra (11 Ago 2022)

El español está muy sano. Eso es todo.


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Creerse especial por ello es ser bastante estúpido.




Pues menudo negocio tienen montado con la tontería del dialecto


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lo que no hay es beligerancia lingüística.




Eso no se lo cree vd. ni jarto vino.
Es Galicia es imposible escolarizar a los crios en español.
La administracion siempre se dirige al ciudadano unica y exclusivamente en gallego

¿ Me está vd. diciendo en serio que no hay un apartheid lingüistico contra el español ?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Ago 2022)

Otro chiringuito lingüístico para el portugués del Norte.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree vd. ni jarto vino.
> Es Galicia es imposible escolarizar a los crios en español.
> La administracion siempre se dirige al ciudadano unica y exclusivamente en gallego
> 
> ¿ Me está vd. diciendo en serio que no hay un apartheid lingüistico contra el español ?



Hablo de la gente, no del mundo funcionarial y su burbuja.
El ciudadano de a pie poca o ninguna beligerancia tiene.
Ves continuamente gente hablando de una forma y otros hablando de otra sin mayor problema.
Como ya he señalado en el comentario anterior, el mundo de la taifa y sus satélites es otra cosa. Un buen ejemplo, la universidad donde oficialmente las cosas son de una forma y luego la gente habla de otra.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El gallego, como el catalán... pues otra jerga más, otro "modo" de hablar español. Un acento propio, una entonación propia, algunos vocablos propios... pero nada más. Cómo pasa en otras muchas regiones de España y del mundo.
> 
> Creerse especial por ello es ser bastante estúpido.



Por eso un castellanohablate que no haya tenido contacto alguno con la lengua catalana o la gallega no aprobaría ni un examen de nivel medio de de estas dos lenguas. Y ya del euskera ni hablemos. Supongo que también es un modo de hablar castellano con algunos vocablos propios...


----------



## Dinero Consciente (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?



Es una manera de decir que determinados personajes consideran al gallego una lengua de segunda categoría, con la que no puede hacerse ciencia. Este pensamiento es el reflejo de la poca cultura de este tipo de personajes y la creencia de que, por algún motivo que desconocemos, la lengua castellana es mejor que otras.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?



Adolfo Suárez dijo que el catalán no servía para estudiar física nuclear


----------



## Brigit (11 Ago 2022)

¿En qué quedamos? Este dice que Feijoo no hizo nada por el gallego y otros dicen que no hace más que atacar el castellano.
La realidad es esa. La generación de mis padres hablaba toda en gallego, a nosotros nos hablaron en castellano (eslo que a ellos les sirvió para moverse por el mundo) y nosotros ya hablamos castellano a nuestros hijos. Es en la Galicia interior donde todas las generaciones hablan mayoritariamente gallego.
Todos lo entendemos y lo sabemos hablar, pero lo hacemos cuando nos da la gana. Es de lo más normal que en una conversación entre varias personas se hable indistintamente gallego y castellano. No tenemos problema con ello por mucho que desde fuera intenten crearlo...y creerlo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Adolfo Suárez dijo que el catalán no servía para estudiar física nuclear



Ya. Y por qué el catalán no pero el inglés sí??


----------



## Brigit (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?



Se puede perfectamente. Es una tontería del que escribe el artículo.


----------



## Barruel (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *“Y entonces, ¿quiénes somos?”.*



Pues hijos de inmigrantes con cero arraigo y ningunas ganas de usar el gallego.

Esto pasa también con el vasco, el catalán y el valenciano. Los nacionalistas se preguntan por qué esas lenguas se hablan cada vez menos y la conclusión es invariablemente la siguiente: la nuestra es una lengua minorizada por el imperialismo castellano y la solución frente a ese colonialismo cultural es la inmersión.

Es el mismo error de diagnóstico que el de la "violencia de género". Las mujeres no mueren "por ser mujeres" sino porque hay zumbados que las matan, y las mujeres no dejarán de morir con propaganda feminista sino con cárcel. Aquí las lenguas no se dejan de hablar porque el perverso españolismo las persiga, sino porque únicamente nacen niños de parejas inmigrantes que jamás tendrán deseo ni interés alguno en hablar gallego, catalán o vasco.

Para los progres, naturalmente, esto es anatema y no se puede decir porque alguien más progre que tú podría llamarte xenófobo, pero es la causa real de la decadencia de esas lenguas y ellos lo saben.

Tiene que ser muy jodido vivir en la esquizofrenia de saberlo y, a la vez, tener que decir "volem acollir". Al final terminas cagando artículos como el que cita el OP.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ya. Y por qué el catalán no pero el inglés sí??



Realmente son parecidas en expresiones y sintaxis todas las románicas y el inglés por influencia francesa así que sí que valdrían. Como mucho uno puede argumentar que la densidad de información de un texto en inglés es más alta y eso puede favorecer las expresiones de carácter técnico

Dicho lo cual, hay otras tantas lenguas que tendrían que hacer algunos vericuetos para poder expresar según qué conceptos contemporáneos porque simplemente carecen de ideas que los expresen y hay otras que estarían incluso más cualificadas por su mayor exactitud, por ejemplo por tener un mayor número de casos gramaticales o por cómo juntan o forman palabras si son aglutinantes etc.

El otro día me vi un vídeo explicando algunos idiomas complejos de aprender y el que más, uno artificial llamado ithquil que ni el mismo inventor es capaz de hablarlo fluido. Igual abro un hilo, si os interesa dadle al like


----------



## Brigit (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree vd. ni jarto vino.
> Es Galicia es imposible escolarizar a los crios en español.
> La administracion siempre se dirige al ciudadano unica y exclusivamente en gallego
> 
> ¿ Me está vd. diciendo en serio que no hay un apartheid lingüistico contra el español ?



Pruebe a llamar a cualquier edificio administrativo de la Xunta y luego me cuenta.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Realmente son parecidas en expresiones y sintaxis todas las románicas y el inglés por influencia francesa así que sí que valdrían. Como mucho uno puede argumentar que la densidad de información de un texto en inglés es más alta y eso puede favorecer las expresiones de carácter técnico
> 
> Dicho lo cual, hay otras tantas lenguas que tendrían que hacer algunos vericuetos para poder expresar según qué conceptos contemporáneos porque simplemente carecen de ideas que los expresen y hay otras que estarían incluso más cualificadas por su mayor exactitud, por ejemplo por tener un mayor número de casos gramaticales



Se puede en todas las lenguas. Son herramientas que se adaptan. Si se ha podido en portugués, urdu, árabe, japonés o ruso, se puede en gallego.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Ago 2022)

El gallego se muere por muchas causas y entre las muchas la mas destacada es la accion del gobierno de la xunta y sobre todo de la RAG que han ido creando un gallego artificial que nadie habla.

Solo habia que ver a Feijoo hablando gallego, daba verguenza ajena. La inmigracion suramericana tampoco ha ayudado.


----------



## TravellerLatam (11 Ago 2022)

galego suena mas a portuñol que otra cosa... por mas que algunos se opongan acabará siendo absorbido por el Español o Portugués que son los idiomas importantes.


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Pruebe a llamar a cualquier edificio administrativo de la Xunta y luego me cuenta.




Reciba vd. cualquier escrito de la Xunta y luego me dice en que idioma va


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hablo de la gente, no del mundo funcionarial y su burbuja.
> El ciudadano de a pie poca o ninguna beligerancia tiene.
> Ves continuamente gente hablando de una forma y otros hablando de otra sin mayor problema.
> Como ya he señalado en el comentario anterior, el mundo de la taifa y sus satélites es otra cosa. Un buen ejemplo, la universidad donde oficialmente las cosas son de una forma y luego la gente habla de otra.




Pero comprenda vd. que la cuestion de la escolarizacion no es una cuestion mas.
Se lo resaltare a ver si me entiende ahora: ¡¡¡¡ Es que en Galicia no puedes llevar a tu hijo a un colegio donde se hable en español y todos falan galego !!!!

Es un disparate, lo suavice vd. por donde quiera


----------



## Uritorco (11 Ago 2022)

Al progre que ha escrito esa crónica victimista no le gusta la convivencia ni que se entienda la gente de un mismo país. El sistema ha hecho de la lengua otro hecho "diferencial", un instrumento revolucionario con la finalidad de enfrentarnos cada día más. Ese progre es el mismo que después se deleita complacido con la llegada de millones de negros, marrones, etc y de culturas alógenas que tienen nuestro país completamente colonizado. El "galleguismo" es el peor enemigo de Galicia.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

Se "mueren" las lenguas regionales porque los canales de comunicación actuales pasan por internet, y estos tienen pretensiones globales, por lo que optan por tener canales en lenguas que lleguen a un mayor número de hablantes cuando se pueda. En España obviamente el español para llegar a Hispanoamérica; de no existir esta, todos los idiomas de España estarían en más igualdad de condiciones para sus respectivos públicos.

Ya se veía un precedente en el cine donde las distribuidoras apenas ponían sesiones o doblajes en lenguas regionales pese a la matraca en Cataluña en todos los ámbitos, el cine no cedió un ápice en el porcentaje nimio de películas. Eso sí, el doblaje en televisión goza de buena salud en todas las CC.AA. que lo necesiten

Entrecomillo lo de la muerte porque simplemente es una reubicación de los usos y escenarios donde aplicar un idioma. Los idiomas vernáculos se seguirán usando en los ámbitos familiares como ha pasado siempre y estarán preservados por la disponibilidad de recursos que antes ni existían. Yo pienso que lo único que les puede dar matarile es el recambio demográfico con población que no tenga vínculos con tal idioma salvo haberlo aprendido por necesidad o por un cierto sentido de gratitud. En todo caso, no son hablantes genuinos y solo unos pocos los adoptarán como el idioma que hay que saber y transmitir a sus hijos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se "mueren" las lenguas regionales porque los canales de comunicación actuales pasan por internet, y estos tienen pretensiones globales, por lo que optan por tener canales en lenguas que lleguen a un mayor número de hablantes cuando se pueda. En España obviamente el español para llegar a Hispanoamérica; de no existir esta, todos los idiomas de España estarían en más igualdad de condiciones para sus respectivos públicos.
> 
> Ya se veía un precedente en el cine donde las distribuidoras apenas ponían sesiones o doblajes en lenguas regionales pese a la matraca en Cataluña en todos los ámbitos, el cine no cedió un ápice en el porcentaje nimio de películas. Eso sí, el doblaje en televisión goza de buena salud en todas las CC.AA. que lo necesiten



Entonces el castellano tiene los días contados. Nuestros nietos hablarán latino.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Entonces el castellano tiene los días contados. Nuestros nietos hablarán latino.



También también. El español sobrevivirá como una koiné estandarizada de lo que se hable en América. El castellano será un dialecto curioso

A mi personalmente me da igual. Uno ha de preocuparse por hacerse entender con quien necesite durante su tiempo en el planeta. La siguiente genración ya se lo compondrá como vean. De no evolucionar los idiomas o de no morir aun estaríamos hablando en latín o ibero, o en castellano medieval


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El gallego, como el catalán... pues otra jerga más, otro "modo" de hablar español. Un acento propio, una entonación propia, algunos vocablos propios... pero nada más. Cómo pasa en otras muchas regiones de España y del mundo.
> 
> Creerse especial por ello es ser bastante estúpido.



Yo en realidad creo que primero fue el castellano, al corromperse derivó al latín y a partir de ahí todas las lenguas romances, majete.
Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Reciba vd. cualquier escrito de la Xunta y luego me dice en que idioma va



Si, hay cositas curiosas.
Conozco uno de Sevilla al que le pusieron una simple multa en Galicia cuando estuvo de vacaciones. Total, no le encontró el cartero en casa y lo pusieron en el tablón de anuncios de aquí... con el anuncio en gallego. El tío se entera, pide al Hay-Untamiento una certificación del escrito y se va al juzgado, porque era un escrito en gallego que pretendía surtir efectos fuera de su país, no siendo lengua oficial en Andalucía.
Ganó el contencioso.
No me digas que no sirve...


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Yo en realidad creo que primero fue el castellano, al corromperse derivó al latín y a partir de ahí todas las lenguas romances, majete.
> Lo que hay que leer.



Esto te interesa: El castellano no viene del latín


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pero comprenda vd. que la cuestion de la escolarizacion no es una cuestion mas.
> Se lo resaltare a ver si me entiende ahora: ¡¡¡¡ Es que en Galicia no puedes llevar a tu hijo a un colegio donde se hable en español y todos falan galego !!!!
> 
> Es un disparate, lo suavice vd. por donde quiera



Claro.
Por eso a medio y largo plazo, las taifas que somos deslenguadas tendremos una ventaja competitiva del copón.
Más o menos como el que tiene que ir a UK y prefiere irse a Londres en vez de una aldehuela de Gales donde el alcalde se empeña que todos hablen en gaélico.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (11 Ago 2022)

Demografía pura y dura.
Pepiño y Mariña tenían 5 hijos en la aldea de Orense , hala , 5 hablantes más . Hoy Rosalía y Xose tienen uno o ninguno , 0 ó un hablante más.
La mejor política de preservación de un idioma es que sus hablantes tengan hijos , no que se manifiesten , pidan dinero para publicaciones o se le meta con calzador en la escuela a gente que sabe que es un idioma menor.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esto te interesa: El castellano no viene del latín



Vale, que es lo siguiente? Que el catalan y el valenciano no son el mismo idioma y que tienen orígenes diferentes? 
te lo subo a que el castellano y el argentino son dos idiomas distintos


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Entonces el castellano tiene los días contados. Nuestros nietos hablarán latino.



Bueno depende.
En el lenguaje verbal y en el registro coloquial, te lo compro.
Pero probablemente un ciudadano medio no llegue a interactuar mucho con un venezolano o un argentino real, y los que de allá vengan para acá acabarán imitando las formas del español peninsular por absorción.

Pero en el registro escrito y medianamente formal... NO.
Es apabullante la homogeneidad del español en los diversos territorios. Vale que los argentinos usan sus propios pronombres y conjugan los verbos a su estilo, pero en la mayoría de las veces tu lees un texto y, salvo que quieran introducir un lenguaje popular o local para darle algún color, es que la mayoría de las veces no se puede distinguir si ha sido escrito en Perú, México o Madrid... tardas un montón en darte cuenta. Muchas veces es el hecho de que allá usan un lenguaje más rico y con mayor propiedad o que usen alguna forma algo arcaica lo que te hace notarlo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno depende.
> En el lenguaje verbal y en el registro coloquial, te lo compro.
> Pero probablemente un ciudadano medio no llegue a interactuar mucho con un venezolano o un argentino real, y los que de allá vengan para acá acabarán imitando las formas del español peninsular por absorción.
> 
> ...



Que un español no interactua con sudamericanos??? Mira a ver qué youtubers ven las criaturas horas y horas cada día. 

Mis hijos le dicen a sus amigos "no mames". No te digo más.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



*Sin acritussss...*

Ese es un mensaje tan falso como currado.

*No alcanzo a entender si es un mensaje para atacar a Feijoo en Galicia o si es para "blanquearlo" en el resto de España de cara a las generales*.

Feijoo firma en gallego todos los documentos educativos. Ni siquiera tiene en español el proyecto de decreto de currículo de la LOMLOE. Impone el gallego en casi todo. Creó la academia gallega de la Lengua para "crear, defender y aplicar un gallego completo".

Tiene una plataforma para que todos los profesores tengan la obligación de subir todas las programaciones y el resto de documentos... *TODO EN GALLEGO*. *Es la plataforma PROENS*.

*Ni los vascos, ni los catalanes ni los valencianos han llegado tan lejos con el nacionalismo lingüístico como lo ha hecho Feijoo con el gallego*.


----------



## Ortegal (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, hay cositas curiosas.
> Conozco uno de Sevilla al que le pusieron una simple multa en Galicia cuando estuvo de vacaciones. Total, no le encontró el cartero en casa y lo pusieron en el tablón de anuncios de aquí... con el anuncio en gallego. El tío se entera, pide al Hay-Untamiento una certificación del escrito y se va al juzgado, porque era un escrito en gallego que pretendía surtir efectos fuera de su país, no siendo lengua oficial en Andalucía.
> Ganó el contencioso.
> No me digas que no sirve...



Un boletín de denuncias de la policía municipal está en los dos idiomas y sí es de un radar sólo en castellano, no creo que la administración pierda dinero.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (11 Ago 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Un boletín de denuncias de la policía municipal está en los dos idiomas y sí es de un radar sólo en castellano, no creo que la administración pierda dinero.



La administración es idiota en ese sentido.
Ha estado perdiendo el Hay-untamiento de Barcelona pleitos por multas sólo en catalán dos años , no les salía de los cojones poner las señales o notificar en español. Todo multado domiciliado fuera de Cataluña podía recurrir y ganaba.


----------



## t_chip (11 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Traduccion: dame dinerito pa mi chiringuito, que está todo muy malito.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?



Esta proparada para hablar de física cuántica una lengua que sea principal en un país con un mínimo nivel técnico.

Eso descarta cualquier lengua regional, por no ser principales ni en su menguada casa.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Entonces el castellano tiene los días contados. Nuestros nietos hablarán latino.



Nuestros nietos hablarán español, el acento cambia con los años y los siglos, al igual que nosotros no hablamos como se hablaba en el siglo XVIII.

Decir que por ello sea un idioma distinto, es una cuñadez de libro.


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Claro.
> Por eso a medio y largo plazo, las taifas que somos deslenguadas tendremos una ventaja competitiva del copón.
> Más o menos como el que tiene que ir a UK y prefiere irse a Londres en vez de una aldehuela de Gales donde el alcalde se empeña que todos hablen en gaélico.




Ya, pero vds. tienen "hecho diferencial" que es lo que importa, aunque no sé yo lo que va a pensar el ministerio de igualdad que se dé preponderancia al hecho DIFERENCIAL: Esta aparente contradicción se la cabalga Irene Montero a lo John Wayne


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Pues yo creo que se habla mas gallego que hace 20 años.

Sobre todo los niños pequeños


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ya. Y por qué el catalán no pero el inglés sí??



Porque USA creó la bomba nuclear y los payeses catalanes no. 
El dialecto catalán es para los payeses, para hablar del estiercol, los burros y cosas de nivel bajo. Por el contrario toda la documentación científica está en inglés que es una lengua internacional al igual que la lengua Española.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Entonces el castellano tiene los días contados. Nuestros nietos hablarán latino.



Riete, pero la juventud escucha música panchita. Expresiones como fachero, piche tu puta madre puede que se queden.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Ago 2022)

Llamarles jergas pero el catalán el vasco y el gallego no se inventaron a principio de siglo si mañana le entra un delirio a la UE que hay que hablar inglés ya veréis que pronto os manifestais.

A mi me parece bien que se conserven culturas autóctonas ya sean las chirigotas de Cádiz o el uso del gallego


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Yo en realidad creo que primero fue el castellano, al corromperse derivó al latín y a partir de ahí todas las lenguas romances, majete.
> Lo que hay que leer.



No hay nada más patético que un tonto queriendo ser irónico. El Castellano a lo largo de la história ha variado mucho, no es lo mismo el del siglo xvi o el del xix o el del xx. Castellano antiguo Hierro = Fierro, dialecto catalán Ferro. El gallego no se si pasa lo mismo con la X, castellano antiguo Quixote, Mexico, castellano moderno Quijote, Méjico. 
El Castellano y el dialecto catalán se parecen más de lo que os gustaria a los paletos Lazis, pero no te preocupes llegó el Pompeu Fabra para inventarse un dialecto catalán y hacerlo lo más diferente al Castellano que pudo.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (11 Ago 2022)

Los idiomas son para comunicarse.me parece bien el que quiera aprender uno cooficial hablarlo y escribirlo .lo que no es correcto es lo que hacen las taifas utilizarlo para robar discriminar y excluir .políticos hijos de perra y votontos descerebrados cómplices


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Llamarles jergas pero el catalán el vasco y el gallego no se inventaron a principio de siglo si mañana le entra un delirio a la UE que hay que hablar inglés ya veréis que pronto os manifestais.
> 
> A mi me parece bien que se conserven culturas autóctonas ya sean las chirigotas de Cádiz o el uso del gallego



Siempre y cuando no te obliguen a ver chirigotas por cojones. El problema de los dialectos periféricos no es que se hablen sino que se imponen por cojones. Chirigotas, ningun problema, Sardanas, tampoco, otra cosa es que en la escuela obliguen a los niños a ver chirigotas por cojones, solo chirigotas.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (11 Ago 2022)

Solo por tocar un pouco os guevos, el castellano es un dialecto del Gallego, que lo sepais....


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Porque USA creó la bomba nuclear y los payeses catalanes no.
> El dialecto catalán es para los payeses, para hablar del estiercol, los burros y cosas de nivel bajo. Por el contrario toda la documentación científica está en inglés que es una lengua internacional al igual que la lengua Española.



antes de crear la bomba nuclear ya existía el inglés y era el mismo que después de crear la bomba. Lo mismo pasa con el catalán.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Que un español no interactua con sudamericanos??? Mira a ver qué youtubers ven las criaturas horas y horas cada día.
> 
> Mis hijos le dicen a sus amigos "no mames". No te digo más.



Por eso decía "real".
El segmento de población joven interactua en un registro no totalmente real, con su jerga y demás.
Es por ejemplo, lo que pasa si has vivido un tiempo en el extranjero o has tratado mucho con ellos. De entrada, dejas de usar el español en gran medida, y cuando lo usas porque ellos lo hablan también no te das cuenta, pero haces un pequeño hibrido. Tiendes a decir las frases muy ordenadas sujeto+verbo+predicado, a llamar objetos no con la palabra que usaría tu madre o se diría en tu pueblo, sino la del español normativo... al final te oyes a ti misma y te das cuenta que no es un registro 100% natural, sino que lo has adoptado para facilitar la comprensión de los demás.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Un boletín de denuncias de la policía municipal está en los dos idiomas y sí es de un radar sólo en castellano, no creo que la administración pierda dinero.



Bueno, no hablo de un boletín que ya venga escrito previamente, sino del edicto que se publica en el tablón de anuncios de donde viva el susodicho.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Por eso decía "real".
> El segmento de población joven interactua en un registro no totalmente real, con su jerga y demás.
> Es por ejemplo, lo que pasa si has vivido un tiempo en el extranjero o has tratado mucho con ellos. De entrada, dejas de usar el español en gran medida, y cuando lo usas porque ellos lo hablan también no te das cuenta, pero haces un pequeño hibrido. Tiendes a decir las frases muy ordenadas sujeto+verbo+predicado, a llamar objetos no con la palabra que usaría tu madre o se diría en tu pueblo, sino la del español normativo... al final te oyes a ti misma y te das cuenta que no es un registro 100% natural, sino que lo has adoptado para facilitar la comprensión de los demás.



Poco importa cómo suceda, los niños cada vez están más expuestos al español latino, y cuanto más crecen más lo escuchan y lo interiorizan. Los niños de 10 años de hoy que dicen "no chingues wey", dentro de 20 años no van a dejar de ver videos latinos en internet, y cada vez les van a sonar más naturales esas expresiones. Las incorporarán a su lenguaje y terminarán por imponerse.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Poco importa cómo suceda, los niños cada vez están más expuestos al español latino, y cuanto más crecen más lo escuchan y lo interiorizan. Los niños de 10 años de hoy que dicen "no chingues wey", dentro de 20 años no van a dejar de ver videos latinos en internet, y cada vez les van a sonar más naturales esas expresiones. Las incorporarán a su lenguaje y terminarán por imponerse.



Si, puede ser.
Pero mira lo que pasó con "Topacio" y "La dama de rosa" en 1986.
Dos años seguidos todo el mundo diciendo:
_Mi amolll...
Qué chévere
¿Le provoca un marronsito?
Bendisión papá, bendisión mamá
Nunca serás una Sandoval
Eres una pendeja
Te van a botar de la casa
Quiero conquistar el corasón de Jorge Luis_

y cuando pasó el boom, el fenómeno desapareció casi totalmente.


----------



## iaGulin (11 Ago 2022)

Es respeto, cosa que no hay en otras comunidades.

Si me hablan en gallego respondo en gallego, si me hablan en castellano, respondo en castellano.

He presenciado en mi vida miles y miles de conversaciones de gallegos, uno hablando gallego y el otro castellano... cero problemas.

Estáis muy mal acostumbrados por los lazis catalanes.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Entonces el castellano tiene los días contados. Nuestros nietos hablarán latino.



Los panchos nacidos en España hablan ya un indistinguible español de España. Acento, palabras, expresiones... porque quieren parecerse lo más posible a sus compañeros.

Llegado un punto crítico, moros hablarán en moro y panchos en pancho. Pero de momento tratan de imitarnos como pueden.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Ago 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Es respeto, cosa que no hay en otras comunidades.
> 
> Si me hablan en gallego respondo en gallego, si me hablan en castellano, respondo en castellano.
> 
> ...



Por eso el gallego suena bonito y simpático, y el catalán ya crea rechazo de primeras.


----------



## Ibar (11 Ago 2022)

¿Pero qué mierda es esta?



> ¿Cómo podría una lengua de campesinos estar dotada para el pensamiento lógico? *Todo el mundo sabe que en gallego se puede hablar a las vacas, pero no enunciar un teorema.*



¿Acaso no se enuncian teoremas en portugués (lengua hermana del gallego)?



> *dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*.



Lo contrario que ocurre en Euskadi o Cataluña. 
----
Muy mal por los gallegos si la cosa está así y más teniendo en cuenta su proximidad al portugués que puede permitirles consumir mucho contenido en una lengua que es casi idéntica a la suya (grado de _inteligibilidad_ del 95% entre _gallego_ y _portugués_ )


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (11 Ago 2022)

Si un idioma necesita un chorro de millones para que se mantenga su uso, es una lengua muerta. Sin más.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> antes de crear la bomba nuclear ya existía el inglés y era el mismo que después de crear la bomba. Lo mismo pasa con el catalán.



Te lo pongo más fácil, cuantos premios Nobel hay que su lengua materna sea el dialecto catalán y cuantos premios Noble hay que su lengua materna sea el Español o el Inglés. Ya e lo digo yo, los mismos que el pobla Gitano que usa el Calé. 
El dialecto catalán es usado para los payeses, para hablar del campo, animales, estiercol, la endogámia, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

cuanto más atrasado es un país, más dialectos tiene. 

En Europa hay más de 200. En Francia son parte del folclore como la gaita y los trajes regionales , lugar del que no deberían haber salido en España. 

Aquí se han usado para dividir y enfrentar a la población a falta de religiones o etnias para destruir el país. 

Los nacionalismos están financiados por enemigos de España , de la misma manera que financiaron la destrucción del imperio iberoamericano haciéndoles creer que serían países independientes y los convirtieron en estercoleros del tercer mundo.


----------



## Covaleda (11 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152976



Cierto. Estas cosas se olvidan, pero no por todos, como a algunos gustaría.




__





BOE.es - BOE-A-1978-29187 Real Decreto 2749/1978, de 24 de noviembre, sobre utilización de la Bandera Nacional.







www.boe.es


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Te lo pongo más fácil, cuantos premios Nobel hay que su lengua materna sea el dialecto catalán y cuantos premios Noble hay que su lengua materna sea el Español o el Inglés. Ya e lo digo yo, los mismos que el pobla Gitano que usa el Calé.
> El dialecto catalán es usado para los payeses, para hablar del campo, animales, estiercol, la endogámia, etc.



Para hablar mal de Madrid creo que también da bastante de sí "ese habla".


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, puede ser.
> Pero mira lo que pasó con "Topacio" y "La dama de rosa" en 1986.
> Dos años seguidos todo el mundo diciendo:
> _Mi amolll...
> ...



El boom de youtube no va a pasar. Mis hijos quieren ver videosde roblox y les importa una mierda quién lo narre, y los primeros que salen son siempre sudamericanos. Eso no va a cambiar porque son más.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Te lo pongo más fácil, cuantos premios Nobel hay que su lengua materna sea el dialecto catalán y cuantos premios Noble hay que su lengua materna sea el Español o el Inglés. Ya e lo digo yo, los mismos que el pobla Gitano que usa el Calé.
> El dialecto catalán es usado para los payeses, para hablar del campo, animales, estiercol, la endogámia, etc.



200 años antes de la bomba atómica el inglés también se utilizaba para eso. Que Newton escribía sus investigaciones en latín. Y aquí estamos, esa lengua de pastores ahora vale para hablar de física cuántica.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Demografía pura y dura.
> Pepiño y Mariña tenían 5 hijos en la aldea de Orense , hala , 5 hablantes más . Hoy Rosalía y Xose tienen uno o ninguno , 0 ó un hablante más.
> La mejor política de preservación de un idioma es que sus hablantes tengan hijos , no que se manifiesten , pidan dinero para publicaciones o se le meta con calzador en la escuela a gente que sabe que es un idioma menor.



Eso no funciona asi. En la familia de mi padre todos hablaban gallego cuando eramos niños. Yo era el raro que hablaba siempre castellano, el rarito, mame mas gallego pasando los veranos jugando con mis primos que en mi propia casa (a pesar de los intentos de mi padre) o en la escuela. Hoy por hoy ninguno de ellos habla gallego ya.

Las politicas de la RAG, la actitud de la xunta desde que Fraga se marcho, la propia idiosincrasia donde se ve el gallego como una lengua de paletos aldeanos... Son muchisimos factores. Llevo diciendo desde la universidad, hace decadas, que la unica solucion y supervivencia para el gallego pasa por el Portugues como asignatura en la educacion gallega. Mas que nada para mantener un sano bilinguismo de cara a aprender otros idiomas.

Ahora ya es tarde. Mi primo pequeño de 8 años solo sabe repetir palabras sueltas como un loro. Ni un articular una frase es capaz.


----------



## Max Aub (11 Ago 2022)

La cagada fue crear un gallego estandarizado por parte de la Xunta y renombrar topónimos que siempre se han dicho en castellano. NO creo de todas formas que el gallego esté en peligro como lengua , pues se habla mucho en la calle.


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> 200 años antes de la bomba atómica el inglés también se utilizaba para eso. Que Newton escribía sus investigaciones en latín. Y aquí estamos, esa lengua de pastores ahora vale para hablar de física cuántica.



Pues nada, a esperar que dentro de 200 años tendremos al dialecto catalán como sustituto del Inglés y el Español como lengua global, como en su momento fué el latín. Pero hay un problema, el Latín viene del imperio romano, el Español se globalizó con el imperio Español y el Inglés con el imperio Inglés. Dudo mucho que en los próximos 200 años, ese pueblo de payeses escampa fems catalanes tengan un imperio global.


----------



## ansem_lionheart (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El gallego, como el catalán... pues otra jerga más, otro "modo" de hablar español. Un acento propio, una entonación propia, algunos vocablos propios... pero nada más. Cómo pasa en otras muchas regiones de España y del mundo.
> 
> Creerse especial por ello es ser bastante estúpido.



¿Eres consciente que el catalán proviene del Occitano, este del Llavorsí y este del latín vulgar y que el castellano, portugués y gallego provienen del iberoromance? Eso convierte a catalán y castellano en lenguas primas y no hermanas y ¿el castellano en dialecto del iberoromance?

Como mínimo, si vas a reírte de algo hazlo de tal modo que no sea incongruente.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuanto más atrasado es un país, más dialectos tiene.
> 
> En Europa hay más de 200. En Francia son parte del folclore como la gaita y los trajes regionales , lugar del que no deberían haber salido en España.
> 
> ...



Si , es lo que pasa en suiza, 4 lenguas cooficiales y un atraso antológico.
Canadá también 2, al borde de la hambruna.
Anda ataraxio, en otros temas lo bordas, pero en lingüística, menos que justito


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si , es lo que pasa en suiza, 4 lenguas cooficiales y un atraso antológico.
> Canadá también 2, al borde de la hambruna.
> Anda ataraxio, en otros temas lo bordas, pero en lingüística, menos que justito



Hoy en día, las *36 lenguas originarias* en Bolivia son idiomas oficiales. 

por no hablarte de cualquier país africano , que cada tribu tiene su propia lengua aunque vivan a 10 kilómetros.









Bolivia, a la vanguardia en la protección y promoción de las lenguas indígenas


Desde 2006 Bolivia es líder en la defensa y reivindicación de los pueblos y las culturas indígenas en su territorio y en el mundo. Fue uno de los grandes impulsores del Año Internacional de las Lenguas Indígenas y actualmente busca que el año se convierta en década. Además, trabaja en la...




news.un.org


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 Ago 2022)

Suiza tiene 3 idiomas importantes , alemán con unos 100 millones de hablantes ricos , francés , con casi 200 e italiano con unos 70.
El romanche es anecdótico, si la gente de los Grisones se emperrara en usarlo en vez del alemán , poca prosperidad tendrían.

Canadá tiene más de 2 idiomas oficiales , pero claro los importantes son inglés y francés, no idioma esquimal.

No es tener más de un idioma el problema , la cuestión está en si don idiomas importantes o menores.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Lo interesante sería que dieran su opinión los gallegos que conozcan directamente este tema, no gente que no ha pisado Galicia ni en vacaciones.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (12 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Suiza tiene 3 idiomas importantes , alemán con unos 100 millones de hablantes ricos , francés , con casi 200 e italiano con unos 70.
> El romanche es anecdótico, si la gente de los Grisones se emperrara en usarlo en vez del alemán , poca prosperidad tendrían.
> 
> Canadá tiene más de 2 idiomas oficiales , pero claro los importantes son inglés y francés, no idioma esquimal.
> ...



Tampoco te flipes tanto. El castellano tiene muchos hablantes, pero su importancia es mucho menor de lo que le corresponderia por volumes. Tanto es así que en USA, los hispanos de segunda y tercera generacion, sobre todo para escalar socialmente, abandonan el castellano para pasarse al inglés casi en exclusiva


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> El español está muy sano. Eso es todo.



El castellano, no tanto


----------



## Brigit (12 Ago 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *Sin acritussss...*
> 
> Ese es un mensaje tan falso como currado.
> 
> ...



Pues las webs de la Xunta se puede leer en castellano o en gallego. Lo mismo toda la documentación. Incluso el DOGA se puede leer en castellano, gallego y portugués.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Siempre y cuando no te obliguen a ver chirigotas por cojones. El problema de los dialectos periféricos no es que se hablen sino que se imponen por cojones. Chirigotas, ningun problema, Sardanas, tampoco, otra cosa es que en la escuela obliguen a los niños a ver chirigotas por cojones, solo chirigotas.



Tampoco se puede prohibir o perseguir. A ver coño que el gallego el catalán y el euskera tienen siglos y es lo que hablan allí que no lo hacen por joder ni nada de eso. Hay que tener un ten con ten pero eso a un político no le interesa lo más mínimo, todo lo contrario crear división y conflicto con esos temas es de los mejores combustibles.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Tampoco se puede prohibir o perseguir. A ver coño que el gallego el catalán y el euskera tienen siglos y es lo que hablan allí que no lo hacen por joder ni nada de eso. Hay que tener un ten con ten pero eso a un político no le interesa lo más mínimo, todo lo contrario crear división y conflicto con esos temas es de los mejores combustibles.



Claro que lo hacen por joder subnormal, los sseparatistas odian todo lo común en España. Tanto odio tienen a España que llevan 40 años asesinado gente. Son ellos, los nazionalistas perifericos catalanes, vascos y gallegos, los que estan prohibiendo y persiguiendo el Español en sus cortijos, para crear una falsa realidad de que somos diferente que subnormales como tú se tragan.
¿Que pasa que un sseparatista periferico tiene mas derechos que el resto de Españoles? ¿Son especiales?
En Cataluña, vascongadas y galicia siempre se ha hablado el Español, el Español tambien es su lengua, su patria y su nación.
Ni los nazionalistas periféricos son victimas, ni tú pedazo de subnormal eres un santo por ir de equidistante. Simplemente eres un payaso que va de moralista para sentirse menos mierda de lo que es en realidad.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 Ago 2022)

En Galicia el gallego y el castellano suelen convivir en perfecta armonía excepto en los reductos de los paletos de la izquierda (chiringuitos y función pública), esos paletos son los únicos sinvergüenzas que se niegan a hablar en castellano aunque la otra persona venga de fuera.


----------



## birdland (12 Ago 2022)

Si por mi fuese , el idioma oficial del país y obligatorio el inglés , que algún u al cabo ya es la segunda da lengua oficial de todo el mundo 

Y el que quiera saber dialectos que se los pague de su bolsillo


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Tampoco te flipes tanto. El castellano tiene muchos hablantes, pero su importancia es mucho menor de lo que le corresponderia por volumes. Tanto es así que en USA, los hispanos de segunda y tercera generacion, sobre todo para escalar socialmente, abandonan el castellano para pasarse al inglés casi en exclusiva



Lo mismo pasa con el catalán, en la escuela adoctrinan a los niños, pero cuando se hacen adultos y viven en el mundo real ven que necesitan el Español si o si. Menos si te metes a político Lazi o en alguna administracion de la Genialitat de Caspaluña o no tienes pensado salir del pueblucho de la caspaluña profunda donde viven.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Claro que lo hacen por joder subnormal, los sseparatistas odian todo lo común en España. Tanto odio tienen a España que llevan 40 años asesinado gente. Son ellos, los nazionalistas perifericos catalanes, vascos y gallegos, los que estan prohibiendo y persiguiendo el Español en sus cortijos, para crear una falsa realidad que subnormales como tú se tragan.
> ¿Que pasa que un sseparatista periferico tiene mas derechos que el resto de Españoles? ¿Son especiales?
> En Cataluña, vascongadas y galicia siempre se ha hablado el Español, el Español tambien es su lengua, su patria y su nación.
> Ni los nazionalistas periféricos son victimas, ni tú pedazo de subnormal eres un santo por ir de equidistante. Simplemente eres un payaso moralista.



Pero idiota quien ha dicho que no puedan hablar castellano también, que tiene que ver eso con que me dé pena que se acabe extinguiendo el gallego? Ya te digo mañana se le pone en las pelotas a la UE que hay que hablar inglés y el país que no quiera son unos separatistas de mierda.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Pero idiota quien ha dicho que no puedan hablar castellano también, que tiene que ver eso con que me dé pena que se acabe extinguiendo el gallego? Ya te digo mañana se le pone en las pelotas a la UE que hay que hablar inglés y el país que no quiera son unos separatistas de mierda.



Pues como el Latín que es una lengua muerta. Si tanta pena te da perder una lengua porque es cultura ponte a estudiar Latín y de paso obliga en las escuelas que los niños tambien lo aprendan y la administración, todo en Latín que tambien es cultura, y como todos sabemos el multiculturalismo nos enriquece.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Ago 2022)

Que ganas de que desaparezcan de una puta vez todas estas monsergas inventadas de mierda


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues como el Latín que es una lengua muerta. Si tanta pena te da perder una lengua porque es cultura ponte a estudiar Latín y de paso obliga en las escuelas que los niños tambien lo aprendan y la administración, todo en Latín que tambien es cultura, y como todos sabemos el multiculturalismo nos enriquece.



Ok lo próximo será que los gallegos hablen con acento de Valladolid no con esos dejes aberrantes de separatistas etarras.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

En Cataluña, vascongadas y galicia siempre se ha hablado el Español, el Español tambien es su lengua, su patria y su nación.

[/QUOTE]

Estás muy bien informado por lo que veo... ¿Desde cuando es siempre para ti?

Antes de que llegaran los romanos a la península ya se hablaba euskera, en el País Vasco y en más lugares.

El castellano se habla en Catalunya, de forma habitual, desde hace poco más de un siglo, por una cantidad relevante numéricamente de sus habitantes.

En Galicia no lo sé con seguridad, pero hasta no hace muchas décadas había un porcentaje significativo de gallegos que hablaban castellano con dificultad.

La mayoría de las personas que se han molestado en pensar por qué hay territorios en los que se habla castellano y otros territorios en los que se habla castellano y otra lengua pueden encontrar la razón. Sólo hay que ver cómo se ha conformado el estado español a través de los últimos siglos y cómo se ha empeñado el nacionalismo español en imponer sus postulados.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Ago 2022)

Leí hasta centralismo secular


----------



## escalador (12 Ago 2022)

Los políticos gallegos hicieron del gallego un idioma de laboratorio, alejado del pueblo, con lo cual el que habla el gallego de toda la vida sigue siendo un paleto. El estatus inferior del gallego natural se ha mantenido intacto. Para colmo se lo apropió la izquierda nacionalista que ya sabemos lo clasistas que son. Aquí se les llama neofalantes, urbanitas nazis que dan pin y lecciones de galleguidad a todo el mundo desde su estilo de vida importado de fuera.

Además la Globalización y la ley educativa de Feijóo ha hecho del gallego en Galicia un lenguaje no de segunda, sino ya de tercera. Si hasta los jóvenes están destrozando la lengua de Cervantes con tanto anglicismo, imagináos las lenguas minoritarias para lo que van a quedar.

En España nadie está para sacar pecho de nada.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?



A mi personalmente, me resulta más fácil entender un texto científico en el inglés original que traducido al castellano.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



no se olvide que han votado a un narco hijodeputa con cara de criminal que les ha obligado a vacunarse con multiples dosis

2030 = no gallegos


taluec


----------



## jmslluch (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Pataleta de un gilipollas que confunde economía de opción lingüística automática, instintiva y elemental, además, condicionada, para el caso, por un entorno tecnológico determinante, con lloriqueos psicologicistas de nosequé autoestima.

Victimismo presupuestario en el mejor de los casos que degenera en delirio lingüístico desquiciado y desesperado, caso de taradolandia, también conocida por cataluñistán y demás satélites de lameculos, o el país asco con su reconversión industrial del tiro en la nuca a proyectistas de jergas tan inútiles como artificiosas.

Negocios políticos y ruinas reales.


----------



## Pablem0s (12 Ago 2022)

Hace poco tuve la experiencia irrepetible de ver a Goku y Vegeta en Bola de Dragón amanazarse con matarse mutuamente en gallego y aún no logro quitármelo de la cabeza. De confirmarse la noticia del hilo, sólo puedo decir que la broma ha durado demasiados años.


----------



## Pailarocas (12 Ago 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Hace poco tuve la experiencia irrepetible de ver a Goku y Vegeta en Bola de Dragón amanazarse con matarse mutuamente en gallego y aún no logro quitármelo de la cabeza. De confirmarse la noticia del hilo, sólo puedo decir que la broma ha durado demasiados años.



No es por nada, pero los doblajes en Gallego le dan por culo mil veces al de castellano. Que los gallegos se manifiesten, aunque hablen castellano y lo digan


----------



## Pablem0s (12 Ago 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> No es por nada, pero los doblajes en Gallego le dan por culo mil veces al de castellano. Que los gallegos se manifiesten, aunque hablen castellano y lo digan



No entro a analizar "la calidad del doblaje", ya está internet lleno de sesudos expertos de la interpretación que se pasan el día analizando y criticando la calidad del doblaje de cada maldita serie/película. Hablo de lo jodidamente ridículo que es visionar algo doblado en gallego en consonancia a lo que se dice en el hilo principal.


----------



## Ultramontano (12 Ago 2022)

Lo alucinante es que el consejo de Europa se meta a decir que la politica lingüística deba impedir que el castellano siga desplazando al gallego. 
Lo único que entenderia que podrían llegar a decir es que los gobiernos no deben inmiscuirse en determinados aspectos de las vidas privadas de sus ciudadanos, pero en este caso ya se están inmiscuyendo para fomentar el gallego y apartar el castellano y aún así no consiguen parar lo que es un proceso natural y espontáneo. ¿Y el consejo de Europa les pide meterse más en sus vidas? ¿Para salvaguardar que bien jurídico exactamente?


----------



## Pabloom (12 Ago 2022)

Se vaya a tomar por culo el gallego y todas las demás lenguas regionales. Serian lenguas y dialectos de todos los españoles si los nacionalistas no las hubieran convertido en armas políticas y en fronteras lingüísticas para discriminar al resto.


----------



## weyler (12 Ago 2022)

Un artículo escrito por un sectareo que se le nota el tufo separatista

"¿Entonces que somos?" Como si fueras gallego solo si hablas gallego


----------



## Stormtrooper (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Artículo para pedir más dinero que, con el que se da, no llega.


----------



## Pailarocas (12 Ago 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> No entro a analizar "la calidad del doblaje", ya está internet lleno de sesudos expertos de la interpretación que se pasan el día analizando y criticando la calidad del doblaje de cada maldita serie/película. Hablo de lo jodidamente ridículo que es visionar algo doblado en gallego en consonancia a lo que se dice en el hilo principal.



Va... lo que dices es una soberana estupidez y tiene que ver con la experiencia y percepción de cada uno. 
Bola de dragón en galicia se emitía solo por la TVG, y era en gallego.
La primera vez que la escuche en castellano también me pareció jodidamente ridículo.

Como gallego, te puedo asegurar que aquí la gente no hace política con el idioma, habla castellano o gallego indistintamente según el momento o la cortesía que requiera el interlocutor.

Solo los separatistas de mierda del bloque consiguieron hace años con Beiras que surgiera entre los jóvenes un pequeño movimiento (formado por lo general por castellano hablantes de ciudad que por moda pasaron a ser separatistas y nos querían dar lecciones a los de aldea sobre amor a la tierra y bla, bla, bla) que no tuvo éxito por lo que puedes comprobar en las últimas votaciones.

Aquí odiamos la política linguística, de hecho el gallego impuesto se reconoce popularmente como galego xunteiro, y no lo habla ni dios.
Pero de igual forma que detestamos que nos quieran imponer que se hable gallego, también detestamos a los que por política nos queréis prohibir hablarlo.

Estoy seguro que los politiquillos que rebuznan en este hilo contra el gallego con su laísmo de mierda si naciesen en Galicia serían bloqueiros hijos de puta que querrían imponer el gallego


----------



## Camaro SS (12 Ago 2022)

El primer párrafo lo llevo escuchando 40 años en Valencia. Ahora somos una comunidad de mierda, con las tres provincias enfrentadas, con millonadas invertidas y tiradas en la mierda del valenciano y viendo como las empresas extranjeras pasan por delante e invierten en otros sitios que se consideran españoles.


----------



## Mdutch (12 Ago 2022)

Texto larguísimo de un paletazo que ha visitado 1 parte de Galicia y escribe de ello conclusiones.

Si ha visitado Orense centro, las 3 Rias Baixas del Sur con sus correspondientes capitales, Sanxenxo y Coruña-Ferrol, llega a esa idea.

Si hubiese visitado la otra parte de Galicia, además de haber ido a lugares no turísticos, pensaría al revés.


----------



## Brigit (12 Ago 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Va... lo que dices es una soberana estupidez y tiene que ver con la experiencia y percepción de cada uno.
> Bola de dragón en galicia se emitía solo por la TVG, y era en gallego.
> La primera vez que la escuche en castellano también me pareció jodidamente ridículo.
> 
> ...



Exactamente tal como dices, pero parece que desde fuera cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## Brigit (12 Ago 2022)

Autor del artículo: Luis Caldeiro (gallego) profesor de la universidad de Barcelona, jaja.


----------



## angelgs (12 Ago 2022)

No falla, un nacionalista periférico diciendo "castellano" en lugar de español y encima escribiendo en esta lengua para predicar con el ejemplo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ago 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Pues las webs de la Xunta se puede leer en castellano o en gallego. Lo mismo toda la documentación. Incluso el DOGA se puede leer en castellano, gallego y portugués.



Yo hablaba de educación. Según mi experiencia, es una engañifa. Ponen la web para elegirla en gallego o en castellano, pero si te vas al castellano, encuentras lo que encuentras, si encuentras algo.

EJEMPLO DE LA MISMA WEB EN GALLEGO Y EN CASTELLANO.

OBSERVA LA DIFERENCIA

*EN GALLEGO*


12/08/2022 | 10:19
Orde do 26 de xullo de 2022 pola que se modifican as unidades e os postos de traballo docentes dos centros públicos dependentes desta consellería nos niveis de educación infantil, educación primaria e educación especial
10/08/2022 | 11:10
Orde do 27 de xullo de 2022 pola que se autoriza a implantación de ensinanzas universitarias oficiais de grao, máster universitario e programas de doutoramento nas universidades que forman parte do Sistema universitario de Galicia para o curso...
10/08/2022 | 10:34
Orde do 21 de xullo de 2022 pola que se establecen as bases reguladoras e se convocan os premios fin de carreira da Comunidade Autónoma de Galicia para o alumnado que rematou os seus estudos de ensinanzas artísticas superiores no curso 2021/22
08/08/2022 | 13:21
Orde do 29 de xullo de 2022 pola que se fai pública a oferta educativa das escolas oficiais de idiomas da Comunidade Autónoma de Galicia a partir do curso escolar 2022/23
01/08/2022 | 10:51
Resolución do 18 de xullo de 2022, da Dirección Xeral de FP, pola que se ditan instrucións para o desenvolvemento das ensinanzas básicas de educación para persoas adultas, bacharelato para persoas adultas e ensinanzas non regradas no curso 2022...
26/07/2022 | 11:18
Orde do 7 de xullo de 2022 pola que se regula o réxime de axudas a centros privados concertados para a realización de probas de nivel lingüístico para o alumnado que realice os seus estudos no ano 2022
18/07/2022 | 10:34
Resolución do 8 de xullo de 2022, da Dirección Xeral de Formación Profesional, pola que se convoca a selección de centros que participarán na Rede galega de dinamización da relación con empresas na FP no curso 2022/23 e se ditan instrucións...
18/07/2022 | 10:29
Orde do 30 de xuño de 2022 pola que se autoriza a implantación das modalidades de bacharelato en centros públicos de titularidade desta consellería, de acordo coa nova ordenación establecida pola Lei orgánica 2/2006, do 3 de maio, de educación
11/07/2022 | 10:04
Orde do 29 de xuño de 2022 pola que se convocan os premios de educación secundaria obrigatoria ao esforzo e á superación persoal correspondentes ao curso 2021/22
06/07/2022 | 11:19
Resolución do 22 de xuño de 2022, da Dirección Xeral de Formación Profesional, pola que se ditan instrucións para o desenvolvemento das ensinanzas de formación profesional do sistema educativo no curso 2022/23

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
…
*





Normativa | Consellería de Cultura, Educación e Universidade







www.edu.xunta.gal






EN CASTELLANO*


08/06/2015 | 11:04
Resolución de 22 de mayo de 2015, de la Dirección General de Educación, Formación Profesional e Innovación Educativa, por la que se hace pública la convocatoria para la ampliación de las enseñanzas plurilingües a la etapa postobligatoria de...

*





Normativa | Consellería de Cultura, Educación y Universidad







www.edu.xunta.gal




*
p.s. En vez de ESPAÑOL, he mantenido el palabro CASTELLANO porque así está en la web.


----------



## todoayen (12 Ago 2022)

Un negocio que acabará cuando esa generación que aún lo usa, muera de vieja.
El idioma predominante va a ser el que use internet. Y ese es inglés, seguido del español.


----------



## restaurantes (12 Ago 2022)

El idioma es una herramienta, nada mas. Se le pueden poner todos los adjetivos que se quieran, cultura, patrimonio... etc. Pero es una herramienta para comunicarse con otras personas. 
Escribir cartas a mano para comunicarse con la gente es muy bonito, que si el texto, el tipo de papel, después los sobres, los sellos, toda la parafernalia de echara en el buzón, la emoción de recibir una carta... No veo yo a nadie pidiendo millones y millones para que no se pierda esa costumbre. Para que enseñen a los niños en el colegio a redactar, enviar cartas, pergar sellos.... Las administraciones deberían hacer obligatorio enviar todo el papeleo por carta y demás.
Por mucho dinero que se meta y se obligo, si hay otra herramienta mejor con el tiempo sera sustituida por esta. Pero bueno, hay cada uno.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es una manera de decir que determinados personajes consideran al gallego una lengua de segunda categoría, con la que no puede hacerse ciencia. Este pensamiento es el reflejo de la poca cultura de este tipo de personajes y la creencia de que, por algún motivo que desconocemos, la lengua castellana es mejor que otras.



Es que ES mejor que otras. Si me apuras, que TODAS las otras.

¿El gallego tiene un siglo de oro?¿hay un Quijote, una Celestina, un Lazarillo de Tormes, un Cantar del Cid...en inglés, francés o alemán?¿Cuáles son las obras cumbre en estos idiomas?¿me vas a comparar los teatrillos de mierda de autoayuda de Shakespeare o Brecht con Calderón de la Barca o Lope de Vega?

Los personajes sin cultura sois los que no conocéis ni la de los demás, ni la vuestra propia, paletos.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (12 Ago 2022)

La importancia de un idioma es inversamente proporcional al número de chiringuitos creados a su alrededor como _defensa_.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es una manera de decir que determinados personajes consideran al gallego una lengua de segunda categoría, con la que no puede hacerse ciencia. Este pensamiento es el reflejo de la poca cultura de este tipo de personajes y la creencia de que, por algún motivo que desconocemos, la lengua castellana es mejor que otras.



Las lenguas no son unas mejores que otras, son útiles según se usen más o menos, es así de simple, es la evolución del lenguaje, según gobiernen y tengan poder unos u otros se priman unas sobre otras, las mayoritarias se imponen. Desaparecen, cambian, evolucionan, etc, no es nada nuevo, ahora para sacar pasta se inventan que hay que defenderlas, etc, todo una mentira, aquí todo lo que promueven políticos es para sacar pasta.


----------



## Brigit (12 Ago 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Yo hablaba de educación. Según mi experiencia, es una engañifa. Ponen la web para elegirla en gallego o en castellano, pero si te vas al castellano, encuentras lo que encuentras, si encuentras algo.
> 
> EJEMPLO DE LA MISMA WEB EN GALLEGO Y EN CASTELLANO.
> 
> ...



Pues es el único apartado en el que pasa eso y no lo entiendo estando el DOGA en los dos idiomas.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 Ago 2022)

restaurantes dijo:


> El idioma es una herramienta, nada mas. Se le pueden poner todos los adjetivos que se quieran, cultura, patrimonio... etc. Pero es una herramienta para comunicarse con otras personas.
> Escribir cartas a mano para comunicarse con la gente es muy bonito, que si el texto, el tipo de papel, después los sobres, los sellos, toda la parafernalia de echara en el buzón, la emoción de recibir una carta... No veo yo a nadie pidiendo millones y millones para que no se pierda esa costumbre. Para que enseñen a los niños en el colegio a redactar, enviar cartas, pergar sellos.... Las administraciones deberían hacer obligatorio enviar todo el papeleo por carta y demás.
> Por mucho dinero que se meta y se obligo, si hay otra herramienta mejor con el tiempo sera sustituida por esta. Pero bueno, hay cada uno.



El gallego , como el catalán o el vascuence , se han convertido en una herramienta sí , pero de colocar gente.
Exiges el requisito de idioma y colocas a los tuyos en miles de puestos públicos donde puede haber mejores candidatos , pero colocas a afines o al menos , a locales y así maquillas datos de empleo.

En fin , consuela que la demografía se impondrá , lenta pero inexorablemente.


----------



## Socom (12 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En Galicia el grado de conocimiento del gallego es altísimo: la población es muy homogénea ya que era zona tradicionalmente pobre -ya no- y propensa a la emigración. De hecho hace 30 años había mucha gente de allí que no había hablado prácticamente español hasta que fue a la mili.
> Es frecuentísimo encontrar gallegos que hablan español entre sí, y que es la lengua predominante en las ciudades -Santiago menos- y en el sector privado -el mundo funcionarial es otra cosa-. Y no causa ningún problema, al igual que hay comarcas o provincias que, por el contrario, son claramente gallegoparlantes, y tampoco la gente se ofusca con eso. Lo que no hay es beligerancia lingüística.



Se sigue siendo pobre, yo diría que incluso más que antes, se han cargado los pocos sectores que daban algo, pesca y ganadería, ahora a emigrar a Suiza como siempre.

Pero lo que importa es falar galego neno, pero no un gallego cualquiera, un gallego normativizado, deconstrucción pura para no parecerse tanto al portuñol. 
Sí, la lengua como bien cultural importa, pero comer y tener una calidad de vida está antes.


----------



## Socom (12 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> El gallego , como el catalán o el vascuence , se han convertido en una herramienta sí , pero de colocar gente.
> Exiges el requisito de idioma y colocas a los tuyos en miles de puestos públicos donde puede haber mejores candidatos , pero colocas a afines o al menos , a locales y así maquillas datos de empleo.
> 
> En fin , consuela que la demografía se impondrá , lenta pero inexorablemente.



Y de dividir gente, es lo que tiene victimizar a un colectivo...


----------



## mxmanu (12 Ago 2022)

Pues buenas noticias entonces para todos menos para las garrapatas de los chiringuitos de las otras lenguas.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ago 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Pues es el único apartado en el que pasa eso y no lo entiendo estando el DOGA en los dos idiomas.



Es que el DOGA es obligatorio tenerlo en gallego y en español.

Pero *en educación, que es la base de todo*, Feijoo lo ha hecho así y así lo siguen haciendo: el español brilla por su ausencia, es que hasta la Lengua castellana la legislan en gallego (por eso yo prefería a Casado, se siente).

Dale un vistazo a la plataforma PROENS (LA CITÉ EN MI PRIMER POST DENTRO DE ESTE HILO). Es alucinante, todo en gallego, y es obligatoria para el profesorado. Y ya si entras dentro como registrado, que hay que poder para entrar, es tremendo lo que están haciendo en contra del español.

Mira:

*





proens


Programacións do ensino (Primaria, ESO e Bacharelato)




www.edu.xunta.gal




*


----------



## LIRDISM (12 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El gallego, como el catalán... pues otra jerga más, otro "modo" de hablar español. Un acento propio, una entonación propia, algunos vocablos propios... pero nada más. Cómo pasa en otras muchas regiones de España y del mundo.
> 
> Creerse especial por ello es ser bastante estúpido.



El gallego no es como el catalán, una lengua inventada en el siglo XIX, el gallego es la madre de portugués y la lengua que más influyó en el castellano, solo hay que ver cómo hablaban en Castilla en la edad Media, el galaico-portugues con Fernando III y Alfonso X fueron la lengua de Cultura en la península, más bien el castellano es una jerga del gallego.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> La cagada fue crear un gallego estandarizado por parte de la Xunta y renombrar topónimos que siempre se han dicho en castellano. NO creo de todas formas que el gallego esté en peligro como lengua , pues se habla mucho en la calle.



Que toponimos? Vas a empezar a usar Puente arenas? O Puente viejo? Tanto molesta escribir Baiona en vez de Bayona?

Anda y no me jodas. Los toponimos debe de ser el ultimo problema que tiene el gallego eso si, es el primero de los mesetarios que todo les molesta.


----------



## Cachopo (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Pues un tonto del culo mas que ademas habra vivido media vida de pagitas imponiendo el gallego, y que es incapaz de diferenciar al ciudadano gsllego la cultura gallega y el.gallego.

Desaparecera el pulpo a la feita cuando desaparezca el gallego?
No... simplemente se le llamara pulpo a la gallega, igual de bueno!


----------



## Poseidón (12 Ago 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> No es por nada, pero los doblajes en Gallego le dan por culo mil veces al de castellano. Que los gallegos se manifiesten, aunque hablen castellano y lo digan



Pues si, para que negarlo. El doblaje gallego tiene su magia y su retranca. El "esnaquizote miñoca" de Vegeta es emblematico.


----------



## Fermoselle (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Todo lo que toquetea la chusma politica ... acaba asì..


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Es que ES mejor que otras. Si me apuras, que TODAS las otras.
> 
> ¿El gallego tiene un siglo de oro?¿hay un Quijote, una Celestina, un Lazarillo de Tormes, un Cantar del Cid...en inglés, francés o alemán?¿Cuáles son las obras cumbre en estos idiomas?¿me vas a comparar los teatrillos de mierda de autoayuda de Shakespeare o Brecht con Calderón de la Barca o Lope de Vega?
> 
> Los personajes sin cultura sois los que no conocéis ni la de los demás, ni la vuestra propia, paletos.



Nadie discute la calidad de estas obras literarias, que poca gente ha leído por cierto, en comparación con el número de hablantes de la lengua castellana.

Pero una cosa es una lengua, que por sí misma tiene un valor, y otra muy distinta es la literatura.

Cada lengua tiene sus autores literarios, aunque nos hayan enseñado sólo los autores de la lengua castellana.
Si desconoces a autores en lengua gallega quizás es un problema tuyo y del sistema educativo español.

No hay base científica para afirmar que una lengua es mejor que otra. Ningún estudioso de las lenguas te dirá eso en el siglo XXI.

Bueno, si hablas con un francés te dirá que la lengua francesa es superior al resto. Si hablas con un británico quizás te diga algo parecido. Pero eso no demuestra nada.

Estoy buscando el ranking mundial de mejores lenguas, a poder ser con los criterios con el que haya sido confeccionado y a poder ser indicando quién lo ha confeccionado. Pero no lo encuentro. Claro, más de 5.000 lenguas en el mundo, sería de difícil elaboración.


----------



## REDDY (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



En las ciudades se impone el castellano.
En los pueblos y aldeas sigue imponiéndose el gallego.

Yo hablo ambas lenguas, dependiendo de la situación o contexto en cada momento utilizo una u otra.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Ago 2022)

El gallego es diferente en cada aldea, como un acento y jerga local que se usa en entornos informales y puede ser muy gracioso. Tiene su lugar natural, pero lo que más daño le hace es el gallego normativo de la Xunta.


----------



## Cachopo (12 Ago 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Es que el DOGA es obligatorio tenerlo en gallego y en español.
> 
> Pero *en educación, que es la base de todo*, Feijoo lo ha hecho así y así lo siguen haciendo: el español brilla por su ausencia, es que hasta la Lengua castellana la legislan en gallego (por eso yo prefería a Casado, se siente).
> 
> ...



Totalmente también recomiendo echar un ojo al trabajo de galicia bilingue (consiguueron que se tradujese la web de educacion, denuncia en lanue mediante) muy grande gloria lago


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Ago 2022)

Por una parte es una pena pero por otra es algo lógico y normal, que las lenguas regionales cada vez se usen menos.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ok lo próximo será que los gallegos hablen con acento de Valladolid no con esos dejes aberrantes de separatistas etarras.



¿Qué tiene de malo el acento de Valladolid? ¿Es inferior al acento gallego? ¿Cuanta gente han asesinado los sseparatistas de valladolid?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ago 2022)

Recordemos que el español nas importante de la historia era gallego. Pero non falabalo


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (12 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Recordemos que el español nas importante de la historia era gallego. Pero non falabalo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153877




Sí que lo hablaba con Salazar, su "colega" portugués.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Nadie discute la calidad de estas obras literarias, que poca gente ha leído por cierto, en comparación con el número de hablantes de la lengua castellana.
> 
> Pero una cosa es una lengua, que por sí misma tiene un valor, y otra muy distinta es la literatura.
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué dices? si son conceptos indisociables, hasta los libros de texto del colegio son de "lengua y literatura" xD

Qué cojones tendrá que ver el sistema educativo español con que el Quijote se estudie en Japón. Si la literatura gallega es irrelevante o inexistente, es lo que hay. Yo no estudio cosas irrelevantes.

Una lengua es una tecnología para la comunicación y una forma de entender la vida. Y sí hay una base científica para afirmar que una lengua es mejor que otra, que es el número de obras escritas en esa lengua y la calidad de éstas, donde la superioridad del español está fuera de todo debate. Porque los neologismos, conceptos filosóficos, críticas sociales y demás, no caen en saco roto.

Ah, y ningún estudioso de las lenguas dirá eso en el s.XXI porque los "estudiosos" del s.XXI tienen la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima y pillar un puestazo en alguna universidad de mierda para manginas y pseudofuncionarios follarrojos.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El gallego es diferente en cada aldea, como un acento y jerga local que se usa en entornos informales y puede ser muy gracioso. Tiene su lugar natural, pero lo que más daño le hace es el gallego normativo de la Xunta.





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Por una parte es una pena pero por otra es algo lógico y normal, que las lenguas regionales cada vez se usen menos.



Todas las lenguas son regionales.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices? si son conceptos indisociables, hasta los libros de texto del colegio son de "lengua y literatura" xD
> 
> Qué cojones tendrá que ver el sistema educativo español con que el Quijote se estudie en Japón. Si la literatura gallega es irrelevante o inexistente, es lo que hay. Yo no estudio cosas irrelevantes.
> 
> ...



Lo que está fuera de debate es el supremacismo lingüístico que exhiben algunos hablantes de la lengua castellana (y de otras lenguas también).


----------



## Max Aub (12 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que toponimos? Vas a empezar a usar Puente arenas? O Puente viejo? Tanto molesta escribir Baiona en vez de Bayona?
> 
> Anda y no me jodas. Los toponimos debe de ser el ultimo problema que tiene el gallego eso si, es el primero de los mesetarios que todo les molesta.



Por qué cojones en Madrid, en la cartelería de la DGT se pone "A Coruña" en lugar de La Coruña, como se ha dicho de siempre. Son ganas de tocar los cojones y de meter el gallego normativizado frankenstein por el orto. Y luego ya en Galicia hay miles de nombres y topónimos que se han cambiado a gallego, cuando siempre se ha usado terminología castellana algo que denota ganas de confundir y crear una identidad falsa.


----------



## Polybolis (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Lo que está fuera de debate es el supremacismo lingüístico que exhiben algunos hablantes de la lengua castellana (y de otras lenguas también).



Manzanas traigo, caballero.


----------



## Cachopo (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Lo que está fuera de debate es el supremacismo lingüístico que exhiben algunos hablantes de la lengua castellana (y de otras lenguas también).



Seguis con la matraca, cuando llevamos 40 años viviendo normalizaciones e imposición de las lenguas regionales, y lo teneis delante y acusais al de enfrente de hacer lo que vosotros haceis es increibld


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si , es lo que pasa en suiza, 4 lenguas cooficiales y un atraso antológico.
> Canadá también 2, al borde de la hambruna.
> Anda ataraxio, en otros temas lo bordas, pero en lingüística, menos que justito



Pues Quebec va de culo desde que empezaron con la monserga de normalizarse y eso.
Sólo hay que ver que antiguamente Montreal era el ombligo económico del pais, y hoy Toronto -y alguna mas- le ha comido la tostada de forma irreversible.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Por qué cojones en Madrid, en la cartelería de la DGT se pone "A Coruña" en lugar de La Coruña, como se ha dicho de siempre. Son ganas de tocar los cojones y de meter el gallego normativizado frankenstein por el orto. Y luego ya en Galicia hay miles de nombres y topónimos que se han cambiado a gallego, cuando siempre se ha usado terminología castellana algo que denota ganas de confundir y crear una identidad falsa.



Porque antes los pueblos y las ciudades tenían su nombre sólo en la lengua del lugar (el pueblo llevaba 800 años con el mismo y único nombre en la lengua del lugar porque el castellano no era la lengua de casi nadie allí) y llegaron unos gobernantes hablando castellano y a esa lengua tradujeron el nombre, a pesar de que la mayoría no hablaba esta lengua. El castellano tenía que ser la lengua de todos por los cojones del rey de turno. Supongo que era una muestra de su poder y la moda francesa.

En Catalunya lo hicieron con muchos municipios, pero no con todos.

Con Malgrat de Mar no se atrevieron, por ejemplo. La hubieran tenido que llamar "A pesar de Mar". Supongo que hasta a ellos les parecía ridículo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues Quebec va de culo desde que empezaron con la monserga de normalizarse y eso.
> Sólo hay que ver que antiguamente Montreal era el ombligo económico del pais, y hoy Toronto -y alguna mas- le ha comido la tostada de forma irreversible.



¿Y?


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Lo que está fuera de debate es el supremacismo lingüístico que exhiben algunos hablantes de la lengua castellana (y de otras lenguas también).



En los estudios superiores en Galicia obligan a impartir algunas asignaturas en gallego, incluso para alumnos que vienen de fuera no se les facilita material ni apuntes en castellano, que es lengua oficial en Galicia. ¿Quién es el supremacista?


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Y?



Pues que van de culo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Porque antes los pueblos y las ciudades tenían su nombre sólo en la lengua del lugar (el pueblo llevaba 800 años con el mismo y único nombre en la lengua del lugar porque el castellano no era la lengua de casi nadie allí) y llegaron unos gobernantes hablando castellano y a esa lengua tradujeron el nombre, a pesar de que la mayoría no hablaba esta lengua. El castellano tenía que ser la lengua de todos por los cojones del rey de turno. Supongo que era una muestra de su poder y la moda francesa.
> 
> En Catalunya lo hicieron con muchos municipios, pero no con todos.
> 
> Con Malgrat de Mar no se atrevieron, por ejemplo. La hubieran tenido que llamar "A pesar de Mar". Supongo que hasta a ellos les parecía ridículo.



¿y en qué catalán?, el de la zona o el que crearon los ingenieros a principios del siglo pasado. Y los cabrones de los romanos también impusieron su idioma, será posible, que malvados, ha descubierto como funciona el mundo. Por eso escribe en un foro en español, para que le entienden menos personas, ¿NO?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo el acento de Valladolid? ¿Es inferior al acento gallego? ¿Cuanta gente han asesinado los sseparatistas de valladolid?



Ese tío es un troll o simplemente es idiota?


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas son regionales.



mentira, hay lenguas regionales, nacionales y globales como el Español y el Inglés.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ese tío es un troll o simplemente es idiota?



Buenos argumentos, si no sabes que decir mejor no te dediques a postear payasadas y repetir como un loro tonterias de cuñado.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Porque antes los pueblos y las ciudades tenían su nombre sólo en la lengua del lugar (el pueblo llevaba 800 años con el mismo y único nombre en la lengua del lugar porque el castellano no era la lengua de casi nadie allí) y llegaron unos gobernantes hablando castellano y a esa lengua tradujeron el nombre, a pesar de que la mayoría no hablaba esta lengua. El castellano tenía que ser la lengua de todos por los cojones del rey de turno. Supongo que era una muestra de su poder y la moda francesa.
> 
> En Catalunya lo hicieron con muchos municipios, pero no con todos.
> 
> Con Malgrat de Mar no se atrevieron, por ejemplo. La hubieran tenido que llamar "A pesar de Mar". Supongo que hasta a ellos les parecía ridículo.



Eso es mentira, el Español se usa en Caspaluña porque siempre ha sido la lengua de los catalanes, no solo en dialecto catalán. Lo que os jode a los nazionlismos periféricos es que el Español se habla por adopción no por imposición y eso se carga vuestro falso relato de que España y Caspaluña son dos cosas diferentes. 
La única lengua que se está imponiendo a día de hoy es el dialecto catalán no el Español.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Y?



Pues que los nazionalismos regionales solo traen miseria, económica y moral.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Buenos argumentos, si no sabes que decir mejor no te dediques a postear payasadas y repetir como un loro tonterias de cuñado.



Pero a ver so tonto, has quoteado un post mío, que no has entendido, te lo he vuelto a explicar y sigues con independentistas y etarras y muertos no tengo la culpa de tu poca comprensión lectora.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (12 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hoy en día, las *36 lenguas originarias* en Bolivia son idiomas oficiales.
> 
> por no hablarte de cualquier país africano , que cada tribu tiene su propia lengua aunque vivan a 10 kilómetros.
> 
> ...



No te olvides de luxemburgo.
Esto significa que no por tener mas o menos idiomas oficiales un pais


sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues Quebec va de culo desde que empezaron con la monserga de normalizarse y eso.
> Sólo hay que ver que antiguamente Montreal era el ombligo económico del pais, y hoy Toronto -y alguna mas- le ha comido la tostada de forma irreversible.



si se amontonan en las calles pidiendo limosna


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues que los nazionalismos regionales solo traen miseria, económica y moral.



Cierto, lo vimos con Franco, aliado de los nazis auténticos (Hitler). Los primeros 20 años: aislamiento, terror y miseria.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (12 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Eso es mentira, el Español se usa en Caspaluña porque siempre ha sido la lengua de los catalanes, no solo en dialecto catalán. Lo que os jode a los nazionlismos periféricos es que el Español se habla por adopción no por imposición y eso se carga vuestro falso relato de que España y Caspaluña son dos cosas diferentes.
> La única lengua que se está imponiendo a día de hoy es el dialecto catalán no el Español.



¿Siempre? ¿Cuándo empieza para ti siempre? Es por saberlo. 

El "dialecto" castellano ni lo entendían hace 200 años la mayoría de catalanes. Por eso existió la Ley Moyano y otras leyes. Lo adoptaron a la fuerza, quienes lo adoptaron. Yo conocí ancianos que apenas lo hablaron en toda su vida. 
Por cierto, yo no soy el nacionalismo, ni si quiera soy nacionalista. 

Es curiosa la creencia de que la gente cambia su lengua por la castellana por propia voluntad porque creen que es mejor o más útil (si fuera así nos cambiaríamos al inglés). Si llevan intentándolo en Catalunya y Valencia desde hace 300 años y ni así! 

La lengua catalana se usa en la educación en Catalunya como se usa la castellana en Albacete. Como es lógico que sea.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 Ago 2022)

Esta perdida la guerra desde el momento que los Gallegos tienen 1 hijo y te vienen 3 chamacos de Honduras con 4 hijos. Eso no lo vas a remediar ni aunque implantes la lengua unica. Pura demografia y que se ve en las calles paseando donde ver a cantidad de panchitos que no te van a hablar una pizca de Gallego y va a ir todavía a mas.


Después esta el tema cultural, que si eres un gallego y ves que todos los de al lado hablan español, tu lo vas acabar hablando por cojones. Al igual que ves que hablando español a esa panchita y bailando reggeton con ella te la vas a pinchar, cosa que no te va a pasar hablando gallego y haciendole una muiñeira. 

Por otra parte esta la fuerza del Español que en este mundo globalizado vas a ver cualquier seríe panchita, o simplemente a Youtubers o streamers en Español de todo el mundo o cantidad de videos del mundo hispano. Con lo que tu consumo va a ser de Español por lo cuatro costados, de hecho ya se copia el Bro de los Hispanos de Usa en vez del Tio o Nen. Es la puta realidad, el español es una apisonadora cultural que va a violar cualquier política nacionalista de idioma.El español es una puta potencia arrasadora culturalmente que hasta hace daño en Usa, la potencia cultural hegemonica, como para que microregiones a nivel mundial le puedan hacer fuerza.

Y el Portugues no es una solución para el Gallego ya que culturalmente es muy poco y gracias a Brasil que esta enfocada casi en su totalidad a su mercado. Portugal es un herial donde no vas a encontrar nada mas que novelas Portuguesas y 3 peliculas mas de autor al año. Son tan así que el Portugues ve las pelis subtituladas y prefiere hablar ingles a Portugues. El Gallego no se puede sarlvar por la vía Portuguesa.


Los numeros y las potencias no dejan lugar a duda, las lenguas regionales se van a acabar extinguiendo.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Cierto, lo vimos con Franco, aliado de los nazis auténticos (Hitler). Los primeros 20 años: aislamiento, terror y miseria.



Franco, culo, pedo, pis. Nazi, nazi.


----------



## Sr Julian (12 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Siempre? ¿Cuándo empieza para ti siempre? Es por saberlo.
> 
> El "dialecto" castellano ni lo entendían hace 200 años la mayoría de catalanes. Por eso existió la Ley Moyano y otras leyes. Lo adoptaron a la fuerza, quienes lo adoptaron. Yo conocí ancianos que apenas lo hablaron en toda su vida.
> Por cierto, yo no soy el nacionalismo, ni si quiera soy nacionalista.
> ...



Mentira, estas confundiendo intencionadamente el típico catalan de pueblo que solo ha conocido las cuatro casas de su pueblo, gente analfabeta e inculta, donde seguramente el catalán que hablaban es muy diferente del de Lérida que el de un pueblucho de Gerona con los catalanes que vivian en ciudades, universidades, administración que no vivia aislada de un pueblucho y si usaban el Español. Gerona, durante la guerra de independencia se usaba el Español perfectamente, hay centenares de notificaciones y edictos del Ayuntamiento de Gerona en perfecto Español en el 1800. El Diario de Gerona, si Gerona en 1808 y no Chirona, también en perfecto Español. Que segun tú los gerundenses no entendian.
El dialecto catalán es una lengua muerta a día de hoy y no va a poder competir ni con el Español ni con el Inglés, lo saben y por eso sus prisas por imponerlo, a no ser que los Lazis vuelvan a vivir aislados en el campo sin salir del pueblo donde han nacido, en plan reserva india, el dialecto catalán está acabado.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Totalmente también recomiendo echar un ojo al trabajo de galicia bilingue (consiguueron que se tradujese la web de educacion, denuncia en lanue mediante) muy grande gloria lago



Grande Gloria Lago, sí; lo triste es que en España (incluyendo Galicia, claro) lo grande se hace pequeño a fuerza de golpes. Triunfan los mediocres, y los más grandes lo son si permanecen en el anonimato.

Desde 2017 (creo), Gloria Lago incluyó Galicia bilingüe en "Hablamos español", de interés general para toda España.

*RESEÑAS SOBRE EDUCACIÓN y más*

18/12/2021
*El gobierno de Feijóo se salta la Constitución para vetar y marginar el español*
*Profesores de Galicia llevan a la Justicia una prohibición del español por parte de la Xunta*


La Xunta «prohíbe el uso del español como lengua administrativa» por decreto

_“El Decreto gallego que regula la utilización de las lenguas en la enseñanza* prohíbe el uso del español como lengua administrativa*“_, denuncia Hablamos Español. _“Señalización, comunicados, boletines de notas, páginas web, *todo es obligatorio que esté solo en gallego.* Pero lo que Emilio y sus ahora compañeros de periplo no sabían, era que *tampoco podían usar el español para comunicarse con sus compañeros internamente* a la hora de enviarles información sobre los alumnos”_, señala el comunicado de la asociación.


31/07/2022
*El presidente del PP ya rompió en 2009 una promesa de libertad lingüística*
*La promesa de Feijóo en El Mundo sobre el español en Cataluña y lo que hizo en Galicia*


_Hablamos Español repasa la discriminación del español en Galicia con Feijóo

Para hacerse una idea de lo que pasa en Galicia, *la asociación Hablamos Español, heredera de Galicia Bilingüe y presidida por la gallega Gloria Lago* (que trabajó durante muchos años como profesora en un instituto de Vigo) ha repasado hoy los detalles de la política lingüística de Feijóo en Galicia, señalando que *su gobierno impuso el gallego como única lengua en “documentación, cartelería, campañas, administración educativa, ayuntamientos, Sanidad, intervenciones públicas, ayudas y subvenciones, concursos y cultura”*. Así mismo, la asociación ha denunciado que Feijóo prohibió por decreto el español en la administración educativa (ya hablamos de ello aquí) y lo excluyó de todas las Consejerías en campañas publicitarias, cartelería, folletos, documentación y señalización._


En fin..., y esto es de "lo mejor" que tenemos.


----------



## Gotthard (13 Ago 2022)

En Alemania no puedes usar la bandera de estado de alemania en manifas de partidos politicos. Caen multazos gordos. Solo puedes usar la tricolor sin el escudo federal o con otro escudo. A diferencia de España, cualquier aleman enarbola con orgullo su bandera. No hay hijos de puta traidores separatistas o al menos no asoman cabeza.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (13 Ago 2022)

Efectiv


Sr Julian dijo:


> Mentira, estas confundiendo intencionadamente el típico catalan de pueblo que solo ha conocido las cuatro casas de su pueblo, gente analfabeta e inculta, donde seguramente el catalán que hablaban es muy diferente del de Lérida que el de un pueblucho de Gerona con los catalanes que vivian en ciudades, universidades, administración que no vivia aislada de un pueblucho y si usaban el Español. Gerona, durante la guerra de independencia se usaba el Español perfectamente, hay centenares de notificaciones y edictos del Ayuntamiento de Gerona en perfecto Español en el 1800. El Diario de Gerona, si Gerona en 1808 y no Chirona, también en perfecto Español. Que segun tú los gerundenses no entendian.
> El dialecto catalán es una lengua muerta a día de hoy y no va a poder competir ni con el Español ni con el Inglés, lo saben y por eso sus prisas por imponerlo, a no ser que los Lazis vuelvan a vivir aislados en el campo sin salir del pueblo donde han nacido, en plan reserva india, el dialecto catalán está acabado.



Efectivamente, desde 1714 en Catalunya la lengua administrativa era el castellano. No por elección de la gente, sino de los gobernantes. En la parte francesa fue el francés.

Ello no implicaba que fuera una lengua ni conocida ni usada por la gran mayoría de catalanes hasta bastante después.

Cuánta gente iba a la universidad hace 100 años? Un 2%?

El castellano es algo en Catalunya tras la llegada de 2 millones de inmigrantes en el tercer cuarto del s. XX, por la educación obligatoria en castellano solamente durante décadas del s. XX y por la llegada de la TV.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (13 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Esta perdida la guerra desde el momento que los Gallegos tienen 1 hijo y te vienen 3 chamacos de Honduras con 4 hijos. Eso no lo vas a remediar ni aunque implantes la lengua unica. Pura demografia y que se ve en las calles paseando donde ver a cantidad de panchitos que no te van a hablar una pizca de Gallego y va a ir todavía a mas.
> 
> 
> Después esta el tema cultural, que si eres un gallego y ves que todos los de al lado hablan español, tu lo vas acabar hablando por cojones. Al igual que ves que hablando español a esa panchita y bailando reggeton con ella te la vas a pinchar, cosa que no te va a pasar hablando gallego y haciendole una muiñeira.
> ...



Cuál es el criterio para definir una lengua como regional? 

Qué lengua no es regional?


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Cuál es el criterio para definir una lengua como regional?
> 
> Qué lengua no es regional?



El español lo hablan 500 millones en mas de 25 paises.


El catalan se habla solo en una región de españa pequeña de unos 7 millones.


El Catalan solo te sirve para ser funcionario en Cataluña, el Español puedes viajar,trabajar y hacer negocios en mas de 21 paises del mundo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (13 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> mentira, hay lenguas regionales, nacionales y globales como el Español y el Inglés.



El español era una lengua regional en el s. XIII. Luego se fue extendiendo su uso, justo con la conquista de nuevos territorios, Andalucía, América, Filipinas... Todo población de territorios conquistados que se dieron cuenta de forma espontanea lo maravillosa que era la lengua castellana (o fue por los Tercios?).


----------



## Dinero Consciente (13 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El español lo hablan 500 millones en mas de 25 paises.
> 
> 
> El catalan se habla solo en una región de españa pequeña de unos 7 millones.
> ...



Los negocios se hacen en inglés en muchos más lugares, incluso en esos 21 paises.

El castellano lo hablas porque tu familia te habla así. Igual que el catalán en Catalunya. Y no por nada más.

Y los que no son funcionarios en Catalunya ¿por qué hablan catalán?

Si es que la ignorancia es muy atrevida. Habla de lo que sabes que quedarás mejor.

Si el catalán sólo lo hablan 7 millones y está entre las 100 lenguas más habladas del mundo ¿qué debes pensar de las 4.900 lenguas que tienen menos hablantes que la catalana?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (13 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Mentira, estas confundiendo intencionadamente el típico catalan de pueblo que solo ha conocido las cuatro casas de su pueblo, gente analfabeta e inculta, donde seguramente el catalán que hablaban es muy diferente del de Lérida que el de un pueblucho de Gerona con los catalanes que vivian en ciudades, universidades, administración que no vivia aislada de un pueblucho y si usaban el Español. Gerona, durante la guerra de independencia se usaba el Español perfectamente, hay centenares de notificaciones y edictos del Ayuntamiento de Gerona en perfecto Español en el 1800. El Diario de Gerona, si Gerona en 1808 y no Chirona, también en perfecto Español. Que segun tú los gerundenses no entendian.
> El dialecto catalán es una lengua muerta a día de hoy y no va a poder competir ni con el Español ni con el Inglés, lo saben y por eso sus prisas por imponerlo, a no ser que los Lazis vuelvan a vivir aislados en el campo sin salir del pueblo donde han nacido, en plan reserva india, el dialecto catalán está acabado.



Qué ganas le tenéis a la lengua catalana! 

Algunos estais bastante obsesionados con esta lengua que llevan varios siglos intentando exterminar sin éxito.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Ago 2022)

Nada , la cosa siempre degenera en que sí Galicia esto o Cataluña aquello.
Yo ya ni discuto , paseo por Barcelona , veo que las Laias y Bertas pasean perros mientras Daysi Rosario pasea a dos o tres nenes.

Los de los idiomas regionales se creen que por su magia conseguirán que hondureños , argentinos y cubanos , más los moros , rompan a hablar en su idioma , tras haber aprendido a hablar en su casa y con sus colegas otra cosa.

En fin , o tienen 8 millones de nuevos hablantes o en tres generaciones serán como el romanche de Suiza , un idioma de adorno conservado por frikis y hablado por 4 gatos.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (13 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Nada , la cosa siempre degenera en que sí Galicia esto o Cataluña aquello.
> Yo ya ni discuto , paseo por Barcelona , veo que las Laias y Bertas pasean perros mientras Daysi Rosario pasea a dos o tres nenes.
> 
> Los de los idiomas regionales se creen que por su magia conseguirán que hondureños , argentinos y cubanos , más los moros , rompan a hablar en su idioma , tras haber aprendido a hablar en su casa y con sus colegas otra cosa.
> ...



En Catalunya los hijos de inmigrantes escolarizados aprenden castellano y catalán.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (13 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> En Catalunya los hijos de inmigrantes escolarizados aprenden castellano y catalán.



Aprenden a decir cosillas sí , pero la gran mayoría, acaba la época escolar y ya no lo usan jamás.
Es como decirme que los millones de estudiantes de inglés , hablan inglés , no es así , saben decirte algunas cosas , pocos lo dominan y menos se expresan o escriben regularmente en él.
Anda , paséate por Badalona , Castelldefels o Gavá y me dices cuántos de esos a los que les martillearon con el catalán , lo usan por la calle .

Si te preocupa tu idioma , busca una moza hablante de tu idioma y ten 7 hijos , esa contribución servirá más que tu activismo en el foro , los lloros de los de Omniun o las peroratas de TV3.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Todas las lenguas son regionales.



cierto, el español de la region hispanoamericana.


----------



## Jose (13 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El lenguaje y su utilidad, aún no lo han descubierto ni la historia del mismo, pueden hacer como en otros sitios inflarlo de millones para mantenerlo artificialmente.



Cuando la generación langosta pase a mejor vida, podremos liberarnos del gallego, del catalán y del euskera. Al mismo tiempo que de sus palurdeces y complejos asociados.

Los niños podrán estudiar en inglés y castellano y el que quiera y destaque en alguna disciplina podrá marcharse de España a correr por el mundo como pasa en el resto de países desarrollados.

Estas lenguas regionales inútiles, se han" defendido " unicamente para auto-proporcionar empleo durante 40 años( una vida laboral) a toda una generación de palurdos de pueblo que han hecho de su capa una bandera.

Porque no sabían hacer nada en la vida y porque no podían optar a otra cosa.

Cuando eres un completo inútil pero aún así quieres tu puestito de funcionario.. Te haces profesor de euskera o catalán.

Esta defensa de las lenguas inútiles. Les ha proporcionado trabajos absurdos, y una cómoda vida de funcionario local irrelevante, pero como contrapartida ha tenido un coste en desarrollo académico enorme para la siguiente generación.


Las lenguas de estos indígenas regionales no se estudian, se padecen. Y si se sacasen de la administración pública nadie les haría el menor caso.

Lo único que mantiene vivo estas gañanadas son las ilusiones de la plebe de una placita en la administración local... 
Dejando el camino libre para las élites..que Irán todas a ganar dinero de verdad al sector privado de las multinacionales. 

Al tener que soportar las clases en estas lenguas sin utilidad, se ha producido un retraso enorme en los niveles de conocimiento de idiomas verdaderamente útiles como el inglés.

El resultado es que tienes las academias llenas de petardas con 40 años estudiando inglés porque son incapaces de coger un teléfono o mandar un mail sin parecer un indio.

Algo se habrá hecho mal, no?

Cuando algo es gratis..... Es que el producto eres tú. Nadie paga por estudiar euskera, catalán o gallego.... Pero todo el mundo paga por estudiar inglés.

Saludos,


----------



## TheYellowKing (13 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver una cosa, cuantos streamers famosos stremean en catalán, gallego o euskera? Son lenguas que moriran.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Efectiv
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, desde 1714 en Catalunya la lengua administrativa era el castellano. No por elección de la gente, sino de los gobernantes. En la parte francesa fue el francés.
> ...



Todo lo contrario, si el catalán a día de hoy no ha desaparecido del todo es gracias a los millones de hijos de charnegos que han adoptado el dialecto catalán pese a no ser su lengua materna. Cosa que no van a hacer los panchitos, moros y negros ya que con ellos el Facha, culo, pedo, pis no funciona ya que ellos ni sus padres han vivido la transición.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> El español era una lengua regional en el s. XIII. Luego se fue extendiendo su uso, justo con la conquista de nuevos territorios, Andalucía, América, Filipinas... Todo población de territorios conquistados que se dieron cuenta de forma espontanea lo maravillosa que era la lengua castellana (o fue por los Tercios?).



Que nivel de ignorancia, los Tercios van del 1530 al 1700, en esos 170 años sólo fueron una vez a Améria a luchar contra una ocupación Holandesa.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El español lo hablan 500 millones en mas de 25 paises.
> 
> 
> El catalan se habla solo en una región de españa pequeña de unos 7 millones.
> ...



De esos 7 millones cada vez somos menos los que usamos el dialecto catalán.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Los negocios se hacen en inglés en muchos más lugares, incluso en esos 21 paises.
> 
> El castellano lo hablas porque tu familia te habla así. Igual que el catalán en Catalunya. Y no por nada más.
> 
> ...



El catalán no lo hablan 7 millones de personas. No toda la gente que vive en cataluña lo usa habitualmente, no creo que llegue ni a la mitad. Muchos lo entienden, pero hablarlo y escribirlo ni de coña 7 millones y lo de usarlo más allá del trabajo o la escuela ya ni te digo. 
En cataluña el dialecto catalán debe de haber como mucho unos 2 millones que lo usan habitualmente.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ago 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Vamos a ver una cosa, cuantos streamers famosos stremean en catalán, gallego o euskera? Son lenguas que moriran.



Y la música, tengo de vecinos unos pijos catalanes de 8 apellidos y las nenas escuchan música tecno panchita, reguetón de esa estilo rosalía. 
Mientras que mi generación escuchaban roc catalá subvencionado por el Pujolismo, sopa de cabra, etc.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El catalan se habla solo en una región de españa pequeña de unos 7 millones.



El uso real es mucho menor, pese a que haya comarcas y provincias donde sea predominante.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Ago 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Cuando la generación langosta pase a mejor vida, podremos liberarnos del gallego, del catalán y del euskera. Al mismo tiempo que de sus palurdeces y complejos asociados.
> 
> Los niños podrán estudiar en inglés y castellano y el que quiera y destaque en alguna disciplina podrá marcharse de España a correr por el mundo como pasa en el resto de países desarrollados.
> 
> ...



Sí, eso pasa y no sólo eso: hay un cúmulo de ideas que se impusieron como dogmas inamovibles cuando se consolidó el R78, y que probablemente se derrumbarán cuando el R78 se caiga por su propia putrefacción, fenómeno que es bastante probable aunque no inmediato, porque, pese a su alto grado de aluminosis, hay muchos intereses en juego que lo mantienen a trancas y barrancas.

Como:
_yo tengo mucha personalidad y soy una nacion, igual que mi prima Pepa
la mejor sanidad del mundo
hay que crear un organismo público para la protección no sexista de la lombriz moteada
el tren que más corre
estado de derecho
igualdad ante la ley
el motor del cambio
paguitas para todos
como se vive aquí, ningún sitio, mira la de guiris que vienen por la sangría
europa no duerme de admiración por lo de la transición_

Pero no nos engañemos: todo régimen crea sus mitos inamovibles. Unos serán más presentables que otros, eso sí.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Ago 2022)

Catetos, analfabetos, pueblerinos gallegos: Defendiendo un lenguaje semi-portugues como lengua, que no sirve para nada.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (14 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El uso real es mucho menor, pese a que haya comarcas y provincias donde sea predominante.



¿Cuánto menor es? 
Y caso de ser menor, ¿qué importancia tiene ese número?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (14 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, si el catalán a día de hoy no ha desaparecido del todo es gracias a los millones de hijos de charnegos que han adoptado el dialecto catalán pese a no ser su lengua materna. Cosa que no van a hacer los panchitos, moros y negros ya que con ellos el Facha, culo, pedo, pis no funciona ya que ellos ni sus padres han vivido la transición.



¿Dónde has comprado la bola de cristal?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (14 Ago 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> En los estudios superiores en Galicia obligan a impartir algunas asignaturas en gallego, incluso para alumnos que vienen de fuera no se les facilita material ni apuntes en castellano, que es lengua oficial en Galicia. ¿Quién es el supremacista?



Hablar lenguas ayuda a ampliar horizontes y a que tu mente se abra. Si llegas a un lugar en que hablan gallego no sobra aprender algo de una lengua romance. Salvo que creas que no hay nada mejor que lo tuyo (argumento absurdo y muy extendido por el mundo). No es supremacismo, es tener un poco de respeto por las personas que están en el lugar al cuál tu has decidido ir. 

Hay 5.000 lenguas en el mundo, más las ya extinguidas. Y aún hay quien afirma que su lengua es mejor que la de otros... Sin prueba alguna.
Ni si quiera puede afirmarse eso de una literatura concreta respecto de las del resto de lenguas. Hay que ser muy prepotente y poco preparado para afirmarlo.¿Te has leído una obra literaria de cada una de esas 5.000 lenguas?. Yo no. Eso suponiendo que todas tengan literatura escrita, muchas solo la tienen oral, (y otras lo escribieron poco, como mucha filosofía de la antigua Grecia) por lo que no podrías si quiera valorarla.
Eso por no hablar de todo lo escrito en la antigüedad que se quemó o que por algún motivo no ha llegado a nuestras manos. 

Hay que ser muy osado para afirmar que el castellano (o cualquier otra lengua) es mejor que otra. Incluso estadísticamente es muy improbable que esta fuera la mejor lengua (1 posibilidad entre 5.000!!!). 

En resumen, si tan buena fuera una lengua x, el resto del mundo dejaría de hablar la suya para sustituirla por esta "gran lengua". Y eso no ocurre. 

El inglés es más útil que el castellano y lo habla más gente, es clave en la economía, la ciencia, etc y los españoles seguirán hablando principalmente castellano. Obviamente por razones emocionales y de comodidad, no por otra razón. Si el castellano lo hablaran 200.000 personas, lo hablaríais igual.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (14 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Hablar lenguas ayuda a ampliar horizontes y a que tu mente se abra. Si llegas a un lugar en que hablan gallego no sobra aprender algo de una lengua romance. Salvo que creas que no hay nada mejor que lo tuyo (argumento absurdo y muy extendido por el mundo).
> 
> Hay 5.000 lenguas en el mundo, más las ya extinguidas. Y aún hay quien afirma que su lengua es mejor que la de otros... Sin prueba alguna.
> No si quiera puede afirmarse eso de una literatura concreta respecto de las del resto de lenguas. Hay que ser muy prepotente y poco preparado para afirmarlo.) Te has leído una obra literaria de cada una de esas 5.000 lenguas?. Yo no. Eso suponiendo que todas tengan literatura escrita, muchas solo la tienen oral, por lo que no podrías valorarla.



Ya aprendo yo los idiomas que me vengan bien para mi trabajo, por afición, u otras cosas durante el mismo tiempo, no necesito que me obligue el cacique de turno a aprender la que utiliza para adoctrinar a sus siervos porque encima, y esta es otra, ese gallego normativo, tiene poco que ver con el que se habla en mi familia (bastante más antiguo) o con el portugués. Ya ves qué útil y qué apertura de mente.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El uso real es mucho menor, pese a que haya comarcas y provincias donde sea predominante.



Creo que si tuviera que hablar 10 minutos con cada persona que habla catalán necesitaría varias vidas.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El español lo hablan 500 millones en mas de 25 paises.
> 
> 
> El catalan se habla solo en una región de españa pequeña de unos 7 millones.
> ...



No necesito hablar con los 500 millones de personas que hablan castellano, ni si quiera con los 10 millones que hablan catalán. No daría abasto! Ni yo ni nadie en realidad.


----------



## SrPurpuron (17 Ago 2022)

Artículo alarmista


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Si un idioma necesita un chorro de millones para que se mantenga su uso, es una lengua muerta. Sin más.



Claro, si la educación en Cataluña se da en catalán, se está gastando un chorro de millones. 

Pero si se da en castellano en Murcia, te sale gratis, se ve.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Claro que lo hacen por joder subnormal, los sseparatistas odian todo lo común en España. Tanto odio tienen a España que llevan 40 años asesinado gente. Son ellos, los nazionalistas perifericos catalanes, vascos y gallegos, los que estan prohibiendo y persiguiendo el Español en sus cortijos, para crear una falsa realidad de que somos diferente que subnormales como tú se tragan.
> ¿Que pasa que un sseparatista periferico tiene mas derechos que el resto de Españoles? ¿Son especiales?
> En Cataluña, vascongadas y galicia siempre se ha hablado el Español, el Español tambien es su lengua, su patria y su nación.
> Ni los nazionalistas periféricos son victimas, ni tú pedazo de subnormal eres un santo por ir de equidistante. Simplemente eres un payaso que va de moralista para sentirse menos mierda de lo que es en realidad.



Pero qué putas gilipolleces hay que leer, por Dios...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> No falla, un nacionalista periférico diciendo "castellano" en lugar de español y encima escribiendo en esta lengua para predicar con el ejemplo.



No falla, un paleto neojacobino llamando español al castellano cuando hace 20 años ni Dios lo llamaba así.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El gallego no es como el catalán, una lengua inventada en el siglo XIX, el gallego es la madre de portugués y la lengua que más influyó en el castellano, solo hay que ver cómo hablaban en Castilla en la edad Media, el galaico-portugues con Fernando III y Alfonso X fueron la lengua de Cultura en la península, más bien el castellano es una jerga del gallego.



Qué coño el catalán una lengua inventada en el siglo XIX

Es insultante este discurso, macho.

Anda, pilla cualquier documento medieval sobre la conquista de Valencia, Baleares, o Atenas, y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Los negocios se hacen en inglés en muchos más lugares, incluso en esos 21 paises.
> 
> El castellano lo hablas porque tu familia te habla así. Igual que el catalán en Catalunya. Y no por nada más.
> 
> ...



No es ignorancia, que también.

Es fanatismo y, en el colmo del cinismo, estos talibanes egocéntricos acusan a la otra parte de fanática porque simplemente queremos que la educación sea en el idioma que siempre se ha hablado en nuestra región. 

También es falso que la inmigración haga desparecer el idioma. Conozco UN MONTÓN de gente sin un apellido catalán que lo habla con total naturalidad por el modelo de inmersión.

De hecho, la gente de fuera suele incentivar a sus hijos a hablar catalán porque quieren que sus hijos se integren en el país como uno más, evitando que hagan el ridículo comportándose como eternos desarraigados.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El uso real es mucho menor, pese a que haya comarcas y provincias donde sea predominante.



No, chaval.

El uso real es mucho mayor, pues incluye Valencia y Baleares.

En cualquier pueblo de los PPCC el 100% de los niños escolarizados hablan en catalán sin importar cuál sea la lengua de los padres.

El campo es el país, y en todos los Países Catalanes el campo es catalanoparlante.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Cuánto menor es?
> Y caso de ser menor, ¿qué importancia tiene ese número?



¿ Cuán menor es su uso? Pues yo calculo que menos del 40 por ciento en Barcelona.
Y lo de la importancia , pues evidentemente , a menos uso , menos utilidad. El latín es patrimonio cultural , herencia de nuestros antepasados y todo eso que les gusta ensalzar , pero por su escasa utilización nadie está dispuesto a esforzarse por usarlo.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (17 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No, chaval.
> 
> El uso real es mucho mayor, pues incluye Valencia y Baleares.
> 
> ...



Puede que antes el campo lo fuese , ahora el éxodo rural se acelera y los que crían cerdos o cultivan almendras tiran de africanos y peruanos que poco catalán usan. En fin , contempla la cosa como más te guste , pero está en retroceso.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Puede que antes el campo lo fuese , ahora el éxodo rural se acelera y los que crían cerdos o cultivan almendras tiran de africanos y peruanos que poco catalán usan. En fin , contempla la cosa como más te guste , pero está en retroceso.



Lo habla más gente que en el siglo XV, que la Corona de Aragón tenía medio millón de habitantes


----------



## Tawanchai (17 Ago 2022)

Muy paco todo


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Y lo de la importancia , pues evidentemente , a menos uso , menos utilidad.



Pues el catalán se usa menos que el inglés o el castellano. Pero para mí es útil al 100% en todos los ámbitos: en la música, la prensa escrita, el comercio, la administración, el arte, la televisión, la literatura, la ciencia, coloquialmente, en la filosofía, etc.


----------



## Mr. VULT (17 Ago 2022)

Estan preocupadisimos por las lenguas regionales los que odian la cultura occidental , importan a Ahmed y Mohamed y votan ideologias feminazis y neomarxismo globalista. 

No cabe un tonto mas en la España progre.


----------



## Kabraloka (17 Ago 2022)

al gallego lo están matando sus propios "defensores", sobre todo los profesores y la academia gallega, al no dejar hablar el gallego de la aldea, el de siempre, e intentar imponer una normativa que solamente utilizan justamente los que menos hablan gallego.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Estan preocupadisimos por las lenguas regionales los que odian la cultura occidental , importan a Ahmed y Mohamed y votan ideologias feminazis y neomarxismo globalista.
> 
> No cabe un tonto mas en la España progre.



El patrimonio lingüístico español es responsabilidad de todos. O eso se desprende de la Constitución que nos dimos entre todos.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> al gallego lo están matando sus propios "defensores", sobre todo los profesores y la academia gallega, al no dejar hablar el gallego de la aldea, el de siempre, e intentar imponer una normativa que solamente utilizan justamente los que menos hablan gallego.



El gallego (o cualquier lengua) lo mata quien deja de hablarlo. 

La lengua standard en Occidente es necesaria y no es incompatible con las variantes existentes y que se siguen usando.


----------



## Mr. VULT (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> El patrimonio lingüístico español es responsabilidad de todos. O eso se desprende de la Constitución que nos dimos entre todos.



Pues eso, no puede quejarse de la erosion cultural autoctona quien defiende el globalismo y pisotea la cultura occidental. 

Pero esto los identitarios nazionalistas del BOE no consiguen entenderlo.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> El gallego (o cualquier lengua) lo mata quien deja de hablarlo.
> 
> La lengua standard en Occidente es necesaria y no es incompatible con las variantes existentes y que se siguen usando.



Al gallego lo están matando los propios gallegos que han dejado de tener hijos .
Y lo mismo es aplicable a los catalanohablantes o los del vascuence.
La mejor política de conservación es que tengáis 7 hijos , ganáis 7 hablantes , el resto de cosas caerá en saco roto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (17 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No, chaval.
> 
> El uso real es mucho mayor, pues incluye Valencia y Baleares.
> 
> ...



Ningún pais del entorno europeo es mayoritariamente rural a fecha de hoy.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Pues eso, no puede quejarse de la erosion cultural autoctona quien defiende el globalismo y pisotea la cultura occidental.
> 
> Pero esto los identitarios nazionalistas del BOE no consiguen entenderlo.



Vaya empanada mental.

Un buen español debería valorar el patrimonio lingüístico de su país (todo, no sólo el castellano) y promoverlo en vez de reprimirlo como ha solido hacer en los ultimos tres siglos el nacionalismo español.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Vaya empanada mental.
> 
> Un buen español debería valorar el patrimonio linhüístico de su país (todo, no sólo el castellano) y promoverlo en vez de reprimirlo como ha solido hacer en los ultimos tres siglos el nacionalismo español.



Y algunos todavía no consiguen entenderlo...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En Galicia el grado de conocimiento del gallego es altísimo: la población es muy homogénea ya que era zona tradicionalmente pobre -ya no- y propensa a la emigración. De hecho hace 30 años había mucha gente de allí que no había hablado prácticamente español hasta que fue a la mili.
> Es frecuentísimo encontrar gallegos que hablan español entre sí, y que es la lengua predominante en las ciudades -Santiago menos- y en el sector privado -el mundo funcionarial es otra cosa-. Y no causa ningún problema, al igual que hay comarcas o provincias que, por el contrario, son claramente gallegoparlantes, y tampoco la gente se ofusca con eso. Lo que no hay es beligerancia lingüística.



Es muy parecido entonces al caso del valenciano.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (17 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Y algunos todavía no consiguen entenderlo...



Demasiado complejo para algunos entender su propio país y darse cuenta de que navegan aún en las aguas del nacionalismo español aplicado a las lenguas.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Demasiado complejo para algunos entender su propio país y darse cuenta de que navegan aún en las aguas del nacionalismo español aplicado a las lenguas.



En el plano económico, por otro lado, es mucho mejor poder vender 4 o 5 culturas dentro de un mismo Estado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (17 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Demasiado complejo para algunos entender su propio país y darse cuenta de que navegan aún en las aguas del nacionalismo español aplicado a las lenguas.



Bueno, depende de lo que cada uno considere como su país.
Para mí, Azkoitia no lo es, entre otros sitios y dicho desde el cariño. Puedes entenderlo?


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (17 Ago 2022)

Los periféricos siempre acusando al resto de que no se aprecia la " diversidad" de idiomas, sin embargo, cuando quieres hacer valer esa diversidad, pidiendo por ejemplo escolarización en otro idioma , muestra de riqueza idiomática , entonces no , ni pluralidad ni ostias.
En fin , que se haga siempre su voluntad.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno, depende de lo que cada uno considere como su país.
> Para mí, Azkoitia no lo es, entre otros sitios y dicho desde el cariño. Puedes entenderlo?



Sí no concretas un poco más no sé a qué te refieres.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Y el latín tampoco se habla ya. Y dentro de 3000 años posiblemente no se hable inglés.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No, chaval.
> 
> El uso real es mucho mayor, pues incluye Valencia y Baleares.
> 
> ...



Países catalufos, veste a la mierda. Eso no ha existido, ni existe y no creo que existirá.

Condado chaval, erais un condado. Y si España se va a la mierda que es muy posible, seréis los Países musulmanes de Cataluña o como os quieran llamar los moros.

Edito de la wikipedia: *Países Catalanes* (en catalán, _*Països Catalans*_) es un término ambiguo,[1] que bien puede hacer referencia, en el ámbito lingüístico y cultural, a los territorios donde se habla el idioma catalán, o bien, en referencia a la política y la sociología, a un proyecto de nación que aglutinase tanto los territorios del dominio lingüístico catalán como, con frecuencia, otra serie de territorios donde el catalán no es una lengua de uso tradicional. Los Países Catalanes –una delimitación solo basada en la similitud lingüística– nunca existió como sujeto político, aunque la comunidad de territorios catalanohablantes tiene su origen histórico en la expansión de la Corona de Aragón.[2].


Términos ambiguo, queda clarinete. Es decir, un rollo que os estáis montando y no va a durar ni veinte años.


----------



## birdland (18 Ago 2022)

No hay como dividir, atomizar un país , para tener todo controlado....si por mi fuese solo español obligatorio y como segunda lengua el inglés , pa’cuando los chavales se tengan que ir del país 

y el que quiera hablar ” en su lengua “ que se la pague él y la hable con sus colegas


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Vaya empanada mental.
> 
> Un buen español debería valorar el patrimonio lingüístico de su país (todo, no sólo el castellano) y promoverlo en vez de reprimirlo como ha solido hacer en los ultimos tres siglos el nacionalismo español.



Pues que empiecen a dar ejemplos los buenos españoles catalanes, vascos y gallegos que no hacen más que ir en contra de la lengua oficial. Se predica con el ejemplo.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Demasiado complejo para algunos entender su propio país y darse cuenta de que navegan aún en las aguas del nacionalismo español aplicado a las lenguas.



Nacionalismo español, ya se te ve el plumero.

Sólo hay una nación y es España. El resto son Comunidades Autónomas. Cataluña, Galicia, Andalucía, Murcia, etc... no son naciones que te quede claro.

Que estáis con la cantinela y os pensáis que estáis tratando con los borregos con quién normalmente aleccionais y adoctrinais.

Cito:"En cambio, el debate nacionalista lingüístico tuvo que esperar al surgimiento de los nacionalismos periféricos de finales del siglo xix, que tomaron la identidad lingüística como clave de su desarrollo, institucionalizado un siglo más tarde con la formación de las comunidades autónomas (a partir de 1979). Su postura reivindicativa suele denunciar la imposición del castellano sobre las lenguas vernáculas (catalán, gallego o euskera), sobre todo durante el Franquismo, que ha llegado a ser calificado de _genocidio lingüístico y cultural_.[51] La reacción en sentido contrario implica la denominada _normalización_, delimitación o consideración de _lengua propia_ de un territorio u otro. Esta normalización ha suscitado a su vez nuevas y opuestas denuncias de imposición, bien sea en nombre de los hispanohablantes locales, bien sea por parte de quienes consideran que ciertas variedades lingüísticas merecen consideración de lengua independiente respecto a otra, tal como ha pasado con el valenciano respecto al catalán;[52] también se rechazan los argumentos basados en injusticias retrospectivas propios de los nacionalistas periféricos, argumentos tildados de victimismo y mitificación.[53]"


Y termino con la Constitución Española.


https://app.congreso.es/consti/constitucion/indice/titulos/articulos.jsp?ini=3&tipo=2




Título preliminar

Artículo 3

El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.

Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.


----------



## Efraim (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No, chaval.
> 
> El uso real es mucho mayor, pues incluye Valencia y Baleares.
> 
> ...



Tú la provincia de Alicante no la concoess mucho ¿verdad? No te hablo de Pego ni de Alcoy, sino del Alto Vinalopó, la Vega Baja, la misma ciudad de Alicante o incluso Elche. En esos sitios los chicos aprueban el valenciano, pero fuera del instituto ni se les ocurre hablarlo. En el interior de Valencia (Requena, Utiel) o en la montaña de Castellón, ídem. Eso sí, después nos incluyen en el mapa de eso que Joan Fuster llamaba "Països Catalans", como si tuviéramos algo que ver con las fantasías de una Gran Cataluña, de la que no nos podemos sentir más lejanos. Algunos incluso incluyen la comarca murciana del Carche, simplemente porque allí hay uncas cuantas aldeas en las que se habla valenciano (descendientes de agricultores de la vega media del Vinalopó que compraron tierras en el altiplano murciano debido a la filoxera que arruinaba sus vides). Seguramente no hay en España un caso más delirante de expansionismo que el de esa ensoñación romántica que son los _Países Catalanes_.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (18 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Claro que lo hacen por joder subnormal, los sseparatistas odian todo lo común en España. Tanto odio tienen a España que llevan 40 años asesinado gente. Son ellos, los nazionalistas perifericos catalanes, vascos y gallegos, los que estan prohibiendo y persiguiendo el Español en sus cortijos, para crear una falsa realidad de que somos diferente que subnormales como tú se tragan.
> ¿Que pasa que un sseparatista periferico tiene mas derechos que el resto de Españoles? ¿Son especiales?
> En Cataluña, vascongadas y galicia siempre se ha hablado el Español, el Español tambien es su lengua, su patria y su nación.
> Ni los nazionalistas periféricos son victimas, ni tú pedazo de subnormal eres un santo por ir de equidistante. Simplemente eres un payaso que va de moralista para sentirse menos mierda de lo que es en realidad.



Si es verdad, en el neolítico ya se hablaba castellano. Luego llegaron los iberos, los griegos y los romanos y ya se inventaron sus jergas y dialectos, todos inventados con el fin unico de joder a los españoles.


----------



## acmecito (18 Ago 2022)

En España las jerigonzas locales sólo sirven para dos cosas: fomentar el nacionalismo separatista antiespañol, y sobre todo para montar chiringos. 

Es decir, crear conflicto y robar dinero público. 

Toda noticia sobre el retroceso de un dialecto regional en España es en principio una buena noticia.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> En España las jerigonzas locales sólo sirven para dos cosas: fomentar el nacionalismo separatista antiespañol, y sobre todo para montar chiringos.
> 
> Es decir, crear conflicto y robar dinero público.
> 
> Toda noticia sobre el retroceso de un dialecto regional en España es en principio una buena noticia.



Análisis de mierda = conclusión de mierda.

Solo eres un chovinista incapaz de ver el valor de las cosas (relativamente) pequeñas. 

Espero que el día que vayas a visitar a los inuit te los encuentres a todos hablando inglés y comiendo mardonals, campeón del desprecio.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Países catalufos, veste a la mierda. Eso no ha existido, ni existe y no creo que existirá.
> 
> Condado chaval, erais un condado. Y si España se va a la mierda que es muy posible, seréis los Países musulmanes de Cataluña o como os quieran llamar los moros.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú digas. 

Ya hemos muerto cienes de veces desde los Decretos de Nueva Planta


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Ago 2022)

El gallego se habla más en Galicia que el catalán en Cataluña. Me da igual la moto que quieran vender ahora.
Seguramente va de paguitas.


----------



## acmecito (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Análisis de mierda = conclusión de mierda.
> 
> Solo eres un chovinista incapaz de ver el valor de las cosas (relativamente) pequeñas.
> 
> Espero que el día que vayas a visitar a los inuit te los encuentres a todos hablando inglés y comiendo mardonals, campeón del desprecio.



El día que el nacionalismo regional deje de usar los dialectos locales para imponer su agenda separatista y robar dinero público, los apoyaré.

Pero eso no ocurrirá porque la imposición lingüística nacionalista, junto a la inutilidad práctica de los dialectos frente al español hará que este se imponga sin que movamos un dedo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> El día que el nacionalismo regional deje de usar los dialectos locales para imponer su agenda separatista y robar dinero público, los apoyaré.
> 
> Pero eso no ocurrirá porque la imposición lingüística nacionalista, junto a la inutilidad práctica de los dialectos frente al español hará que este se imponga sin que movamos un dedo.



Hasta dialectos he leído...

Siempre igual, no hay manera.


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Ago 2022)

Pues en Galicia no pueden echarle la culpa a la inmigración, si no se habla suficiente gallego simplemente es porque los gallegos así lo quieren.


----------



## acmecito (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Hasta dialectos he leído...
> 
> Siempre igual, no hay manera.



Efectivamente, siempre igual con los nazis de la imposición del catalán y de la euskojerigonza, no hay manera.

De aquellos polvos estos lodos, Que se jodan


----------



## Efraim (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Llegados a este punto, la cuestión suscita un debate de tipo filosófico: ¿Estamos legitimados para impedir que alguien se suicide, si ése es su deseo? Porque desde 2010 el electorado gallego ha reelegido no una, sino dos veces, a Alberto Núñez Feijóo y su formación política. Lo que debe de significar, por lógica, que está de acuerdo con la voladura controlada de su idioma propio, es decir, de su suicidio cultural.



Esto es un error categorial: las lenguas no se suicidan porque no son individuos ni sujetos de acción. Los sujetos, los que realizan acciones son los individuos; las lenguas son objetos que la gente usa o no usa por razones muy diversas. Comparar el voto a Feijóo (o a quien sea) con el suicidio de una lengua es una analogía chusca sólo apta para incautos mentales o tahúres dialécticos.

Por lo demás, si unos padres gallegohablantes se dirigen a su hijo en castellano, ése es su problema, y entiendo que si fuera al revés, si unos padres hispanohablantes emplearan el gallago para comunicarse con su hijo, no verías el problema. ¿O sí?


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (18 Ago 2022)

Yo no quiero que desaparezcan los idiomas regionales de España , como no quiero que se pierda una iglesia del siglo XV , ambas cosas son patrimonio cultural.
Pero claro, para conservar una iglesia del siglo XV estoy dispuesto a que de mis impuestos se paguen unas restauraciones , no que se me obligue a mí a ir con la pala y la carretilla a restaurarla yo por cojones.

Con los idiomas menores , no les basta que les financien periódicos que leen 4 gatos , libros para minorías etcétera , es que obligan a la gente por sus cojones a comérselo y por ahí no pasamos.

Se detraen recursos importantes de sanidad para idiomas menores , ya está bien de despilfarro , una cosa es una ayuda , otra privar a la población de cosas importantes para usos más que cuestionables.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si es verdad, en el neolítico ya se hablaba castellano. Luego llegaron los iberos, los griegos y los romanos y ya se inventaron sus jergas y dialectos, todos inventados con el fin unico de joder a los españoles.



Pero si Juli Cesar era Catalán que lo sabe todo el mundo y Aleix Magne.


----------



## Dadaista (18 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Reciba vd. cualquier escrito de la Xunta y luego me dice en que idioma va



Escrito si, pero oralmente casi en ninguna administración pública de Galicia usan el gallego. Yo soy gallego y desgraciadamente el gallego está en la UCI desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Pues en Galicia no pueden echarle la culpa a la inmigración, si no se habla suficiente gallego simplemente es porque los gallegos así lo quieren.



De todas formas el grado de conocimiento que tienen es altísimo, mucho mayor al de otros sitios.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Pues en Galicia no pueden echarle la culpa a la inmigración, si no se habla suficiente gallego simplemente es porque los gallegos así lo quieren.



Pues como el catalán, si le quitas el uso político que le dan a este dialecto, ni los propios catalanes de 8 apellidos lo usarian.


----------



## Mr. VULT (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Vaya empanada mental.
> 
> Un buen español debería valorar el patrimonio lingüístico de su país (todo, no sólo el castellano) y promoverlo en vez de reprimirlo como ha solido hacer en los ultimos tres siglos el nacionalismo español.



¿Puedes indicar donde existe esa falta de promocion mediatica y presupuestaria por parte de los poderes publicos hacia las lenguas regionales?

No, no puedes indicarlo porque es mentira. 

En cambio con ver la cartelera de cine español, asistir a una leccion de historia de españa en la ESO o hacer un breve test a los votantes progres sobre españa y occidente, rapidamente podemos observar que los poderes publicos socialistas practican la endofobia historica y cultural. Asi que no nos tomes el pelo con la diglosia y el patrimonio lingüistico, cuando os la sopla España, occidente y su cultura. Sin mas.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Pues que empiecen a dar ejemplos los buenos españoles catalanes, vascos y gallegos que no hacen más que ir en contra de la lengua oficial. Se predica con el ejemplo.



¿A qué lengua oficial te refieres?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Nacionalismo español, ya se te ve el plumero.
> 
> Sólo hay una nación y es España. El resto son Comunidades Autónomas. Cataluña, Galicia, Andalucía, Murcia, etc... no son naciones que te quede claro.
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué surgen los nacionalismos periféricos a finales del s. XIX?

Entre otros motivos para que no nos acaben de homogeneizar los que preconizan su idea de España como un ente monolingüe, entre otras características. A eso yo le llamo nacionalismo español.

Por eso las lenguas que no son la castellana no son oficiales en todo el territorio. Porque hay una lengua importante, la mejor, expandida por los gobernantes durante 2 o 3 siglos en determinados territorios (la castellana) y luego hay unas mierdecillas que no tenemos más remedio que reconocer. Con la excusa de esa expansión (imposición) ahora hablan de lengua común. Cuando siempre lo más común en Catalunya ha sido hablar catalán.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Demasiado complejo para algunos entender su propio país y darse cuenta de que navegan aún en las aguas del nacionalismo español aplicado a las lenguas.



Cuando tú defiendas el patrimonio del resto majadero ¿Para cuando reintroducir la tauromaquia en Cataluña?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Y por qué surgen los nacionalismos periféricos a finales del s. XIX?
> 
> Entre otros motivos para que no nos acaben de homogeneizar los que preconizan su idea de España como un ente monolingüe, entre otras características. A eso yo le llamo nacionalismo español.
> 
> Por eso las lenguas que no son la castellana no son oficiales en todo el territorio. Porque hay una lengua importante, la mejor, expandida por los gobernantes durante 2 o 3 siglos en determinados territorios (la castellana) y luego hay unas mierdecillas que no tenemos más remedio que reconocer. Con la excusa de esa expansión (imposición) ahora hablan de lengua común. Cuando siempre lo más común en Catalunya ha sido hablar catalán.



Surgen porque una panda de traidores y sinvergüenzas querían monopolizar el poder en su propio cortijo, privilegios a costa del resto. Porque el romanticismo y el racismo científico estaba de moda, y ellos se creían mejores y más listos que los demás. 

Pero sobre todo porque no tuvieron una respuesta adecuada y enérgica por parte del gobierno central. Por eso en Francia a los tarados como tú, directamente los marginan, los ignoran o los putean. 

Así de simple.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ¿Puedes indicar donde existe esa falta de promocion mediatica y presupuestaria por parte de los poderes publicos hacia las lenguas regionales?
> 
> No, no puedes indicarlo porque es mentira.
> 
> En cambio con ver la cartelera de cine español, asistir a una leccion de historia de españa en la ESO o hacer un breve test a los votantes progres sobre españa y occidente, rapidamente podemos observar que los poderes publicos socialistas practican la endofobia historica y cultural. Asi que no nos tomes el pelo con la diglosia y el patrimonio lingüistico, cuando os la sopla España, occidente y su cultura. Sin mas.



¿Cuántas películas en lengua gallega, catalana o euskera han emitido en TV2 en los últimos 50 años?

Ya no pregunto en TV1, Antena 3 o Tele 5.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

Para


luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cuando tú defiendas el patrimonio del resto majadero ¿Para cuando reintroducir la tauromaquia en Cataluña?



Cuando maltratar a un animal no sea delito. 

Creo que antes de su prohibícion había una plaza de toros en funcionamiento en toda Catalunya. Gran parte del público eran turistas. 

Mucho antes se prohibieron en Canarias y nadie dijo nada.


----------



## Mr. VULT (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Cuántas películas en lengua gallega, catalana o euskera han emitido en TV2 en los últimos 50 años?
> 
> Ya no pregunto en TV2, Antena 3 o Tele 5.



Cuánto dinero se han llevado las productoras para proyectos en lengua gallega, catalana o del pnv? Cuántos libros se editan ? Cuántos premios se otorgan? Becas? Mesas de normalización? Plataformas subvencionadas? Todo esto es falta de promoción mediática y presupuestaria de los poderes públicos? 

Mira que sencillo: propon un libro o documental de historia que hable de los adelantados de las indias o de cómo la escolástica crea los derechos humanos. Di que lo ruedas o escribes en catalán, gallego o vasco. Ya veras cuánta promoción y subvención recibes por parte del gobierno ese que protege la cultura nacional.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Surgen porque una panda de traidores y sinvergüenzas querían monopolizar el poder en su propio cortijo, privilegios a costa del resto. Porque el romanticismo y el racismo científico estaba de moda, y ellos se creían mejores y más listos que los demás.
> 
> Pero sobre todo porque no tuvieron una respuesta adecuada y enérgica por parte del gobierno central. Por eso en Francia a los tarados como tú, directamente los marginan, los ignoran o los putean.
> 
> Así de simple.



Pero el nacionalismo español no quiere monopolizar el poder, ni el cortijo, ni tener privilegios claro. Ni era racista, ni seguía el romanticismo del momento ni se creían mejores... Tan mejores se creían que pensaban que tenían que "darle" la lengua castellana al resto de territorios, como si los catalanes o los gallegos no supieran hablar hasta entonces.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Para
> 
> 
> Cuando maltratar a un animal no sea delito.
> ...



Los toros no son delito en España ¿No lo sabías? Y creo que los correbous tampoco. Aunque igual eso no os parece "maltrato".

¿La ley solo la respetáis cuando os conviene? Pues igual habría que prohibir el catalán así dejarías de hablarlo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Pero el nacionalismo español no quiere monopolizar el poder, ni el cortijo, ni tener privilegios claro. Ni era racista, ni seguía el romanticismo del momento ni se creían mejores... Tan mejores se creían que pensaban que tenían que "darle" la lengua castellana al resto de territorios, como si los catalanes o los gallegos no supieran hablar hasta entonces.



El nacionalismo español es anecdótico. Si fuese de otra forma ibas a estar tú aquí soltando pamplinas. Los catalanes hablan español desde hace siglos. En otras regiones nacionalistas es directamente lo que han hablado SIEMPRE como por ejemplo en Álava o Navarra.

Los dialectos regionales deberían haber sido exterminados. Eso lo estás dejando más que claro. Ahora no tendríamos ningún problema. Lo mismo que hizo el latín con todas las lenguas peninsulares prerromanas.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (18 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Los toros no son delito en España ¿No lo sabías? Y creo que los correbous tampoco. Aunque igual eso no os parece "maltrato".
> 
> ¿La ley solo la respetáis cuando os conviene? Pues igual habría que prohibir el catalán así dejarías de hablarlo.



Maltratar a un animal es un delito. 

El parlamento excluyó a la tauromaquia de la prohibición. Pero es normal que haya personas que piensen que matar a un toro (que es un animal) en una plaza o ponerle fuego en los cuernos a un bou es maltratarlos (se considere delito o no por el Código Penal en la actualidad). 

Por otro lado, no es legal con la Constitución en la mano (ni con los tratados internacionales) prohibir hablar una lengua. 
Además es totalmente inútil. La gente lo seguiría hablando.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Maltratar a un animal es un delito.
> 
> El parlamento excluyó a la tauromaquia de la prohibición. Pero es normal que haya personas que piensen que matar a un toro (que es un animal) en una plaza o ponerle fuego en los cuernos a un bou es maltratarlos (se considere delito o no por el Código Penal en la actualidad).
> 
> ...



La misma constitución que dice que el conocimiento del español ES UNA OBLIGACIÓN y un derecho, que curiosamente la gentuza como tú se salta ¿Esa no?

La constitución por lo demás se puede cambiar o "interpretar de forma creativa" como vosotros hacéis. Una vez acondicionado el TC se prohíbe el catalán así de simple. Y como veo que eres un fiel cumplidor de la ley entiendo que estarás de acuerdo con castigar a los que la incumplan. 

Los toros NO SON maltrato animal, ni así están recogidos en ninguna ley. Luego como tú reconoces SON LEGALES y son patrimonio cultural de TODA ESPAÑA y como tal debes defenderlos. Si no lo haces no pidas reciprocidad. Así de fácil.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Por otro lado es muy curioso que exista un nacionalismo catalán, gallego o vasco, basado en "naciones" según dicen milenarias.

En cambio la nación española no existe. De hecho alguno de los cuates del OP piensan que solo se pueda hablar de nación española desde 1978. A este grado de subnormalidad llegan.

Pero eso sí, el nacionalismo español, basado al parecer en una nación INEXISTENTE los lleva oprimiendo desde hace siglos. 

Este es el nivel señores. Estos son los que vienen a perdonarnos la vida y darnos lecciones.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (18 Ago 2022)

Yo ni discuto con los nazionalistas, basta esperar un par de generaciones y desaparecen ellos solos , mucho llorar porque no emitan películas en vascuence o catalán en Huelva y poco legar su idioma querido a sus hijos , que eso les quita tiempo de "viajar" y de posturear.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Yo ni discuto con los nazionalistas, basta esperar un par de generaciones y desaparecen ellos solos , mucho llorar porque no emitan películas en vascuence o catalán en Huelva y poco legar su idioma querido a sus hijos , que eso les quita tiempo de "viajar" y de posturear.



El problema no es que sobrevivan o desaparezca. El problema es que entremedias no paren de dar por saco a los que no son como ellos.

Si por mi fuese los metía a todos en reservas o los dejaba en sus pueblos de paletos y aldeas casándose entre primos o hablando en swahili si les da por ahí. El problema llega cuando intentan imponerle sus traumas o delirios a los demás. Ahí ya cruzan el límite. Y quieren guerra pues se va hasta el final y se les borra del mapa.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (18 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema no es que sobrevivan o desaparezca. El problema es que entremedias no paren de dar por saco a los que no son como ellos.
> 
> Si por mi fuese los metía a todos en reservas o los dejaba en sus pueblos de paletos y aldeas casándose entre primos o hablando en swahili si les da por ahí. El problema llega cuando intentan imponerle sus traumas o delirios a los demás. Ahí ya cruzan el límite. Y quieren guerra pues se va hasta el final y se les borra del mapa.



Es verdad que esas actitudes le pueden encender a uno a la sangre , pero es que ningún provecho se saca de ello.
En un futuro , o bien hay un gobierno que solucione estos desmanes sin complejos , o bien ellos solos desaparecen. Este pensamiento va mejor para la salud de todos .


----------



## Efraim (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Maltratar a un animal es un delito.
> 
> El parlamento excluyó a la tauromaquia de la prohibición. Pero es normal que haya personas que piensen que matar a un toro (que es un animal) en una plaza o ponerle fuego en los cuernos a un bou es maltratarlos (se considere delito o no por el Código Penal en la actualidad).
> 
> ...



Justamente porque la gente seguirá hablándola, salvo que se la desincentive y perjudique por hacerlo, muchos padres gallegos se preocuparán por que sus hijos aprendan castellano, tanto fuera como dentro de la escuela (en iglés, vaya), porque las lenguas no tienen dignidad [eso sería otro error categorial], pero sí utilidad en la medida en que (a) sean más habladas, (b) generen oportunidades económicas a sus hablantes. 

Luego están los que algunos como el autor del artículo con el que abres el hilo y -al parecer- tú mismo, os quejáis de que haya padres gallegohablantes que usan el castellano para comunicarse con sus hijos. En realidad, entiendo que os moleste y que denunciéis esa conducta, por muy libre que sea y por mucho derecho que tengan esos padres, porque entendéis con mucha lucidez que en entornos bilingües las lenguas minoritarias mueren en favor de las mayoriratias. No porque los hablantes de éstas o las institutciones sean agresivos, tal como no paráis de sugerir, sino porque los mismos hablantes perciben más utilidad en usar aquella lengua con más proyección y con la que pueden llegar a más personas. 

Y para colmo, las tecnologías digitales no han hecho más que impulsar esta dinámica. Un chaval de Santiago o una chiquita de Vilanova, o un tipo de Hondarribia que quieran abrir un canal de youtube, crear una cuenta de twitter o un blog, por ejemplo, aun pudiendo elegir el gallego, el catalán o el vascuence -que probablemente sean las lenguas de sus padres- para comunicarse, es muy probable -y así está ocurriendo- que se decanten por el español, simplemente porque entre llegar a tres millones (menos, si hablamos del euskara) o por unas decenas de destinatarios, muy probablemente prefieran aumentar su público potencial. 

¿Por qué piensas -por ejemplo- que aun cuando pueden hacerlo en sus lenguas locales los principales periódicos de los territorios con lengua propia publican en español? No hace falta investigar para responder a esta cuestión. 

Así que -resumiendo- hemos pasado de pedir el derecho a oficializar la lengua local (la historia de esta oficialización da para otro post aparte, por cierto) a entender que en realidad el mayor peligro para esas lenguas no es la prohibición, sino la coexistencia misma con el español, porque en los contextos de bilingüísmo el equilibrio entre las lenguas suele ser frágil, y las más habladas deslplazan a las minoritarias. Puedo entender el temor de muchos que viven y se beneficial (o aspiran a hacerlo) de la promoción de una lengua minoritaria sienten, pero eso difícilmente justifica las discriminaciones positivas hacia los hablantes de la lengua mayoritaria ni tampoco hacia quienes han decidido adoptarla.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Cuántas películas en lengua gallega, catalana o euskera han emitido en TV2 en los últimos 50 años?
> 
> Ya no pregunto en TV2, Antena 3 o Tele 5.



¿Qué interés puede tener una lengua extraña y poco práctica para los que estamos en España?


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Yo ni discuto con los nazionalistas, basta esperar un par de generaciones y desaparecen ellos solos , mucho llorar porque no emitan películas en vascuence o catalán en Huelva y poco legar su idioma querido a sus hijos , que eso les quita tiempo de "viajar" y de posturear.



Partiendo de que de facto son otros países -no entro en que eso pueda ser legal o formalmente factible o si debería serlo o no, me es indiferente-, es absolutamente absurdo que esos filmes se difundan en Huelva, ya que no es ni la cultura ni el idioma de Huelva, y tampoco tiene el potencial de beneficio de algo que fuera práctico para los onubenses.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (18 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Nacionalismo español, ya se te ve el plumero.
> 
> Sólo hay una nación y es España. El resto son Comunidades Autónomas. Cataluña, Galicia, Andalucía, Murcia, etc... no son naciones que te quede claro.
> 
> ...





Sr Julian dijo:


> Pero si Juli Cesar era Catalán que lo sabe todo el mundo y Aleix Magne.



sí, peromucho antes el castellano, dónde va a parar ustec


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (18 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿A qué lengua oficial te refieres?



Ya te lo puse, pero te lo vuelvo a poner.

Constitución Española 
Título preliminar

Artículo 3

El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.

Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (19 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La misma constitución que dice que el conocimiento del español ES UNA OBLIGACIÓN y un derecho, que curiosamente la gentuza como tú se salta ¿Esa no?
> 
> La constitución por lo demás se puede cambiar o "interpretar de forma creativa" como vosotros hacéis. Una vez acondicionado el TC se prohíbe el catalán así de simple. Y como veo que eres un fiel cumplidor de la ley entiendo que estarás de acuerdo con castigar a los que la incumplan.
> 
> Los toros NO SON maltrato animal, ni así están recogidos en ninguna ley. Luego como tú reconoces SON LEGALES y son patrimonio cultural de TODA ESPAÑA y como tal debes defenderlos. Si no lo haces no pidas reciprocidad. Así de fácil.



Me pregunto por qué dices que me salto la Constitución. Yo conozco la lengua castellana perfectamente. No sé por qué me llamas "gentuza". Yo hablo castellano pero muchos españoles no hablan catalán (eso es un hecho).

Habría que preguntarse el motivo por el cuál hay una ley como la Constitución que impone el deber a sus ciudadanos de conocer la lengua castellana.

La lengua catalana (o cualquier otra) se podría prohibir en España. En concreto en la España del siglo XIX. Hay que conocer la Constitución y las leyes internacionales para darse cuenta de que sería inconstitucional e ilegal. Por encima del Tribunal Constitucional hay tribunales de la Unión Europea. Nadie con un mínimo de conocimientos de derecho admitiría tal medida como legal.

Pero es que aunque se hiciera difícilmente tendría una gran efectividad en determinados ámbitos de la vida. Ningún juez metería en prisión, hoy, a alguien por hablar una lengua concreta, aunque la hubieran prohibido previamente.

Mezclar la lengua catalana y la enseñanza de las lenguas españolas en el Estado español con la tauromaquia me parece que es una pirueta un tanto extravagante.

Los debates sobre si el espectáculo de los toros debe ser tolerado, protegido o prohibido son muy antiguos. No creo que yo pueda aportar mucho. Pero es bastante evidente que si le clavas una espada de medio metro a un animal este sufre y finalmente muere. Que haya muchos españoles que piensen que este espectáculo es tolerable y que no esté prohibido no significa que no se maltrate al animal. Pero cada uno lo ve a su manera.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué dices que me salto la Constitución. Yo conozco la lengua castellana perfectamente. No sé por qué me llamas "gentuza". Yo hablo castellano pero muchos españoles no hablan catalán (eso es un hecho).
> 
> Habría que preguntarse el motivo por el cuál hay una ley como la Constitución que impone el deber a sus ciudadanos de conocer la lengua castellana.
> 
> ...



¿Y los dialectos deben ser protegidos? ¿Son patrimonio de España entera? ¿Son parte de la singularidad de cada territorio y por tanto de su herencia o idiosincrasia? ¿Es decir un bien que hay que conservar? Me refiero obviamente al andaluz, el canario, el castrapo etc... etc...


----------



## Dinero Consciente (20 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Y los dialectos deben ser protegidos? ¿Son patrimonio de España entera? ¿Son parte de la singularidad de cada territorio y por tanto de su herencia o idiosincrasia? ¿Es decir un bien que hay que conservar? Me refiero obviamente al andaluz, el canario, el castrapo etc... etc...



La Constitución habla también de variantes lingüísticas si no recuerdo mal. No especifica cuáles son ni cómo protegerlas. Pero no dejan de ser parte de la lengua castellana.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> La Constitución habla también de variantes lingüísticas si no recuerdo mal. No especifica cuáles son ni cómo protegerlas. Pero no dejan de ser parte de la lengua castellana.



No le he preguntado eso y la respuesta es bien sencilla, que la eluda ya lo retrata perfectamente. 

Repito ¿Las variantes dialectales son una riqueza cultural y hay que protegerlas o conservarlas? ¿SI o NO?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (20 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El nacionalismo español es anecdótico. Si fuese de otra forma ibas a estar tú aquí soltando pamplinas. Los catalanes hablan español desde hace siglos. En otras regiones nacionalistas es directamente lo que han hablado SIEMPRE como por ejemplo en Álava o Navarra.
> 
> Los dialectos regionales deberían haber sido exterminados. Eso lo estás dejando más que claro. Ahora no tendríamos ningún problema. Lo mismo que hizo el latín con todas las lenguas peninsulares prerromanas.



Sí dices que el nacionalismo español es anecdótico estás reconociendo que existe. Menos mal que alguien se da cuenta de su existencia. 

El nacionalismo español no es tan anecdótico. Mira el Congreso de los Diputados: PP, Ciudadanos, Vox, PSOE, en parte Unidas Podemos y algunos pequeños partidos más. 

¿Cuántos siglos hace que en Catalunya se habla castellano y, sobretodo, qué porcentaje lo hablaba y en qué ámbitos?. 

Yo tengo una idea aproximada de eso. 

De Álava y Navarra no puedo hablar mucho, pero tengo entendido que aún hoy en algunas de sus partes se habla euskera. 

Tu opinión sobre el exterminio de lo que denominas dialectos regionales es otra clara expresión de nacionalismo españolista aplicado a las lenguas. España, tu país, es diversa lingüísticamente te guste o no. Y la obsesión de algunos gobernantes desde el siglo XVIII por extender el castellano a los reinos que no lo usaban no me parece algo ni justo ni conveniente. Ya casi exterminaron el aragonés y el astur leonés. Y no me parece de recibo que acabe pasando en Catalunya ni en otros lugares lo que ha pasado con el gaélico en Irlanda. 

Por cierto, hay una lengua prerromana que subsistió tras la romanizacion en España. Se llama euskera.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (20 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No le he preguntado eso y la respuesta es bien sencilla, que la eluda ya lo retrata perfectamente.
> 
> Repito ¿Las variantes dialectales son una riqueza cultural y hay que protegerlas o conservarlas? ¿SI o NO?



No lo sé. No soy lingüista.

Esas variantes de las que me habla supongo que deben ser protegidas, entre otras cosas, porque son parte de la lengua castellana como cualquier otra variante de Salamanca o de Albacete. Son lengua castellana igual. Si me pregunta qué medidas deben ser tomadas, lo desconozco. Quizás por ejemplo que se oigan en radio y TV u otras. Pero no lo sé exactamente.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> No lo sé. No soy lingüista.
> 
> Esas variantes de las que me habla supongo que deben ser protegidas, entre otras cosas, porque son parte de la lengua castellana como cualquier otra variante de Salamanca o de Albacete. Son lengua castellana igual. Si me pregunta qué medidas deben ser tomadas, lo desconozco. Quizás por ejemplo que se oigan en radio y TV u otras. Pero no lo sé exactamente.



Vaya hombre que casualidad. Que tontos nos volvemos cuando se trata de proteger el patrimonio ajeno. Pues bien resulta que en España también dudamos que el catalán deba de ser protegido. Es lo que hay.

Y mientras dudemos, NI UN PUTO DURO, ni consideración para aquello de lo que tengamos dudas. Lo mismo que usted.


----------



## DOM + (20 Ago 2022)

Tranquilo que es un chiringuito y en este pais hay mucho nacionalista tetrasado y mucho espabilado que aprovecharse


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vaya hombre que casualidad. Que tontos nos volvemos cuando se trata de proteger el patrimonio ajeno. Pues bien resulta que en España también dudamos que el catalán deba de ser protegido. Es lo que hay.
> 
> Y mientras dudemos, NI UN PUTO DURO, ni consideración para aquello de lo que tengamos dudas. Lo mismo que usted.



Vaya, parece que debería usted seguir estudiando castellano, más que nada porque parece que no me entiende. 

Como puede leer de mi anterior mensaje digo que esos dialectos del castellano son lengua castellana. No he dicho que no deban ser protegidos ni que la lengua castellana no deba serlo, caso de que sea necesario. Usted sabrá si hay que proteger el castellano o no. Lo que es claro es que la Constitución si habla de proteger las variantes lingüísticas. Por tanto no hay mucho que discutir, se desprende de lo dicho. 

Sí en algunos lugares de España dudan de que el catalán deba ser protegido pues muy bien. Léase la Constitución y averigüe qué pasa allí y luego hágase un juicio. De todos modos si debe ser protegida esta lengua y con qué medidas ya lo decidirán el gobierno y el parlamento de Catalunya, el de Baleares, C. Valenciana y de los demás lugares en que se habla.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Qué interés puede tener una lengua extraña y poco práctica para los que estamos en España?



Ya veo que para ti ninguna. 

¿Qué interés puede tener para un catalanohablante compartir estado con gente que no valora la cultura de su propio país, aunque sea en otra lengua a la que llama extraña y poco práctica? ¿Cómo sabes que es poco práctica una lengua que seguramente ni conoces? 

Se puede ver una película en francés, inglés, catalán, maltés, gaélico o italiano subtitulada, sin ningún problema. Más que nada porque la película puede ser buena y a nadie le hace daño oírla en versión original

Es tal el aislamiento al que os mantienen a los españoles de zonas monolingües en este aspecto (respecto de lenguas oficiales en España) que resulta sorprendente. Y a los de zonas bilingües también porque a mi no me facilitan ver películas en euskera o gallego. 

O quizás no lo sea tanto si entendemos que forma parte de una ideología llamada nacionalismo español excluyente aplicado a lo lingüístico.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

En Hu


sepultada en guano dijo:


> Partiendo de que de facto son otros países -no entro en que eso pueda ser legal o formalmente factible o si debería serlo o no, me es indiferente-, es absolutamente absurdo que esos filmes se difundan en Huelva, ya que no es ni la cultura ni el idioma de Huelva, y tampoco tiene el potencial de beneficio de algo que fuera práctico para los onubenses.



¿En Huelva sólo ven películas hechas en Huelva? 

Yo creía que también veían películas de otros lugares de España y sospecho que alguna norteamericana o francesa. ¡Quizás haya alguno que hasta las vea subtituladas en castellano!


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Cuánto dinero se han llevado las productoras para proyectos en lengua gallega, catalana o del pnv? Cuántos libros se editan ? Cuántos premios se otorgan? Becas? Mesas de normalización? Plataformas subvencionadas? Todo esto es falta de promoción mediática y presupuestaria de los poderes públicos?
> 
> Mira que sencillo: propon un libro o documental de historia que hable de los adelantados de las indias o de cómo la escolástica crea los derechos humanos. Di que lo ruedas o escribes en catalán, gallego o vasco. Ya veras cuánta promoción y subvención recibes por parte del gobierno ese que protege la cultura nacional.



No sé si te lo subvencuonarían o no.

Proponlo en el resto de administraciones o en la central y quizás tengas éxito.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> El día que el nacionalismo regional deje de usar los dialectos locales para imponer su agenda separatista y robar dinero público, los apoyaré.
> 
> Pero eso no ocurrirá porque la imposición lingüística nacionalista, junto a la inutilidad práctica de los dialectos frente al español hará que este se imponga sin que movamos un dedo.



En dos párrafos consigues condensar gran parte de lo que Juan Carlos Moreno Cabrera denomina nacionalismo lingüístico español. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ¿Puedes indicar donde existe esa falta de promocion mediatica y presupuestaria por parte de los poderes publicos hacia las lenguas regionales?
> 
> No, no puedes indicarlo porque es mentira.
> 
> En cambio con ver la cartelera de cine español, asistir a una leccion de historia de españa en la ESO o hacer un breve test a los votantes progres sobre españa y occidente, rapidamente podemos observar que los poderes publicos socialistas practican la endofobia historica y cultural. Asi que no nos tomes el pelo con la diglosia y el patrimonio lingüistico, cuando os la sopla España, occidente y su cultura. Sin mas.



¿Tu qué sabes si me importa o no España, Occidente y su cultura? No me la sopla en absoluto. 

Desde hace 3 siglos la mayoría de gobiernos han dado la espalda a las lenguas españolas que no fueran la castellana, cuando no han ido abiertamente en su contra. Han promovido (no sólo los gobiernos sino también algunos intelectuales) la idea de que las demás lenguas no sirven para la vida de cada momento ni para el progreso (y a fuerza de repetirlo algunos se lo creyeron, no todos). Aún recuerdo una frase del presidente Adolfo Suárez diciendo que no se podía enseñar física y química en esas lenguas que llamas regionales, lo cual ha quedado claro que es falso. Se enseña esta asignatura y muchas otras en catalán y otras lenguas. 

Es cierto que en los últimos 40 años se ha relajado esta postura permitiendo televisiones en el resto de lenguas, publicaciones, que se enseñaran en las escuelas, que se puedan usar en muchas administraciones públicas, etc. Pero es que resulta que los que no hablan castellano tan habitualmente tambien pagan IVA, IRPF y demás impuestos. 

Por supuesto no gastaron ni una peseta en la promoción, aceptación o conocimiento de las lenguas distintas de la castellana hasta 1978. Casi 3 siglos gastando cero pesetas en esas lenguas. Mira si hay déficit. Para promover el castellano siempre hubo y hay. 

Es difícil negar que existe y persiste una fobia inducida a muchos de los españoles de zonas monolingües de lengua castellana para que rechacen cualquier contacto con esas lenguas "regionales", menores, inútiles... 

La tenencia histórica a esa fobia a lo que no sea lengua castellana sigue ahí, no sabemos por qué.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo que conocí a un coruñés allá por el año 2000. Era joven.

Recuerdo que en una de las muchas conversaciones que tuve con él me dijo que la "chica" que trabajaba en su casa tenía mucha suerte porque aprendió a hablar en su casa gracias a ellos.

Yo pensé que la mujer debía ser muda o algo así. Pues no, él me aclaró que la mujer era de una aldea y solo sabía hablar gallego hasta entonces. ¡Gracias a ellos aprendió a "hablar"!.

Ojo, es una anécdota concreta. El resto de coruñeses que conocí no me dijeron nada parecido a eso.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Ya te lo puse, pero te lo vuelvo a poner.
> 
> Constitución Española
> Título preliminar
> ...




Decías en un post anterior que los gobiernos vasco, catalán y gallego iban contra la lengua oficial. Pero no decías cuál de ellas, porque lenguas oficiales hay varias, la castellana, la catalana, el euskera, el gallego, el occitano... 

Y sigues sin decir a cuál te refieres.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema no es que sobrevivan o desaparezca. El problema es que entremedias no paren de dar por saco a los que no son como ellos.
> 
> Si por mi fuese los metía a todos en reservas o los dejaba en sus pueblos de paletos y aldeas casándose entre primos o hablando en swahili si les da por ahí. El problema llega cuando intentan imponerle sus traumas o delirios a los demás. Ahí ya cruzan el límite. Y quieren guerra pues se va hasta el final y se les borra del mapa.



Cierto. Es la forma más directa para terminar con una lengua, el exterminio físico de todos sus hablantes. Ya lo dijo un lingüista de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, Juan Carlos Moreno Cabrera (te recomiendo que veas sus vídeos que tiene en YouTube y que sobretodo los escuches, a ver si te hace reflexionar un poco sobre el nacionalismo lingüístico).

Lástima que lo de las reservas sea del siglo XIX y que lo del exterminio tenga el incómodo nombre de genocidio.


----------



## Dadaista (21 Ago 2022)

En Coruña también se habla gallego, hay escuelas privadas galegofalantes, la Real Academia de la lengua gallega etc Hay ciudades gallegas mas castellano hablantes. Todos los gallegos que van a vicia Coruña se sorprenden del uso del gallego


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> Justamente porque la gente seguirá hablándola, salvo que se la desincentive y perjudique por hacerlo, muchos padres gallegos se preocuparán por que sus hijos aprendan castellano, tanto fuera como dentro de la escuela (en iglés, vaya), porque las lenguas no tienen dignidad [eso sería otro error categorial], pero sí utilidad en la medida en que (a) sean más habladas, (b) generen oportunidades económicas a sus hablantes.
> 
> Luego están los que algunos como el autor del artículo con el que abres el hilo y -al parecer- tú mismo, os quejáis de que haya padres gallegohablantes que usan el castellano para comunicarse con sus hijos. En realidad, entiendo que os moleste y que denunciéis esa conducta, por muy libre que sea y por mucho derecho que tengan esos padres, porque entendéis con mucha lucidez que en entornos bilingües las lenguas minoritarias mueren en favor de las mayoriratias. No porque los hablantes de éstas o las institutciones sean agresivos, tal como no paráis de sugerir, sino porque los mismos hablantes perciben más utilidad en usar aquella lengua con más proyección y con la que pueden llegar a más personas.
> 
> ...



Interesante reflexión. 

Es cierto que ese equilibrio en comunidades bilingües es complejo. 

Por lo que me llega existe cierta preocupación por la situación de la lengua gallega en Galicia. Existen casos como el de Irlanda en que el gaélico es casi testimonial. 

Los que saben de lenguas conocen qué indicadores son los que se Dan cuando una lengua se está extinguiendo. Porque a muchas ya les pasó. 

Ciertamente convivir con zonas en las que se hablan lenguas de una cierta relevancia (como el inglés, el castellano, el chino mandarín o el ruso) tiene cierta complejidad. De ahí que preguntará, especialmente, cuál es su opinión al respecto. 

El gallego y cualquier otra lengua es igualmente útil en YouTube o cualquier entorno digital. Obviamente tendrá menos audiencia porque existen menos millones de hablantes que de otras lenguas, pero eso no te impide usarla. De hecho, seguramente es más fácil destacar entre los pocos millones de hablantes de gallegos que de entre los centenares de millones de hablantes de inglés. 

No hay que creerse mucho lo de los cientos de millones que tiene el inglés, el castellano u otras lenguas si eso sirve para dejar de usar el catalán, el gallego o cualquier otra lengua no tan conocida. Es una reflexión que me hago.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Escrito si, pero oralmente casi en ninguna administración pública de Galicia usan el gallego. Yo soy gallego y desgraciadamente el gallego está en la UCI desde hace mucho tiempo.



Aquí parece que habla un gallego que es lo que encuentro más interesante. 

¿Qué es lo que te hace pensar que la lengua gallega está en la UCI? ¿Qué cambios han ocurrido en los últimos años que hacen pensar eso?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues como el catalán, si le quitas el uso político que le dan a este dialecto, ni los propios catalanes de 8 apellidos lo usarian.



¿A qué te refieres con "uso político"? 
¿Qué método usas para saber si alguien va a usar o no una lengua?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Yo no quiero que desaparezcan los idiomas regionales de España , como no quiero que se pierda una iglesia del siglo XV , ambas cosas son patrimonio cultural.
> Pero claro, para conservar una iglesia del siglo XV estoy dispuesto a que de mis impuestos se paguen unas restauraciones , no que se me obligue a mí a ir con la pala y la carretilla a restaurarla yo por cojones.
> 
> Con los idiomas menores , no les basta que les financien periódicos que leen 4 gatos , libros para minorías etcétera , es que obligan a la gente por sus cojones a comérselo y por ahí no pasamos.
> ...



Para ser más prácticos lo mejor es que a partir de mañana olvidemos todas las lenguas oficiales españolas (castellano, catalán, gallego...) y nos pasemos todos al inglés! 

En caso de quedar en paro te vas a trabajar a países con alto PIB como USA, Canadá, Australia, Gran Bretaña, Irlanda... Económicamente es lo mejor. Nada de perder el tiempo enseñando castellà o euskera e inglés. Sólo inglés y nos quedan más horas para lo importante que son las matemáticas y la informática. 

Que inviertan en el estudio de la lengua inglesa los ingleses y demás países y con eso nosotros invertimos en sanidad. 

Yo no digo que la sanidad pública no sea importante, pero no es sólo una cuestión económica. 

En Catalunya "obligan" a aprender catalán a quienes están aquí escolarizados, como ocurre en todas partes con la lengua de cada lugar. Ni más ni menos. 

Los idiomas menores no sé cuáles son (porque el catalán es una de las 100 lenguas más habladas del mundo, no sé qué pensarás de las 4.900 restantes que se hablan menos que la catalana). Bueno sí sé cuáles son los idiomas menores, son los que no hablas tú claro.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Decías en un post anterior que los gobiernos vasco, catalán y gallego iban contra la lengua oficial. Pero no decías cuál de ellas, porque lenguas oficiales hay varias, la castellana, la catalana, el euskera, el gallego, el occitano...
> 
> Y sigues sin decir a cuál te refieres.



Yo no he dicho eso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Cierto. Es la forma más directa para terminar con una lengua, el exterminio físico de todos sus hablantes. Ya lo dijo un lingüista de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, Juan Carlos Moreno Cabrera (te recomiendo que veas sus vídeos que tiene en YouTube y que sobretodo los escuches, a ver si te hace reflexionar un poco sobre el nacionalismo lingüístico).
> 
> Lástima que lo de las reservas sea del siglo XIX y que lo del exterminio tenga el incómodo nombre de genocidio.



Mira métete tus recomendaciones donde prefieras. Has demostrado ser un hipócrita y un farsante. Así que tus jueguecitos no cuelan.

Te haces el tonto cuando interesa, pero luego das lecciones. Cuantos tengas el valor o la vergüenza de decirnos que hacemos con los dialectos y resto de costumbres de cada uno de los miles de comarcas que forman España, entonces hablamos. Lengua castellana NO, EL DIALECTO QUE ES PARTICULAR DE CADA REGIÓN. Si a ti te da igual que desaparezca un dialecto como el andaluz o el castrapo, como el lógico al resto nos da igual lo que pase con tu mierda de lengua para palurdos. Así de simple. Así que hasta ese momento me limitaré a contestar lo que me de la gana y escribir lo que prefiera.

A estos jueguecitos sabemos jugar todos. Entre medias está muy claro lo que hay que hacer con vosotros, sois el enemigo y como tales hasta que no se os derrote no habrá paz o concordia. Solo una interminable enfermedad que lo pudrirá todo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Ya veo que para ti ninguna.
> 
> ¿Qué interés puede tener para un catalanohablante compartir estado con gente que no valora la cultura de su propio país, aunque sea en otra lengua a la que llama extraña y poco práctica? ¿Cómo sabes que es poco práctica una lengua que seguramente ni conoces?
> 
> ...



No es aislamiento.
Precisamente un gandaluz (o canario o leonés) puede ir desde Patagonia a gran parte de Nueva York y entender y hacerse entender sin ningún esfuerzo.
Por otra parte esas otras lenguas NO son oficiales en España, son oficiales en sus respectivos paises o territorios si sus respectivos estatutos las reconocen -como ha sido el caso-, que es bien distinto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> En Hu
> 
> 
> ¿En Huelva sólo ven películas hechas en Huelva?
> ...



Tomas el rábano por las hojas.
En Huelva esas lenguas son extrañas a su idiosincrasia y a su entorno cultural. Simplemente. No hablamos de mejores o peores. Más relación tiene un onubense con el portugués y hay alguna gente que lo chapurrea en los pueblos de la frontera pero la mayoría tampoco habla un carajo. Ya puestos, por razones pragmáticas de tamaño, más les valdría, en todo caso, hablar lenguas globales que fueran prácticas y no tan limitadas. Decirles a los onubenses lo que deben considerar suyo o no suyo es un intento de alienación política.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Tu qué sabes si me importa o no España, Occidente y su cultura? No me la sopla en absoluto.
> 
> Desde hace 3 siglos la mayoría de gobiernos han dado la espalda a las lenguas españolas que no fueran la castellana, cuando no han ido abiertamente en su contra. Han promovido (no sólo los gobiernos sino también algunos intelectuales) la idea de que las demás lenguas no sirven para la vida de cada momento ni para el progreso (y a fuerza de repetirlo algunos se lo creyeron, no todos). Aún recuerdo una frase del presidente Adolfo Suárez diciendo que no se podía enseñar física y química en esas lenguas que llamas regionales, lo cual ha quedado claro que es falso. Se enseña esta asignatura y muchas otras en catalán y otras lenguas.
> 
> ...



En *1958* comenzaron las emisiones de televisión en catalán. 
En 1958, en una dictadura y con una única televisión que era del Ejtado.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso.



Se puede ver lo que escribiste.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Mira métete tus recomendaciones donde prefieras. Has demostrado ser un hipócrita y un farsante. Así que tus jueguecitos no cuelan.
> 
> Te haces el tonto cuando interesa, pero luego das lecciones. Cuantos tengas el valor o la vergüenza de decirnos que hacemos con los dialectos y resto de costumbres de cada uno de los miles de comarcas que forman España, entonces hablamos. Lengua castellana NO, EL DIALECTO QUE ES PARTICULAR DE CADA REGIÓN. Si a ti te da igual que desaparezca un dialecto como el andaluz o el castrapo, como el lógico al resto nos da igual lo que pase con tu mierda de lengua para palurdos. Así de simple. Así que hasta ese momento me limitaré a contestar lo que me de la gana y escribir lo que prefiera.
> 
> A estos jueguecitos sabemos jugar todos. Entre medias está muy claro lo que hay que hacer con vosotros, sois el enemigo y como tales hasta que no se os derrote no habrá paz o concordia. Solo una interminable enfermedad que lo pudrirá todo.



Es muy claro, lo volveré a decir de otro modo. Los dialectos que conforman el castellano (el andaluz y todos los demás) han ser protegidos. O eso al menos es lo que se puede interpretar de una lectura de la Constitución de 1978.

Yo no he dicho que me dé igual que desaparezca un dialecto como el andaluz (ni ningún otro por cierto). Ni he dicho que me dé igual que desaparezca ninguna lengua.

Lo que dicen los que saben es que el andaluz, como todos los demás dialectos, conforman esa lengua llamada castellana (también llamada español). No son una cosa diferente. Yo creo que esta lengua tiene sus resortes legales y de otros tipo que auguran, de momento, que se siga hablando durante mucho tiempo.

Por cierto, no comparto este lenguaje belicista de que yo soy el "enemigo", que habrá que derrotarnos y no sé qué de una enfermedad que lo pudre todo. Esto suena a lenguaje militar casposo del nacionalismo español aplicado a lo lingüístico y lo no lingüístico, un rollito Vox. 

Por cierto, ¿cuál es la lengua de palurdos a la que te refieres?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

Yo no 


sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tomas el rábano por las hojas.
> En Huelva esas lenguas son extrañas a su idiosincrasia y a su entorno cultural. Simplemente. No hablamos de mejores o peores. Más relación tiene un onubense con el portugués y hay alguna gente que lo chapurrea en los pueblos de la frontera pero la mayoría tampoco habla un carajo. Ya puestos, por razones pragmáticas de tamaño, más les valdría, en todo caso, hablar lenguas globales que fueran prácticas y no tan limitadas. Decirles a los onubenses lo que deben considerar suyo o no suyo es un intento de alienación política.



Yo no digo qué deben ver o no los onubenses. Lo cierto es que ven más películas norteamericanas probablemente que de otros lugares. 

Yo no tengo relación alguna con Rusia y su idiosincrasia y puedo ver una película en ruso, subtitulada en castellano. Y así con cualquier otra lengua del mundo, hablada por millones de personas o hablada por unos cientos. Los subtítulos ayudan. 

Sí creo que alguien en Huelva puede tener cierto interés en ver una película vasca o gallega. Y que oír esa lengua no le hace ningún daño a su cerebro. De hecho, de alguna manera, puede contribuir a acercarle a un mejor conocimiento de su cultura. Pero las televisiones en general no ponen películas en otras lenguas estatales. Sólo he visto dos o tres en los últimos 40 años en TV3 hacia las 2 de la madrugada. Es casi gratis, por cierto. 

Yo creo que la realidad de un onubense es más parecida a la catalana y a la gallega que la realidad de EEUU. Pero es una creencia.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En *1958* comenzaron las emisiones de televisión en catalán.
> En 1958, en una dictadura y con una única televisión que era del Ejtado.



Un par de horas al día, o menos sí. Recuerdo el Canal Català de TV2 en los 80.

Tambien recuerdo la escuela toda en castellano, los letreros de las calles en castellano, los nombres de las personas solo inscribibles en castellano en el Registro Civil, los nombres de los pueblos traducidos al castellano (algunos, no todos, dada la ridiculez de la medida), el nombre de las calles cambiado por nombres de generales franquistas, los carteles de las administraciones, la gran mayoría de televisiones en castellano (esto sigue así), las radios, las cartas entre privados en castellano, los formularios en castellano, la prensa escrita en castellano, las oposiciones todas en castellano... Pura diversidad.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es muy claro, lo volveré a decir de otro modo. Los dialectos que conforman el castellano (el andaluz y todos los demás) han ser protegidos. O eso al menos es lo que se puede interpretar de una lectura de la Constitución de 1978.
> 
> Yo no he dicho que me dé igual que desaparezca un dialecto como el andaluz (ni ningún otro por cierto). Ni he dicho que me dé igual que desaparezca ninguna lengua.
> 
> ...



Pues nada dinerito para conservar esos dialectos, cátedras y chiringuitos, pero sobre todo quiero verlo a usted aprender perfectamente a imitar o reproducir esos dialectos para que no se pierdan. Lo mismo que parece que hay que hacer con el catalán o el vasco. 

NO basta con saber castellano. Porque el español que usted pueda saber no contribuye en nada a la conservación y protección de esos dialectos. De hecho si se hablase el castellano como usted lo habla, esos dialectos desaparecerían.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No es aislamiento.
> Precisamente un gandaluz (o canario o leonés) puede ir desde Patagonia a gran parte de Nueva York y entender y hacerse entender sin ningún esfuerzo.
> Por otra parte esas otras lenguas NO son oficiales en España, son oficiales en sus respectivos paises o territorios si sus respectivos estatutos las reconocen -como ha sido el caso-, que es bien distinto.



Nadie duda de la practicidad de hablar castellano, francés o inglés. Pero se puede viajar por esos mismos lugares sin hablar castellano. Quienes hablan una lengua romance pueden entenderse con cierta facilidad con portugueses, italianos, brasileños, argentinos... 

El catalán es oficial en España, puesto que a día de hoy Catalunya, Valencia y Baleares forman parte de España, creo, de momento.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Un par de horas al día, o menos sí. Recuerdo el Canal Català de TV2 en los 80.
> 
> Tambien recuerdo la escuela toda en castellano, los letreros de las calles en castellano, los nombres de las personas solo inscribibles en castellano en el Registro Civil, los nombres de los pueblos traducidos al castellano (algunos, no todos, dada la ridiculez de la medida), el nombre de las calles cambiado por nombres de generales franquistas, los carteles de las administraciones, la gran mayoría de televisiones en castellano (esto sigue así), las radios, las cartas entre privados en castellano, los formularios en castellano, la prensa escrita en castellano, las oposiciones todas en castellano... Pura diversidad.



Osea que una vez te dejan en ridículo y como un MENTIROSO, porque te demuestran que el catalufo no solo no estaba prohibido bajo la dictadura sino que incluso lo hablaban el la TV pública, me sales con que los trámites administrativos estaban en español, lengua COMÚN de todos los españoles.

¿En que lenguas están dichas indicaciones o trámites en Francia? ¿En Alemania? ¿En EEUU?

El catalán debería SER EXCLUIDO por completo de la administración. Porque genera diferencias entre españoles, aumenta los costes pero sobre todo NO es la lengua del común de los españoles. Solo debería utilizarse de manera EXCEPCIONAL en aquellas áreas donde sea más práctico o económico por simples causas de fuerza mayor. Aldeas donde nadie hable apenas español y poco más.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

En cualquier caso un despilfarro de recursos, no porque cada uno en su tierra hable lo que desee que es lógico, sino que se malgaste dinero público en algo cuyo interés público es realmente reducido y que sólo sirve para entorpecer la vida cotidiana y blindar una casta de funcionarios leales a la taifa. Porque lo local no puede competir en igualdad de condiciones con lo grande, ni debería ser su campo de batalla aplicando una mínima lógica.
Lo lógico sería que hubiera un interés en consolidar de verdad el conocimiento del inglés -no el mamarracho que tenemos.

Así tendríamos una ventaja competitiva: una población que dominara las dos lenguas predominantes en occidente (si, vale, el inglés es lengua de premios nobel y el español de su criada chicana). Tal cosa sería un cambio brutal, ya que no muchos lo tienen ahora (salvo sur de los USA y parte de las élites latinoamericanas)
A ese duo, sumarle la potenciación del portugués, que tiene lo suyo a nivel hablado, pero es asequible gramaticalmente hablando para un hispanoparlante. Accedes a una coiné de 300mill que no se solapa geográficamente con la coiné española y que junto con las anteriores pondría casi todo el continente americano al alcance de la mano, y tener un espectro potencial de 1200 (anglosfera) + 500 (esp) + 300 (port) millones de hablantes.
Eso sería un uso mucho más racional -y menos sentimental- de los recursos públicos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Nadie duda de la practicidad de hablar castellano, francés o inglés. Pero se puede viajar por esos mismos lugares sin hablar castellano. Quienes hablan una lengua romance pueden entenderse con cierta facilidad con portugueses, italianos, brasileños, argentinos...
> 
> El catalán es oficial en España, puesto que a día de hoy Catalunya, Valencia y Baleares forman parte de España, creo, de momento.



NO, es COOFICIAL, en esas regiones únicamente que por sí solas NO son España. Y es una aberración que habría que suprimir ipso facto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Nadie duda de la practicidad de hablar castellano, francés o inglés. Pero se puede viajar por esos mismos lugares sin hablar castellano. Quienes hablan una lengua romance pueden entenderse con cierta facilidad con portugueses, italianos, brasileños, argentinos...
> 
> El catalán es oficial en España, puesto que a día de hoy Catalunya, Valencia y Baleares forman parte de España, creo, de momento.



No, te equivocas.
Oficial sólo es el español -o castellano como dicen muchos- ya que es el único reconocido por el engendro constitucional actualmente vigente.
La propia constitución preve que los respectivos estatutos den carácter oficial a otras lenguas, pero por reconocimiento estatutario y en el ámbito que les corresponde: es decir el vasco NO es oficial en Málaga, en Azpeitia sí.

(A ello sumemos el dilema: Málaga es España indiscutiblemente, pero ¿Azpeitia?  Según los lugareños, NO)


----------



## dragon33 (21 Ago 2022)

Me la suda, el Gallego, Catalán etc, lo mata quién lo entiende como obligación (los políticos) y no como transmisión cultural.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues nada dinerito para conservar esos dialectos, cátedras y chiringuitos, pero sobre todo quiero verlo a usted aprender perfectamente a imitar o reproducir esos dialectos para que no se pierdan. Lo mismo que parece que hay que hacer con el catalán o el vasco.
> 
> NO basta con saber castellano. Porque el español que usted pueda saber no contribuye en nada a la conservación y protección de esos dialectos. De hecho si se hablase el castellano como usted lo habla, esos dialectos desaparecerían.



Yo hablo el díalecto del castellano que se habla en mi zona y el dialecto del catalán que se habla donde vivo. Cada uno habla el suyo y yo no le digo a nadie lo que tiene que hablar y lo que no. 

No sé cómo sabe usted cómo yo hablo castellano, la verdad. Ni sé cómo contribuyo yo a la desaparición del andaluz. Ya me lo dirá. ¿Existen televisiones públicas en que hablen presentadores en los dialectos andaluces?. Creo que al menos hay una autonómica y seguramente muchas locales. Es por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Yo hablo el díalecto del castellano que se habla en mi zona y el dialecto del catalán que se habla donde vivo. Cada uno habla el suyo y yo no le digo a nadie lo que tiene que hablar y lo que no.
> 
> No sé cómo sabe usted cómo yo hablo castellano, la verdad. Ni sé cómo contribuyo yo a la desaparición del andaluz. Ya me lo dirá. ¿Existen televisiones públicas en que hablen presentadores en los dialectos andaluces?. Creo que al menos hay una autonómica y seguramente muchas locales. Es por poner un ejemplo.



Pues ese mismo interés que usted muestra por el andaluz, es el que el resto de España muestra por el catalufo. Que debería restringirse al ámbito local y privado como en la dictatorial y genocida Francia, o cualquier otro país sensato de Europa. 

Así de sencillo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No, te equivocas.
> Oficial sólo es el español -o castellano como dicen muchos- ya que es el único reconocido por el engendro constitucional actualmente vigente.
> La propia constitución preve que los respectivos estatutos den carácter oficial a otras lenguas, pero por reconocimiento estatutario y en el ámbito que les corresponde: es decir el vasco NO es oficial en Málaga, en Azpeitia sí.
> 
> (A ello sumemos el dilema: Málaga es España indiscutiblemente, pero ¿Azpeitia?  Según los lugareños, NO)



Entonces, gracias a la Constitución y a los diversos estatutos podemos decir sin duda que en España hay varias lenguas oficiales ¿sí o no?, aunque no lo sean todas en todos los territorios sí. Y aunque haya una que por decisión política (por la ideología llamada nacionalismo español aplicado a los asuntos lingüísticos) sea oficial en todo el territorio. 

Yo no sé si Azpeitia es España o no. Tampoco nadie se lo va a preguntar mediante un referéndum con carácter vinculante porque la mayoría de españoles se opinen a hacerlo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (21 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues ese mismo interés que usted muestra por el andaluz, es el que el resto de España muestra por el catalufo. Que debería restringirse al ámbito local y privado como en la dictatorial y genocida Francia, o cualquier otro país sensato de Europa.
> 
> Así de sencillo.



La mayoría de catalanes nos conformamos con que no nos molesten y no nos vengan a decir lo que tenemos que hacer y lo que no podemos hacer, especialmente en el ámbito lingüístico. ¿Alguien recuerda a algún político catalán diciéndole al gobierno autómico madrileño o al castellanoleonés cómo debe ser su sistema educativo o su política lingüística? 

Y lo de Francia es el ejemplo de lingüicidio de manual. La mitad sur de su territorio hablaba occitano hace 150 años y ahora... Hace un siglo se hablaban 8 o 9 lenguas sin ningún problema y ahora sólo una.


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> La mayoría de catalanes nos conformamos con que no nos molesten y no nos vengan a decir lo que tenemos que hacer y lo que no podemos hacer, especialmente en el ámbito lingüístico. ¿Alguien recuerda a algún político catalán diciéndole al gobierno autómico madrileño o al castellanoleonés cómo debe ser su sistema educativo o su política lingüística?
> 
> Y lo de Francia es el ejemplo de lingüicidio de manual. La mitad sur de su territorio hablaba occitano hace 150 años y ahora... Hace un siglo se hablaban 8 o 9 lenguas sin ningún problema y ahora sólo una.



Podemos, Bildu y ERC piden en el Congreso la cooficialidad del asturiano

Ahi los tiene:

Metiendose en asuntos de otra comunidad donde hay una clara mayoría en contra de declarar cooficial nada que no sea el español o castellano. Pues ahí están los de siempre intentando meter la cuchara en lo que no les incumbe


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> La mayoría de catalanes nos conformamos con que no nos molesten y no nos vengan a decir lo que tenemos que hacer y lo que no podemos hacer, especialmente en el ámbito lingüístico. ¿Alguien recuerda a algún político catalán diciéndole al gobierno autómico madrileño o al castellanoleonés cómo debe ser su sistema educativo o su política lingüística?
> 
> Y lo de Francia es el ejemplo de lingüicidio de manual. La mitad sur de su territorio hablaba occitano hace 150 años y ahora... Hace un siglo se hablaban 8 o 9 lenguas sin ningún problema y ahora sólo una.



Eso lo podemos decir de todo el mundo. A nivel individual, familiar, comarcal, provincial, o regional. Pero fíjese que todos los años se obstinan en tocarme los huevos cobrándome impuestos.

Dejad vosotros de tocarle los huevos al castellanohablante que NO QUIERE y no le da la gana de hablar catalán en su propio país, ESPAÑA. Como ya habéis demostrado que no solamente no sois así, sino que además habéis traicionado y utilizado torticeramente cualquier concesión que se os ha hecho en ese aspecto desde hace 50 años, sois vosotros los que habéis señalado el camino. El catalán FUERA de la administración y las instituciones, el nacionalismo FUERA de la política.

Así de fácil.

Precisamente, lo acaba usted de rematar. Los franceses liquidan cualquier tema lingüístico de raíz ¿Qué problemas tiene hoy Francia con el separatismo periférico? No lo podía haber dejado usted más claro.


----------



## ikifenix (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> La mayoría de catalanes nos conformamos con que no nos molesten y no nos vengan a decir lo que tenemos que hacer y lo que no podemos hacer, especialmente en el ámbito lingüístico. ¿Alguien recuerda a algún político catalán diciéndole al gobierno autómico madrileño o al castellanoleonés cómo debe ser su sistema educativo o su política lingüística?
> 
> Y lo de Francia es el ejemplo de lingüicidio de manual. La mitad sur de su territorio hablaba occitano hace 150 años y ahora... Hace un siglo se hablaban 8 o 9 lenguas sin ningún problema y ahora sólo una.



Yo os dejaría usar el idioma que os saliese de los cojones, pero con una simple condición, que ningún nacido catalán pueda estudiar o ejercer de funcionario fuera de Cataluña. Porque esa es la autentica razón de que queráis mantener un idioma que no lo habla ni el tato, ejercer de muro de contención a la hora de competir con el resto de españoles por el sector público.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> La mayoría de catalanes nos conformamos con que no nos molesten y no nos vengan a decir lo que tenemos que hacer y lo que no podemos hacer, especialmente en el ámbito lingüístico. ¿Alguien recuerda a algún político catalán diciéndole al gobierno autómico madrileño o al castellanoleonés cómo debe ser su sistema educativo o su política lingüística?
> 
> Y lo de Francia es el ejemplo de lingüicidio de manual. La mitad sur de su territorio hablaba occitano hace 150 años y ahora... Hace un siglo se hablaban 8 o 9 lenguas sin ningún problema y ahora sólo una.



Lo hicisteis vosotros mismos, juntando las varaintes de lenguas en una sola, los ingenieros catalanes que son muy listos, y si hablamos de opiniones de PUjol sobre el resto de ESpaña pero siempre pidiendo pasta, eso si, para quedarse unos cuantos milloncetes. ES lo que pasa en pensar que una lengua minoritaria es la releche cuando el idioma tiene la función principal de entenderse la gente y en la historia unas lenguas se han impuesto a otras, ah, y cuando se vota en el congreso las leyes educativas, si todos se meten con las lenguas de los demás, incluyendo a las nazionanistas catalanes.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Entonces, gracias a la Constitución y a los diversos estatutos podemos decir sin duda que en España hay varias lenguas oficiales ¿sí o no?, aunque no lo sean todas en todos los territorios sí. Y aunque haya una que por decisión política (por la ideología llamada nacionalismo español aplicado a los asuntos lingüísticos) sea oficial en todo el territorio.
> 
> Yo no sé si Azpeitia es España o no. Tampoco nadie se lo va a preguntar mediante un referéndum con carácter vinculante porque la mayoría de españoles se opinen a hacerlo.



NO, hay lenguas cooficiales en ciertas regiones que para colmo NO deberían serlo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Entonces, gracias a la Constitución y a los diversos estatutos podemos decir sin duda que en España hay varias lenguas oficiales ¿sí o no?, aunque no lo sean todas en todos los territorios sí. Y aunque haya una que por decisión política (por la ideología llamada nacionalismo español aplicado a los asuntos lingüísticos) sea oficial en todo el territorio.
> 
> Yo no sé si Azpeitia es España o no. Tampoco nadie se lo va a preguntar mediante un referéndum con carácter vinculante porque la mayoría de españoles se opinen a hacerlo.



Mas que decisión política es reconocer una realidad de varios siglos: la única lengua general, o global que tiene una difusión amplia en el estado es la que es


----------



## Uritorco (21 Ago 2022)

Por desgracia, en Asturias llevan preparando el terreno desde hace mucho tiempo para llevar a la población al mismo grado de enfrentamiento. Como no se espabilen van a terminar por allí bastante mal.









La estupidez del "bable" y la "batasunización" de Asturias.


Un mensaje publicado en Twitter el 30 de septiembre de este año por la gerente de la Sociedad Mixta de Turismo del Ayuntamiento de Ferrol, María Luisa López, en el que afirmaba que el asturiano es un idioma que «solo se escucha en aldeas» y que habla «gente mayor sin estudios» ha provocado una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Ago 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Por desgracia, en Asturias llevan preparando el terreno desde hace mucho tiempo para llevar a la población al mismo grado de enfrentamiento. Como no se espabilen van a terminar por allí bastante mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya no sale esta legislatura gracias a las amenazas físicas de Vox a un hijo de puta de FAC que era pieza clave para esa mierda.

Y fue mejor para él porque si no algún descontrolado podría haberle matado a él o a alguien de su famili. que yo no me habría alegrado, pero reconocería que el se lo habria buscado.

Al final se acojonó 

Si todo sale bien, es difícil que puedan reunir otra vez los 3/5 de los diputados.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> NO, es COOFICIAL, en esas regiones únicamente que por sí solas NO son España. Y es una aberración que habría que suprimir ipso facto.



Cooficial significa que una lengua es oficial, junto con otra lengua. O eso dice el diccionario de la RAE. 

O sea, que si el gallego o el catalán son cooficiales y leemos la definición de la palabra "cooficial" esta nos lleva a la palabra "oficial". Luego, decir hoy que el catalán, el castellano y otras lenguas son oficiales en España no es decir algo que sea falso. 

Probablemente lo que tu quieres que diga es que el castellano es más oficial que el gallego o el euskera, lo cuál no tiene ningún sentido. O es oficial o no lo es. Lo cuál además es una cuestión meramente política y no lingüística (el inglés por ejemplo no es la lengua oficial de los Estados Unidos). 

Por cierto ¿Y cuál es la aberración para ti?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Podemos, Bildu y ERC piden en el Congreso la cooficialidad del asturiano
> 
> Ahi los tiene:
> 
> Metiendose en asuntos de otra comunidad donde hay una clara mayoría en contra de declarar cooficial nada que no sea el español o castellano. Pues ahí están los de siempre intentando meter la cuchara en lo que no les incumbe



Es cierto. Una vez en los últimos 40 años.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Cooficial significa que una lengua es oficial, junto con otra lengua. O eso dice el diccionario de la RAE.
> 
> O sea, que si el gallego o el catalán son cooficiales y leemos la definición de la palabra "cooficial" esta nos lleva a la palabra "oficial". Luego, decir hoy que el catalán, el castellano y otras lenguas son oficiales en España no es decir algo que sea falso.
> 
> ...



Cooficial en ESA REGIÓN so majadero. Una región donde justamente se discrimina de forma ilegal la otra lengua cooficial. Así que perdéis cualquier derecho a exigir nada.

Lo aberrante es que existáis y encima se os hayan dado privilegios. Deberíais estar proscritos y perseguidos a la manera de tantos otros países donde no se toleran vuestras idioteces.


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y desaparece. A ver si así dejan de dar el coñazo todos los criptoseparatas.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Se puede ver lo que escribiste.



Eres un tergiversador de primera. Te recomiendo que te vuelvas a leer el Artículo 3.

Siga expresándose en la lengua oficial del Estado. Va por buen camino.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> NO, es COOFICIAL, en esas regiones únicamente que por sí solas NO son España. Y es una aberración que habría que suprimir ipso facto.



No te esfuerces que no le entra el artículo 3. Le escuecen los ojos cuando lo lee.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Eres un tergiversador de primera. Te recomiendo que te vuelvas a leer el Artículo 3.
> 
> Siga expresándose en la lengua oficial del Estado. Va por buen camino.



Es lo bueno de estos artilugios, se puede comprobar lo que cada uno ha escrito.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

Título preliminar

Artículo 3

El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.

Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo hicisteis vosotros mismos, juntando las varaintes de lenguas en una sola, los ingenieros catalanes que son muy listos, y si hablamos de opiniones de PUjol sobre el resto de ESpaña pero siempre pidiendo pasta, eso si, para quedarse unos cuantos milloncetes. ES lo que pasa en pensar que una lengua minoritaria es la releche cuando el idioma tiene la función principal de entenderse la gente y en la historia unas lenguas se han impuesto a otras, ah, y cuando se vota en el congreso las leyes educativas, si todos se meten con las lenguas de los demás, incluyendo a las nazionanistas catalanes.



No sé qué lío te haces con la lengua catalana. ¿Juntar variantes de lenguas en una sola?. Se nota que tienes poca idea de lo que hablas. Imagino que te refieres a que la lengua catalana tenga una lengua standard (como cualquier lengua de nuestro entorno). 

Pujol no le dijo nunca a nadie cómo tenía que organizar el sistema educativo de su comunidad autónoma ni cómo tenía que regular su política lingüística. 

Eso que dices de "pedir" yo lo llamo "negociar". Y si Pujol fue un corrupto (como tantísimos otros políticos españoles de casi todos los partidos por cierto) o no ya lo decidirán los tribunales y estaré encantado de que lo condenen si hay motivo para ello.

Es verdad, las lenguas sirven para entenderse. Y en catalán (como todas las demás lenguas) sus hablantes se entienden. Por cierto, no he visto ninguna ley que diga que el catalán es la releche ni ningún filólogo que lo afirme. 

Cuando se votan las leyes educativas en Congreso y Senado se refieren a la LOGSE o similares. Yo lo que digo es que ningún político catalán le dice a ningún político de la Comunidad de Madrid lo bueno o malo que es su sistema educativo o qué lenguas deben usar en los colegios madrileños.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Pues que empiecen a dar ejemplos los buenos españoles catalanes, vascos y gallegos que no hacen más que ir en contra de la lengua oficial. Se predica con el ejemplo.



Ya lo he encontrado. Dónde hablo de gobiernos?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> NO, hay lenguas cooficiales en ciertas regiones que para colmo NO deberían serlo.



¿Cómo define la RAE la palabra "cooficial"? 
¿Por qué motivo debe ser o no oficial una lengua en un territorio?


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Decías en un post anterior que los gobiernos vasco, catalán y gallego iban contra la lengua oficial. Pero no decías cuál de ellas, porque lenguas oficiales hay varias, la castellana, la catalana, el euskera, el gallego, el occitano...
> 
> Y sigues sin decir a cuál te refieres.



Y aquí pongo tu respuesta dónde claramente se ve como tergiversas lo que yo he escrito.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Cómo define la RAE la palabra "cooficial"?




Título preliminar

Artículo 3

El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.

Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Ago 2022)

Venga que te vas a aprender el artículo 3, pero de memoria.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Cómo define la RAE la palabra "cooficial"?
> ¿Por qué motivo debe ser o no oficial una lengua en un territorio?



¿PERO TU ERES IMBÉCIL?

Que Cataluña NO ES ESPAÑA, ES PARTE DE ESPAÑA. Es una lengua COOficial es decir comparte su oficialidad con el español en UNA PARTE de España. Cataluña por sí sola NO es España, pedazo de gilipollas. Tu mano no eres tú, es parte de ti. Para ser tú necesitas el resto de tus partes y la cabeza llena de mierda.

Por criterios de uso, conveniencia, pragmatismo, coste económico, legalidad y derecho histórico. Ahora mismo deberíais estar todos procesados por coartar LA LIBERTAD de los hispanohablantes para usar la lengua oficial en el territorio español. TV3 cerrada, todas las administraciones auditadas y los políticos en la cárcel.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cooficial en ESA REGIÓN so majadero. Una región donde justamente se discrimina de forma ilegal la otra lengua cooficial. Así que perdéis cualquier derecho a exigir nada.
> 
> Lo aberrante es que existáis y encima se os hayan dado privilegios. Deberíais estar proscritos y perseguidos a la manera de tantos otros países donde no se toleran vuestras idioteces.



Lo bueno de conversar con las personas es realizar un intercambio de ideas con un mínimo de educación y sin insultos. Lo que pasa es que a veces los que se quedan sin argumentos recurren al insulto quién sabe por qué. 

Por suerte no eres tú quien reparte la capacidad de exigir. Somos ciudadanos y exigimos lo que nos parece más oportuno. 

Por cierto, en Catalunya no se discrimina a ninguna lengua ni a nadie que hable ninguna lengua. 

Lo que yo creo que es aberrante es que la única explicación para entender a los catalanes que encuentres en tu cabeza sea que nuestra existencia es una aberración. Eso sí que es triste y pobre. 

También me gustaría saber de qué privilegios gozamos los catalanes. Es por curiosidad. 

Y ya es de risa en pleno siglo XXI que tenga que admitirse que un pueblo como el catalán o cualquier otro tenga que estar prescrito o perseguido. ¡Aterriza que esto es Europa, la del sXXI no la de 1492 cuando se expulsaba a los judíos! Evoluciona!


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> No te esfuerces que no le entra el artículo 3. Le escuecen los ojos cuando lo lee.



¿Tienes por ahí la definición de la palabra cooficial?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿PERO TU ERES IMBÉCIL?
> 
> Que Cataluña NO ES ESPAÑA, ES PARTE DE ESPAÑA. Es una lengua COOficial es decir comparte su oficialidad con el español en UNA PARTE de España. Cataluña por sí sola NO es España, pedazo de gilipollas. Tu mano no eres tú, es parte de ti. Para ser tú necesitas el resto de tus partes y la cabeza llena de mierda.
> 
> Por criterios de uso, conveniencia, pragmatismo, coste económico, legalidad y derecho histórico. Ahora mismo deberíais estar todos procesados por coartar LA LIBERTAD de los hispanohablantes para usar la lengua oficial en el territorio español. TV3 cerrada, todas las administraciones auditadas y los políticos en la cárcel.



Primero, no hace falta que insultes a nadie. Eso no hace más que desvelar tu incapacidad para ofrecer argumentos mínimamente sólidos.

Yo creía que Catalunya estaba en España. Me debo equivocar. Tengo muy claro que Catalunya no es toda España.

Y ya los motivos que das para que la lengua catalana no sea oficial en Catalunya son de pena. Afortunadamente un porcentaje mínimo de habitantes de Catalunya los apoyaría. Y por suerte tu opinión en la práctica vale cero (llámame pragmático).


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Lo bueno de conversar con las personas es realizar un intercambio de ideas con un mínimo de educación y sin insultos. Lo que pasa es que a veces los que se quedan sin argumentos recurren al insulto quién sabe por qué.
> 
> Por suerte no eres tú quien reparte la capacidad de exigir. Somos ciudadanos y exigimos lo que nos parece más oportuno.
> 
> ...



Anda y vete a cagar.

Claro que no discrimináis a nadie, por eso los padres pueden elegir el español para educar a sus hijos. Tenéis menos vergüenza que una puta arrabalera. Y por eso la TV autonómica respeta a los catalanes que quieren verla en español.

No os preocupéis que se puede hacer todo sin expulsar a nadie. Fuera autonomía, fuera presupuestos, fuera derechos especiales, fuera partidos que persigan la destrucción de España, multas y cárcel para todos aquellos que se pongan chulos. Los que encima quieran más destierro y confiscación de todos sus bienes. Se os acaban las tonterías en un mes.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Y aquí pongo tu respuesta dónde claramente se ve como tergiversas lo que yo he escrito.



Sí no lo has editado con posterioridad efectivamente no dice gobiernos. 

Es un error mío.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Anda y vete a cagar.
> 
> Claro que no discrimináis a nadie, por eso los padres pueden elegir el español para educar a sus hijos. Tenéis menos vergüenza que una puta arrabalera. Y por eso la TV autonómica respeta a los catalanes que quieren verla en español.
> 
> No os preocupéis que se puede hacer todo sin expulsar a nadie. Fuera autonomía, fuera presupuestos, fuera derechos especiales, fuera partidos que persigan la destrucción de España, multas y cárcel para todos aquellos que se pongan chulos. Los que encima quieran más destierro y confiscación de todos sus bienes. Se os acaban las tonterías en un mes.



Yo defeco cuando me apetece no cuando tu me lo digas. 

Cuando yo me vaya a vivir a Málaga ¿me permitirán escoger entre escolarizar a mi hijo en catalán y escolarizarlo en castellano?. Ni tan si quiera podrá tener 2 o 3 horas semanales de lengua catalana.

Los catalanes podemos ver tropecientas teles generalista privadas y públicas en castellano y sólo TV3 en catalán. ¿También tiene que ser TV3 en castellano?. 

¿Qué "derechos especiales" tenemos los catalanes según tú? 

Y si ya quieres que se aprueben toda ese listado de medidas delirantes deberían empezar a modificar la Constitución de arriba a abajo. 

A tu ideología centralista devota del nacionalismo español tu le debes llamar talante democrático supongo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Título preliminar
> 
> Artículo 3
> 
> ...



La Constitución dice que las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales. 

No dice que las demás lenguas serán cooficiales. 

Y no has puesto la definición del diccionario de la RAE de la palabra "cooficial". Que para definir cooficial usa la palabra "oficial".


----------



## Dinero Consciente (23 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Venga que te vas a aprender el artículo 3, pero de memoria.



Ten un poquito más de educación por favor. No es mucho pedir.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Yo defeco cuando me apetece



Por lo que veo te apetece a toda hora, sobre todo hacerlo por la boca


----------



## Calahan (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



No es una muerte anunciada sino un asesinato premeditado.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Es cierto. Una vez en los últimos 40 años.



Oh no, no es la primera vez que lo piden.

Meten la cuchara cuando pueden.

Y del BNG ni hablo. Esos quieren que el gallego sea cooficial en una comunidad en la que no se presentan.


----------



## Alberto352 (23 Ago 2022)

Vivo en Galicia y tengo 21. No veo esa muerte porque aunque hablen Castellano también saben galiego todos los que fueron al colegio y al instituto. Lo que pasa que ahora todo lo que ve la chavalada es en castellano: Netflix, la música o incluso en inglés es, si ven anime es subtitulado al Español... 

Y la Televisión autonómica es un coñazo sino tienes más de 40 años. Y la gente mayor va a ir muriendo. La mafia de Mediaset y Atresmedia en Galicia se irá quedando sin audiencia. Ya están en mínimos históricos y la gente mayor seguirá muriendo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Primero, no hace falta que insultes a nadie. Eso no hace más que desvelar tu incapacidad para ofrecer argumentos mínimamente sólidos.
> 
> Yo creía que Catalunya estaba en España. Me debo equivocar. Tengo muy claro que Catalunya no es toda España.





Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Yo defeco cuando me apetece no cuando tu me lo digas.
> 
> Cuando yo me vaya a vivir a Málaga ¿me permitirán escoger entre escolarizar a mi hijo en catalán y escolarizarlo en castellano?. Ni tan si quiera podrá tener 2 o 3 horas semanales de lengua catalana.
> 
> ...



El catalán no solo no es lengua oficial en Andalucía, sino que debería ser perseguido y denostado como principal herramienta de discriminación de los malagueños en Cataluña. Así que no solo no deberían proporcionarte ese servicio sino además soltarte un par de hostias por listillo y vacilón.

A ver si te enteras de una puta vez *QUE LA ÚNICA LENGUA OFICIAL EN TODA ESPAÑA ES EL ESPAÑOL* so gilipuertas. 

Por lo pronto pasarse las leyes por el forro. Segundo que os permitan discriminar al resto de españoles sin consecuencias y podemos seguir hasta que nos aburramos.

NO existe el nacionalismo español. Te lo dije hace varios mensajes. La respuesta ante la traición no es nacionalismo es sentido común. Además es muy gracioso que invoquéis el "nacionalismo" de una nación que según vosotros existe apenas desde antes de ayer.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (24 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por lo que veo te apetece a toda hora, sobre todo hacerlo por la boca



No se defeca por la boca.

Por lo que veo te faltan bases en biología y de lengua castellana.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (24 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No es una muerte anunciada sino un asesinato premeditado.



Eso es lo que algunos piensan.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (24 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Oh no, no es la primera vez que lo piden.
> 
> Meten la cuchara cuando pueden.
> 
> Y del BNG ni hablo. Esos quieren que el gallego sea cooficial en una comunidad en la que no se presentan.



No hay ni punto de comparación en mi opinión. 
Desde 1993 (o antes) recuerdo artículos en ABC criticando la inmersión lingüística. Y no han parado. El Mundo ni te cuento. A veces políticos del PP, otras del PSOE, luego ya Ciudadanos que nació en parte haciendo bandera de este tema. En el único ámbito en el que el catalán tiene más presencia que el castellano en Catalunya, que es la educación. 

La campaña de determinados sectores. medios y de algunas personas es constante. 

Imagino que el BNG debe pedir la oficialidad del gallego en la parte colindante a Galicia en Castilla y León, lo cuál no tiene nada de extraño, porque hay una zona donde se habla gallego, se presente el BNG o no allí. Lo raro es que el BNG se presentara en León. Pero el BNG no les dice a los castellanoleoneses lo bien o mal que hacen las cosas en su sistema educativo y lo mal que hacen no enseñando gallego en Soria pudiendo hacerlo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (24 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El catalán no solo no es lengua oficial en Andalucía, sino que debería ser perseguido y denostado como principal herramienta de discriminación de los malagueños en Cataluña. Así que no solo no deberían proporcionarte ese servicio sino además soltarte un par de hostias por listillo y vacilón.
> 
> A ver si te enteras de una puta vez *QUE LA ÚNICA LENGUA OFICIAL EN TODA ESPAÑA ES EL ESPAÑOL* so gilipuertas.
> 
> ...



No me insultes. Ya te digo, es propio de personas frustradas y que carecen de recursos para argumentar.

Supuestamente todos los españoles somos iguales ante la ley. Pero claro, unos lo son más que otros por lo que veo. Yo no puedo elegir la lengua para escolarizar a mi hijo si me voy a Andalucía.

En Catalunya no se discrimina a los andaluces ni a los malagueños. Son igual de inteligentes que el resto de humanos y tienen la capacidad demostrada de aprender catalán y lo que quieran aprender. Es más la mayoría de los que llegan se dan cuenta de que lo razonable es entender la lengua catalana o hablarla si viven aquí.

El nacionalismo español existe y está vivito aunque no lo nombre casi nadie. En el Congreso tiene gran implantación, PP, PSOE, Vox, Ciudadanos, parte de Podemos y otros partidos con menor representación. De ahí que algunos crean que es tan importante el castellano, que no es más que una de las más de 5.000 lenguas que hay en el mundo. De ahí que algunos quieran que todos hablemos castellano y solo castellano (sólo hay que leer algunos mensajes aquí mismo). De ahí que sólo el castellano sea de obligado conocimiento para los españoles según la Constitución. De ahí el trato desigual que se da a las distintas lenguas españolas. De ahí que en el Congreso no se pueda usar otra lengua que no sea la castellana. Pero básicamente viene de la idea de que algunos tienen un modelo de españolidad tan restrictivo que no considera igual a sus conciudadanos que no son calcados a los españoles monolingües castellanos. Y podría seguir.

Aplicado al tema lingüístico lo explica en varios vídeos en YouTube el profesor de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Juan Carlos Moreno Cabrera.

Yo el tema de la traición ni lo trato, me parece un tema infantil. Y el tema del nacionalismo español y la nación española (tu dirás cuando empezó a existir la nación española, o ese conjunto de territorios que fueron acumulando determinados reyes en diferentes épocas y al que un día llamaron España. Y que luego alguien empezó a imponerle las mismas leyes y quiso hacer que todos los ciudadanos hablaran igual, porque era la moda del momento).

Tu y muchos no lo nombráis, pero existir existe. En Catalunya, Valencia, Baleares, Galicia y Euskadi sabemos que existe pues notamos a menudo su presencia.

Por cierto. No me has dicho aún cuáles son esos supuestos "derechos especiales" que tenemos lis catalanes. 

Tampoco dices nada respecto de que TV3 sea solo en catalán. Ya te digo, tanto insultar no es más que un indicio de tu falta de argumentos razonables.


----------



## Burrocracia (24 Ago 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Llamarles jergas pero el catalán el vasco y el gallego no se inventaron a principio de siglo si mañana le entra un delirio a la UE que hay que hablar inglés ya veréis que pronto os manifestais.
> 
> A mi me parece bien que se conserven culturas autóctonas ya sean las chirigotas de Cádiz o el uso del gallego



Por fin !! Uno que se entera !! El resto de la masa a seguir chupando pollas inglesas


----------



## Gubelkian (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> No hay ni punto de comparación en mi opinión.
> Desde 1993 (o antes) recuerdo artículos en ABC criticando la inmersión lingüística. Y no han parado. El Mundo ni te cuento. A veces políticos del PP, otras del PSOE, luego ya Ciudadanos que nació en parte haciendo bandera de este tema. En el único ámbito en el que el catalán tiene más presencia que el castellano en Catalunya, que es la educación.
> 
> La campaña de determinados sectores. medios y de algunas personas es constante.
> ...



Sólo faltaba que no se pudiera hacer crítica ñ. Esto es un país libre.

Ciudadanos fue creado en Cataluña por catalanes. Y es muy normal que criticase cosas de Cataluña. Dado que era su ámbito de actuación. Es decir, que los catalanes tienen derecho a cambiar el sistema de inmersión y a votar para cambiarlo.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> ¿Tienes por ahí la definición de la palabra cooficial?



Su, aquí la tengo:
Artículo 3.... recuérdalo.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Sí no lo has editado con posterioridad efectivamente no dice gobiernos.
> 
> Es un error mío.



Aleluya. Por lo menos veo que reconoces tus errores.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> La Constitución dice que las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales.
> 
> No dice que las demás lenguas serán cooficiales.
> 
> Y no has puesto la definición del diccionario de la RAE de la palabra "cooficial". Que para definir cooficial usa la palabra "oficial".



En sus comunidades autónomas. Debes repasar de nuevo el artículo 3.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Ten un poquito más de educación por favor. No es mucho pedir.



No creo que sea irrespetuoso ya que veo que no te queda claro ese artículo.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Yo defeco cuando me apetece no cuando tu me lo digas.
> 
> Cuando yo me vaya a vivir a Málaga ¿me permitirán escoger entre escolarizar a mi hijo en catalán y escolarizarlo en castellano?. Ni tan si quiera podrá tener 2 o 3 horas semanales de lengua catalana.
> 
> ...



Se propuso que en Madrid se pudiera escolarizar en catalán, ya que había un número significativo de oriundos de allá. La entonces Ciu se negó , eso daría pie a que los hispanohablantes tuvieran el despropósito de pedir lo mismo en Barcelona.

Tranquilo , os quedan pocos años y desapareceréis , como tantos otros dolores de cabeza que la demografía borra.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Eso es lo que algunos piensan.



Lo que algunos piensan es en destruir culturas para imponer la suya. 
Sin control político castellano el gallego estaría de puta madre. 
Pero ellos eligieron estar con Castilla.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Cuando yo me vaya a vivir a Málaga ¿me permitirán escoger entre escolarizar a mi hijo en catalán y escolarizarlo en castellano?. Ni tan si quiera podrá tener 2 o 3 horas semanales de lengua catalana.



Málaga no te va a proporcionar un servicio en una lengua que es INEXISTENTE en Málaga.
Y que además ni interesa ni deja de interesar a los gandaluces. Ni piensan en eso, tienen otras preocupaciones. Las propias de su entorno.
Pero esa, afortunadamente, no. Peculiaridades de una taifa deslenguada.

En todo caso te darían un servicio en alguna lengua que no fuera la autóctona de Málaga pero siempre que fuera una lengua útil (hay colegios en inglés, alemán, francés... -bueno lo del francés útil sea dicho con pinzas) y con demanda entre los boquerones (palabra en argot que designa a los malacitanos)


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Sólo faltaba que no se pudiera hacer crítica ñ. Esto es un país libre.
> 
> Ciudadanos fue creado en Cataluña por catalanes. Y es muy normal que criticase cosas de Cataluña. Dado que era su ámbito de actuación. Es decir, que los catalanes tienen derecho a cambiar el sistema de inmersión y a votar para cambiarlo.



Está claro para mí que se puede hacer críticas. 

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con que sean los catalanes quienes decidan cómo debe ser su sistema educativo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Lo que algunos piensan es en destruir culturas para imponer la suya.
> Sin control político castellano el gallego estaría de puta madre.
> Pero ellos eligieron estar con Castilla.



¿Quiénes eligieron estar con Castilla? ¿Los gallegos eligieron eso?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Aleluya. Por lo menos veo que reconoces tus errores.



Yo no soy perfecto. Reconozco mis errores.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Málaga no te va a proporcionar un servicio en una lengua que es INEXISTENTE en Málaga.
> Y que además ni interesa ni deja de interesar a los gandaluces. Ni piensan en eso, tienen otras preocupaciones. Las propias de su entorno.
> Pero esa, afortunadamente, no. Peculiaridades de una taifa deslenguada.
> 
> En todo caso te darían un servicio en alguna lengua que no fuera la autóctona de Málaga pero siempre que fuera una lengua útil (hay colegios en inglés, alemán, francés... -bueno lo del francés útil sea dicho con pinzas) y con demanda entre los boquerones (palabra en argot que designa a los malacitanos)



No entiendo qué quieres decir con la palabra "gandaluces". 

Tampoco entiendo qué quiere decir "lengua útil".


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Se propuso que en Madrid se pudiera escolarizar en catalán, ya que había un número significativo de oriundos de allá. La entonces Ciu se negó , eso daría pie a que los hispanohablantes tuvieran el despropósito de pedir lo mismo en Barcelona.
> 
> Tranquilo , os quedan pocos años y desapareceréis , como tantos otros dolores de cabeza que la demografía borra.



CiU no era necesario para nada. De hecho CiU nunca se presentó a unas elecciones de la Comunidad de Madrid, como es lógico. Lo podría haber decidido el PP de Madrid, con mayoría absoluta en ese territorio. 

Esa fue una pirueta de Esperanza Aguirre. Sugirió ofrecer clases en catalán a cátalanes en Madrid y luego se echó atrás. Publicidad gratis para ella.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Su, aquí la tengo:
> Artículo 3.... recuérdalo.



La definicion del diccionario de la RAE de la palabra "cooficial". Podrías ponerla aquí.

Mejor ya la pongo yo.
"Cooficial" (según la RAE): Dicho especialmente de una lengua: Que es oficial junto con otra u otras leguas.

Es decir, una lengua cooficial se caracteriza por dos aspectos. Que es oficial y que lo es junto a otra lengua o lenguas.

Luego, decir que en España la lengua gallega es oficial, es una afirmación cierta.

Decir que la lengua gallega es una lengua oficial (en algún lugar del mundo) es decir algo que es cierto.

Decir que la lengua castellana es oficial en Galicia también es algo que es cierto.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (25 Ago 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> En sus comunidades autónomas. Debes repasar de nuevo el artículo 3.



Efectivamente. Oficiales en sus comunidades autónomas. Eso dice la Constitución. 

¿Hay algún estado del mundo en que sea oficial la lengua gallega?


----------



## Marvelita (25 Ago 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Yo este verano estuve en las rias altas y lugo y la gente joven lo hablaba bastante...

y me consta que en los pueblos y aldeas tambien...


aqui en mi barrio hay unos gallegos que cuando las cosas se ponen tontas, en plan ahblar de politia o futbol, usan el gallego


y, por cierto, me encanta como suena...


----------



## Formato JPG (4 Oct 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pues si, para que negarlo. El doblaje gallego tiene su magia y su retranca. El "esnaquizote miñoca" de Vegeta es emblematico.





Por lo general la escena pierde calidad, pero el momentazo lo compensa.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Al progre que ha escrito esa crónica victimista no le gusta la convivencia ni que se entienda la gente de un mismo país. El sistema ha hecho de la lengua otro hecho "diferencial", un instrumento revolucionario con la finalidad de enfrentarnos cada día más. Ese progre es el mismo que después se deleita complacido con la llegada de millones de negros, marrones, etc y de culturas alógenas que tienen nuestro país completamente colonizado. El "galleguismo" es el peor enemigo de Galicia.



Te ha faltado decir que el supremacismo españordo culturicida es su mejor amigo.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *Sin acritussss...*
> 
> Ese es un mensaje tan falso como currado.
> 
> ...



Feijoo creó la Academia Gallega de la Lengua, ja,ja,ja,ja

Real Academia gallega

Fundada el 30-IX-1906.

No sé que es lo peor, si vuestra ignorancia o vuestro odio, aunque no se entienden la una sin el otro.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Es que ES mejor que otras. Si me apuras, que TODAS las otras.
> 
> ¿El gallego tiene un siglo de oro?¿hay un Quijote, una Celestina, un Lazarillo de Tormes, un Cantar del Cid...en inglés, francés o alemán?¿Cuáles son las obras cumbre en estos idiomas?¿me vas a comparar los teatrillos de mierda de autoayuda de Shakespeare o Brecht con Calderón de la Barca o Lope de Vega?
> 
> Los personajes sin cultura sois los que no conocéis ni la de los demás, ni la vuestra propia, paletos.



Un idioma puede tener todo eso y ser hablado por analfabestias despreciadores como tú, que pasas al ignore ipso facto, ÑORDA grandísima.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir que el supremacismo españordo culturicida es su mejor amigo.



No existe el supremacismo españordo culturicida.


----------



## nate (6 Dic 2022)

Son lenguas zombis. Muertas pero aún andan un poco y algunos con retraso creen que están vivas.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No existe el supremacismo españordo culturicida.



Existe.
Y nos cuesta muy caro, incluso desde el plano económico, ahí están los dineros que maneja el Instituto Cervantes pagado por todos pero que solamente difunde el castellano, aunque disimula con una atención folclórica a las otras lenguas españolas.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Son lenguas zombis. Muertas pero aún andan un poco y algunos con retraso creen que están vivas.



A ti se te aplica muy bien la frase bíblica: "dejad que los muertos entierren a sus muertos".


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Existe.
> Y nos cuesta muy caro, incluso desde el plano económico, ahí están los dineros que maneja el Instituto Cervantes pagado por todos pero que solamente difunde el castellano, aunque disimula con una atención folclórica a las otras lenguas españolas.



Si todos somos españoles es lógico que se promueva y difunda el español, completamente perseguido instucionalmente en algunos sitios. Es la lengua que afortunadamente conocen todos los ciudadanos de este país para poder comunicarse y entenderse, pues esa la función del lenguaje. Pero algo tan sencillo parece que no lo entienden algunos.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Supremacismo lingüístico castellano


----------



## Telemaco55 (6 Dic 2022)

Existirá,mientras sea una actividad económica lucrativa.

Pero sobretodo vale,para convocar ciertas oposiciones con gallego de x grado y de poder tener decenas de miles de opositores de toda España , quedarse en unos miles o cientos.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si todos somos españoles es lógico que se promueva y difunda el español, completamente perseguido insitucionalmente en algunos sitios. Es la lengua que afortunadamente conocen todos los ciudadanos de este país para poder comunicarse y entenderse, pues esa la función del lenguaje. Pero algo tan sencillo parece que no lo entienden algunos.



No es español, es CASTELLANO.
No está perseguido en ningún lugar del estado.
Si la función del lenguaje es esa que dices, aprendamos inglés ya a nuestros hijos, que es lo que les abrirá puertas y les permitirá ganar $$$$$$$.
Aprendamos de lo que hizo EE. UU en Filipinas con el castellano, espero que te parezca bien.
Parece que entonces hay que imponer el castellano, decidiendo que mis impuestos solamente sirvan para esa lengua y no para las otras.
El tufo materialista y practicista que se desprende de tus reflexiones sobre los idiomas es como el de una miasma en aguas cenagosas.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Telemaco55 dijo:


> Existirá,mientras sea una actividad económica lucrativa.
> 
> Pero sobretodo vale,para convocar ciertas oposiciones con gallego de x grado y de poder tener decenas de miles de opositores de toda España , quedarse en unos miles o cientos.




Pueden obtener el CELGA sin demasiados problemas, yo he conocido a varios que lo tienen y que no saben, no quieren o no les interesa hablar gallego. Pero el titulito si lo han conseguido.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

El supremacismo lingüístico, la Constitución española y el Estatut d’autonomia de Catalunya – Juan Carlos Moreno Cabrera


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Errores y horrores del supremacismo lingüístico castellano


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Dic 2022)

*O ERRADICAMOS YA YA YA TODOS LOS PUTOS DIALECTOS DE MIERDA, O LA JUDIADA LOS USARA PARA REVENTAR EL PAIS EN MIL PEDAZOS*

*OS LLEVO AVISANDO 10 AÑOS Y OS SIGO AVISANDO. LUEGO NO QUIERO LAGRIMAS*


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Cinco libros sobre el supremacismo lingüístico castellano en Navarra


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

El supremacismo lingüístico castellano y sus teorias obscenas

"Lo que me ha hecho criticar la ideología del españolismo lingüístico no es otra cosa que la ciencia lingüística, que nos ayuda a poner al descubierto las falacias de cualquier otro tipo de nacionalismo lingüístico supremacista. Esto es tanto más importante cuanto que muchos filólogos y lingüistas desarrollan, apoyan y difunden el discurso sobre el español imbuidos de esta ideología y son precisamente sus colegas en esas disciplinas quienes están en condiciones de poner de manifiesto los usos espurios o manipulados de los conceptos e instrumentos de la lingüística que se utilizan para dar apariencia científica a lo que no es más que un discurso ideológico. Por tanto, para quienes nos dedicamos a la lingüística es urgente realizar esta labor."

"
*¿En qué consiste el españolismo lingüístico?*

Tiene unas raíces muy antiguas que se pueden retrotraer al prólogo de la _Gramática castellana_ de Nebrija, a finales del siglo XV, y ha sido desarrollada a lo largo de los siglos por diversos escritores, filólogos, pensadores y políticos y por instituciones culturales. En la actualidad está representada por el discurso oficial de la Real Academia Española y del Instituto Cervantes y ha sido adaptada a los tiempos nuevos mediante la idea de que el español es una lengua panhispánica universal que tiene un valor mucho mayor en todos los ámbitos que las lenguas con las que convive. El españolismo lingüístico considera que todo lo que no sea invertir en potenciar e incrementar la hegemonía del español en todos los campos supone una contribución al retraso social, a la devaluación cultural, a la conflictividad política y al deterioro económico. Por ello, para esta ideología, la inversión y la aplicación de esfuerzos de promoción de lenguas distintas del castellano, como el euskera, pone en peligro la cohesión y el desarrollo sociales e introduce motivos para la politización y la conflictividad. Cuando estos esfuerzos por promover lenguas distintas del castellano tienen el más mínimo éxito, el españolismo empieza a hablar de imposición y de retroceso social, dado que mantiene que solo el pleno dominio o hegemonía del castellano puede asegurar la cohesión y el progreso social.

*¿Qué aspectos has querido destacar en este ensayo?*

En el libro estudio sobre todo aquellas manipulaciones que se fundamentan en prejuicios falsos sobre las lenguas, ampliamente asumidos por la gente corriente. El españolismo lingüístico aprovecha la fuerza y la intensidad de esos prejuicios para mantener y afianzar la credibilidad de sus ideas fundamentales. Entre ellas están las siguientes:


El español es la única lengua en la que todos los españoles pueden entenderse.
Es una lengua más fácil que el gallego, catalán o euskera.
Los primeros testimonios en lengua romance que se conservan están en castellano
El español es una lengua mucho más útil que catalán, gallego, euskera, asturiano o aragonés.
El español dejó hace mucho de estar fragmentado en dialectos para convertirse en una lengua más homogénea que el catalán o el euskera.
El español tiene un status comunicativo y cultural superior al de las demás lenguas del Estado español.
El español es una lengua democrática, no politizada, que hace libres e iguales a todos los ciudadanos; la única que garantiza la intercomprensión total.
El castellano fue expandiéndose y arrinconando a las demás lenguas peninsulares por sus méritos lingüísticos y culturales, reconocidos por la mayoría de los hablantes de las lenguas vecinas, lo que llevó a su adopción entusiasta.
El español es un activo económico que es necesario potenciar para asegurar el desarrollo económico y la salida de la crisis, cosa que no se podrá lograr si se apoyan o promueven otras lenguas.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> No es español, es CASTELLANO.
> No está perseguido en ningún lugar del estado.
> Si la función del lenguaje es esa que dices, aprendamos inglés ya a nuestros hijos, que es lo que les abrirá puertas y les permitirá ganar $$$$$$$.
> Aprendamos de lo que hizo EE. UU en Filipinas con el castellano, espero que te parezca bien.
> ...



Es español:

español, la

Del occit. _espaignol,_ y este del lat. mediev. _Hispaniolus_ 'de Hispania', España.

1. adj. Natural de España, país de Europa. U. t. c. s.

2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a España o a los españoles.

3. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al español (‖ lengua). Léxico español.

*4. m. Lengua romance que se habla en España, gran parte de América, Filipinas, Guinea Ecuatorial y otros lugares del mundo.*

En Galicia me obligaron a estudiar asignaturas de estudios superiores en gallego a pesar de que no es mi lengua materna y venía de fuera, la admón. pública siempre se dirigió a mí en gallego y nunca me hablaron ni proporcionaron formularios en español, ¿qué entiendes tú por estar perseguido entonces?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Es español:
> 
> español, la
> 
> ...









¿Cúánto tiempo has vivido en Galicia, siendo perseguido por las autoridades españolas allí delegadas?


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282753
> 
> 
> ¿Cúánto tiempo has vivido en Galicia, siendo perseguido por las autoridades españolas allí delegadas?



Precisamente la definición de "español" que te he puesto es de la Real Academia.

El español es lengua oficial en Galicia, ¿se te olvida que los ciudadanos tenemos derecho a que la admón. pública se dirija a nosotros en ella?


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> No es español, es CASTELLANO.
> No está perseguido en ningún lugar del estado.
> Si la función del lenguaje es esa que dices, aprendamos inglés ya a nuestros hijos, que es lo que les abrirá puertas y les permitirá ganar $$$$$$$.
> Aprendamos de lo que hizo EE. UU en Filipinas con el castellano, espero que te parezca bien.
> ...



El castellano y el español son lo mismo. Tanto monta, monta tanto. Es una lengua romance procedente del latín hablado, perteneciente a la familia de las lenguas indoeuropeas. Algo que a mi me parece fenomenal.

El español está completamente perseguido y hostigado en varias comunidades. Lo sabe perfectamente. Es la función de los mal llamados "nacionalismos", pues no son mas que secesionismos masónicos y globalistas, crear conflictos sociales artificiales. Su actuación legal está amparada por la masónica constitución y el "consenso" político.

El inglés ya se enseña en las aulas desde hace décadas. Si lo que pretende es sustituir el español por el inglés como lengua común en nuestro país me parece que no sabe en que realidad vive. Eso es completamente absurdo y no nos hace ninguna falta.

Las otras "lenguas" locales ya están perfectamente untadas de dólares. Es solo un chiringuito montado para satisfacer las manías y caprichos ideológicos de ciertos personajes con muy malas intenciones. La RAG por ejemplo viene recibiendo anualmente hasta medio millón de euros de la Xunta.

Mis reflexiones son completamente lógicas, realistas y pragmáticas.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La RAG por ejemplo viene recibiendo anualmente hasta medio millón de euros de la Xunta.



Que una institución que ha oficializado la escritura de la lengua de Galiza con un sistema ortográfico, morfológico, sintáctico y de acentuación castellanos reciba subvenciones del estado español en Galiza es algo de lo más lógico, es el premio que se les da a los lacayos y esbirros por lamer el trasero de sus amos.

Hemos pasado de la prohibición más o menos dura desde el siglo XVIII a la violación pura y dura de la lengua, violación generosamente subvencionada en chiringuitos varios de perfecta obediencia política y lingüística castellana.

El gallego no es gallego-castellano como el de la Xunta espanyolista, es gallego-português y pertence a ese mundo lingüístico con sus nada despreciables 270 millones de hablantes en el mundo. Solamente el genocidio cultural, impulsado por el poder estatal espanyol, ha hecho posible que se menosprecie esa evidencia.

Lo que es de risa son los comentarios de los espanyolistas furiosos contra las autoridades espanyolistas que imponen el deturpado gallego-castellano con acento de Ávila. ¡Sois la caraba!


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

https://img.txalaparta.eus/Archivos...co-y-el-euskera-en-navarra-moreno-cabrera.pdf


----------



## Kurten (6 Dic 2022)

xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Precisamente la definición de "español" que te he puesto es de la Real Academia.
> 
> El español es lengua oficial en Galicia, ¿se te olvida que los ciudadanos tenemos derecho a que la admón. pública se dirija a nosotros en ella?



Es a ustedes a los que se les olvida lo contrario. Que también existe el derecho a que toda la administración pública, incluida la del estado -civil o militar-, se dirija a nosotros en las otras lenguas españolas.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Es a ustedes a los que se les olvida lo contrario. Que también existe el derecho a que toda la administración pública, incluida la del estado -civil o militar-, se dirija a nosotros en las otras lenguas españolas.



En Galicia es así, de hecho sólo se dirige a los ciudadanos en gallego que es lo que estoy diciendo, que no lo hace en español, y lo sabes de más, pero tienes que ir de víctima que es a lo que te enseñaron cuando precisamente sois los verdugos.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> En Galicia es así, de hecho sólo se dirige a los ciudadanos en gallego que es lo que estoy diciendo, que no lo hace en español, y lo sabes de más, pero tienes que ir de víctima que es a lo que te enseñaron cuando precisamente sois los verdugos.



¿De quién soy yo verdugo, chirrichote? Además, habla de Galiza y del PP, la comunidad y el partido más hostiles por excelencia a todo lo que no coincida con su "gran España". Un lugar en el que por obra y gracia de Feijoo y del PP el gallego está vestido ortográficamente de castellano y relegado al ático en donde no moleste demasiado. Es una vergüenza tener que leer barbaridades como las de los supremacistas espanyordos, la verdad.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Que una institución que ha oficializado la escritura de la lengua de Galiza con un sistema ortográfico, morfológico, sintáctico y de acentuación castellanos reciba subvenciones del estado español en Galiza es algo de lo más lógico, es el premio que se les da a los lacayos y esbirros por lamer el trasero de sus amos.



Claro, ese es el "problema" para usted. Quizás le huviese gustado más asimilar y homologar el gallego con el bantú o el zulú. Eso tranquilizaría mucho más su atormentada conciencia. Cualquier cosa menos el castellano.

El problema es que su criterio no lo comparten los separaristas que alegremente dirigen esa centenaria institución. Uno de tantos chiringuitos "galleguistas" que han surgido como setas estos últimos 50 años.

Lo de la Xunta "españolista" ya es de chiste. Esa perniciosa institución, en manos de masones, no ha hecho otra cosa que ir paulatina y gradualmente desespañolizando esa región por tierra mar y aire. La gente como ustec solo es la expresión más acabada de esa lamentable realidad.

Reconózcalo. Es un separatista y punto. Un rencoroso histórico. La "lengua" es simplemente el instrumento revolucionario con el que justificar sus manías. Ya tenemos un "conflicto" montado en un mismo país fomentado desde las alturas por ciertas élites que pescan siempre en río revuelto.

Un ejemplo es lo que está sucediendo en Asturias, y que ya desgrané más detalladamente en otro hilo.









La estupidez del "bable" y la "batasunización" de Asturias.


Un mensaje publicado en Twitter el 30 de septiembre de este año por la gerente de la Sociedad Mixta de Turismo del Ayuntamiento de Ferrol, María Luisa López, en el que afirmaba que el asturiano es un idioma que «solo se escucha en aldeas» y que habla «gente mayor sin estudios» ha provocado una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿De quién soy yo verdugo, chirrichote? Además, habla de Galiza y del PP, la comunidad y el partido más hostiles por excelencia a todo lo que no coincida con su "gran España". Un lugar en el que por obra y gracia de Feijoo y del PP el gallego está vestido ortográficamente de castellano y relegado al ático en donde no moleste demasiado. Es una vergüenza tener que leer barbaridades como las de los supremacistas espanyordos, la verdad.



¿Galiza? ¿espanyordos? Ajam, vale, un trastornado del BNG, pensaba que hablaba con una persona normal.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Claro, ese es el "problema" para usted. Quizás le huviese gustado más asimilar y homologar el gallego con el bantú o el zulú. Eso tranquilizaría mucho más su atormentada conciencia. Cualquier cosa menos el castellano.
> 
> El problema es que su criterio no lo comparten los separaristas que alegremente dirigen esa centenaria institución. Uno de tantos chiringuitos "galleguistas" que han surgido como setas estos últimos 50 años.
> 
> ...



Usted no tiene ni idea de quien soy yo, ni de como pienso, ni de como siento. Pero como buen supremacista espanyordo, impositivo hasta la médula, también se cree con el derecho a imponerme su visión de mi persona.

Su absoluta falta de cultura, de conocimientos de la historia del gallego y de un mínimo respeto a las otras lenguas y culturas españolas le llevan a soltar exabruptos como el del bantú.

La institución es centenaria pero ha surgido en los últimos 50 años. ¿Se ha equivocado al contar?

Naturalmente, también odia el astur-leonés, no podía fallar en esta ecuación.

Y no se ponga nervioso y escriba "huviese" con V, como un vulgar producto de la ESO. En castellano es con B.

El resto de lo que dice es diarrea dialéctica, arena a los ojos para desprestigiar al contrario sin dar argumentos.

Y pertenezco a ese grupo de personas que seguramente conoce y escribe mejor el castellano que aquellos de su grupo, unineuronal y monolingüe. ¿Me he equivocado? No en vano, en las ABAU y semejantes, y en la materia de lengua castellana, las notas del alumnado son superiores en Catalunya o Galiza a las de Segovia o Palencia.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿Galiza? ¿espanyordos? Ajam, vale, un trastornado del BNG, pensaba que hablaba con una persona normal.



¿Yo del BNG? ¿De ese grupo comunista que utiliza la estrella roja para mancillar la bandera de Galiza? Su ignorancia no tiene remedio.


----------



## dragon33 (6 Dic 2022)

La única utilidad de la lengua es la comunicación, todo lo demás es paja.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

A los odiadores de las lenguas espanyolas no castellanas, les dedico estos versículos del Libro de la Sabiduría:

Catalá: SAVIESA 1,4-5

*La Saviesa no té accés en una ànima malvada, no habita en un cos esclau del pecat. En efecte, el Sant Esperit que instrueix l’home fuig de l’engany, s’aparta dels pensaments insensats, no vol tractes amb l’error. **

Galego: SABEDORIA 1,4-5

*"A sabedoria nom entrará na alma perversa, nem habitará no corpo sujeito ao pecado; 5o Espírito Santo educador das almas fugirá da perfídia, se afastará dos pensamentos insensatos, e a iniqüidade que sobrevém o repelirá."*

CASTELLANO (consultar en base a las referencias indicadas, aunque siendo el castellano el idioma en el que Dios creó el mundo ya deberían saber de memoria el fragmento)

EUSKERA: a*kinduria ez da sartzen asmo txarreko bihotzean, ezta bizi ere bekatuaren menpe dagoenaren gorputzean. Espiritu santu hezitzaileak ihes egiten dio engainuari, urrundu egiten da gogoeta zentzugabeen aurrean; bidegabekeria agertzean, salatu egiten dute.*

Sé que también hay versión en el-por algunos-odiado asturiano. Pueden ir leyéndola, ojalá algún día alguien, sin odio en el corazón, se ofrezca a transcribirnos en asturiano los dos versículos indicados.

Biblia en asturiano


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> La única utilidad de la lengua es la comunicación, todo lo demás es paja.



Imite pues a Estefanía Cabarcos y evite el idioma de la meseta:

Estefanía Cabarcos: le habla a su hijo en inglés

Además, no me negará que con esas notazas debe de ser todo un coco la señora.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Padres que ya educan en inglés a sus hijos: es el futuro.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Usted no tiene ni idea de quien soy yo, ni de como pienso, ni de como siento. Pero como buen supremacista espanyordo, impositivo hasta la médula, también se cree con el derecho a imponerme su visión de mi persona.



Lo lleva plasmando en sus mensajes continuamente. No nos desvela nada nuevo. Estoy cansando de escuchar su misma narrativa y argumentación en boca de cualquier independentista al uso.

No soy un "supremacista espanordo" (su léxico despectivo ya le delata nuevamente), soy simplemente español, igual que usted. El término "supremacista" parece que se ha puesto de moda en la dialéctica de la politiquería barata actual como acusación peyorativa de la que usted parece que tampoco es incapaz de evadirse. Parte de una interpretación victimista de la historia. Estoy convencido que al "supremacismo" jallejo no le haría tantos ascos.



DCLXVI dijo:


> Su absoluta falta de cultura, de conocimientos de la historia del gallego y de un mínimo respeto a las otras lenguas y culturas españolas le llevan a soltar exabruptos como el del bantú.



Dígame cuando he faltado yo al respeto a las otras "lenguas" y "culturas". La historia del gallego está inexorablemenre unida a la del castelllano. Y los gallegos a España. La historia se ha desarrollado de esta determinada manera, pero solo a una minoría de rencorosos puede disgustarle. Un tío de Murcia entiende y comprende antes a un gallego que a un portugués. Que le vamos a hacer. A mi me pasa lo mismo. El bantú no es un exabrupto, es la realidad "multicultural" que se está plasmando en su comunidad. Esa por lo visto no le debe de molestar demasiado.



DCLXVI dijo:


> La institución es centenaria pero ha surgido en los últimos 50 años. ¿Se ha equivocado al contar?



Repase mi párrafo pues no lo ha entendido. La RAG es una institución centenaria. Con la llegada de la democracia (que ustedes tanto se afanan en glorificar) han surgido otros muchos organismos similares.



DCLXVI dijo:


> Naturalmente, también odia el astur-leonés, no podía fallar en esta ecuación.



No, no lo odio. Es que simplemente no le importa a nadie, ni se utiliza en ningún sitio. La gente como usted tiene muy malas intenciones cuando resucita y enarbola estos asuntos. Léase mi hilo sobre el "bable", anda y no prejuzgue. Aquí no hay más odiador que usted.



DCLXVI dijo:


> Y no se ponga nervioso y escriba "huviese" con V, como un vulgar producto de la ESO. En castellano es con B.



Ahí tiene razón. Son las consecuencias de la "inmersión" lingüística. Ya ve.



DCLXVI dijo:


> El resto de lo que dice es diarrea dialéctica, arena a los ojos para desprestigiar al contrario sin dar argumentos



Todo lo que le he estado dando son precisamente argumentos lógicos. Usted vive inmerso en un conflicto artificial que solo existe en su cerebro. Es casi hasta infantil.



DCLXVI dijo:


> Y pertenezco a ese grupo de personas que seguramente conoce y escribe mejor el castellano que aquellos de su grupo, unineuronal y monolingüe. ¿Me he equivocado? No en vano, en las ABAU y semejantes, y en la materia de lengua castellana, las notas del alumnado son superiores en Catalunya o Galiza a las de Segovia o Palencia.



Su primer comentario no lo pongo en duda, pero lo segudo, me parece que no conoce las consecuencias catastróficas de la "cooficialidad" en comunidades como Valencia y Cataluña. Se ha creado una genereción que no sabe básicamente escribir.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo lleva plasmando en sus mensajes continuamente. No nos desvela nada nuevo. Estoy cansando de escuchar su misma narrativa y argumentación en boca de cualquier independentista al uso.
> 
> No soy un "supremacista espanordo" (su léxico despectivo ya le delata nuevamente), soy simplemente español, igual que usted. El término "supremacista" parece que se ha puesto de moda en la dialéctica de la politiquería barata actual como axusación peyorativa de la que usted parece que tampoco es incapaz de evadirse. Parte de una interpretación victimista de la historia. Estoy convencido que al "supremacismo" jallejo no le haría tantos ascos.
> 
> ...




Ciertamente, es fácil caer en lo de decir "espanyordo" cuando los españolistas, a través de sus medios de intoxicación de masas, nos insultan todos los días: nazis, etarras, totalitarios, racistas, paletos y demás basura dialéctica que podrá encontrar en estos mismos hilos. En eso le doy la razón, _*mea culpa*_ por ser vehemente y responder con palabras de odio o desprecio al desprecio y al odio, a veces no se puede evitar. Trataré de que no se repita en el futuro. Un futuro cada vez más corto, pues para mi tranquilidad he decidido que mi presencia aquí no irá más allá del próximo mes.Le pido disculpas por mi desafortunado léxico.

De lo demás, le respondo con un refrán: "Lo que Juan dice de Pedro, nos dice como es Juan, no como es Pedro". Lo que usted opina del asturiano, su valoración negativa de la cooficialidad (ciertamente muy negativa para los idiomas españoles minorizados)...todo ello dice mucho de usted, más de lo que yo pudiera decir.


----------



## Celedonio (6 Dic 2022)

A cona, Josito.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Usted vive inmerso en un conflicto artificial que solo existe en su cerebro.



No sé cual es su nombre, supongamos que es Pedro. ¿Usted ha tenido que luchar más de un año con la administración del estado para que finalmente su nombre sea Pedro a todos los efectos oficiales? Ese es el tiempo que yo he tardado en conseguir que a efectos oficiales mi nombre conste en otra lengua española, la que es habitual en mi vida diaria.

Después me dice que no hay conflicto, ninguno buen hombre, no hay ningún conflicto.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> me parece que no conoce las consecuencias catastróficas de la "cooficialidad" en comunidades como Valencia y Cataluña. Se ha creado una genereción que no sabe básicamente escribir.



Y eso es por culpa de la cooficialidad, faltaría más.
Que en Sevilla o Segovia también exista esa misma "generación que no sabe básicamente escribir", ¿de quién es culpa? ¿también del catalán? señor, señor...


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ciertamente, es fácil caer en lo de decir "espanyordo" cuando los españolistas, a través de sus medios de intoxicación de masas, nos insultan todos los días: nazis, etarras, totalitarios, racistas, paletos y demás basura dialéctica que podrá encontrar en estos mismos hilos. En eso le doy la razón, _*mea culpa*_ por ser vehemente y responder con palabras de odio o desprecio al desprecio y al odio, a veces no se puede evitar. Trataré de que no se repita en el futuro. Un futuro cada vez más corto, pues para mi tranquilidad he decidido que mi presencia aquí no irá más allá del próximo mes.Le pido disculpas por mi desafortunado léxico.
> 
> De lo demás, le respondo con un refrán: "Lo que Juan dice de Pedro, nos dice como es Juan, no como es Pedro". Lo que usted opina del asturiano, su valoración negativa de la cooficialidad (ciertamente muy negativa para los idiomas españoles minorizados)...todo ello dice mucho de usted, más de lo que yo pudiera decir.



Ya me conozco su receta. Las calles de este país llevan incenciadas desde hace casi medio siglo gracias a los generadores de no-odio como usted. Agitadores del victimismo y el rencor. Jamás ha estado la población española más enfrentada, crispada y violentada como en la actualidad. Y los mass media poniendo diligente y puntualmente ritmo de lambada a esta triste realidad. Cuando en su comunidad los herederos de Murgia, Pondal y Castelao le partan la cara a cualquier chaval por lucir una simple e inocente bandera de España, dígale que eso no es "odio". Y como todo va en el mismo "pack", tras su "independencia" (algo grotesco en un mundo globalizado), vendrá la ideología de género, las leyes contra el "odio", la promoción de la homosexualidad, la inmigración masiva, la inclusión, la vacunación "cobi", etc.

PD. Como insiste en lo del astur-leones, le aseguro que por allí se echaran unas risas con sus reclamaciones lingüísticas. En otros tiempos lejanos, quizás... Ahora no toca. Otra comunidad lamentablemente en vías de ser minada y fraccionada. Gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El gallego, como el catalán... pues otra jerga más, otro "modo" de hablar español. Un acento propio, una entonación propia, algunos vocablos propios... pero nada más. Cómo pasa en otras muchas regiones de España y del mundo.



No podrías escribir más mentiras en menos espacio.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ya me conozco su receta. Las calles de este país llevan incenciadas desde hace casi medio siglo gracias a los generadores de no-odio como usted. Agitadores del victimismo y el rencor. Jamás ha estado la población española más enfrentada, crispada y violentada como en la actualidad. Y los mass media poniendo diligente y puntualmente ritmo de lambada a esta triste realidad. Cuando en su comunidad los herederos de Murgia, Pondal y Castelao le partan la cara a cualquier chaval por lucir una simple e inocente bandera de España, dígale que eso no es "odio". Y como todo va en el mismo "pack", tras su "independencia" (algo grotesco en un mundo globalizado), vendrá la ideología de género, las leyes contra el "odio", la promoción de la homosexualidad, la inmigración masiva, la inclusión, la vacunación "cobi", etc.
> 
> PD. Como insiste en lo del astur-leones, le aseguro que por allí se echaran unas risas con sus reclamaciones lingüísticas. En otros tiempos lejanos, quizás... Ahora no toca. Otra comunidad lamentablemente en vías de ser minada y fraccionada. Gracias.



Los herederos de Murguía, Pondal y Castelao fueron casi todos asesinados en 1936 por los franquistas, para ser sustituidos posteriormente por el nacionalismo marxista del BNG. Otra maravillosa "herencia" que le debemos al franquismo: asesinar personas con un pensamiento vinculado a la Tradición y al amor por la tierra, conservadores, cristianos y antimaterialistas para que ese espacio lo ocupase el materialismo comunista.

Yo tendría más miedo de los del tiro en la nuca y las cunetas, imperialistas y supremacistas españoles todos ellos.

Como usted sigue agitando con su supremacismo y sus mentiras este hilo, mezclando churras con merinas y atribuyendo maliciosamente delitos o violencias futuras a quien nunca las ha provocado, le comunico que le BLOQUEO, para no saber nada más de usted y de su grotesca hoguera de odios. Hasta siempre.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No podrías escribir más mentiras en menos espacio.



Son mentirosos y carecen de aquello que hace 40 años algunos entendíamos como cultura. Es tan lamentable leerlos que lo mejor es bloquearlos. Higiene mental.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Y la Televisión autonómica es un coñazo sino tienes más de 40 años. Y la gente mayor va a ir muriendo. La mafia de Mediaset y Atresmedia en Galicia se irá quedando sin audiencia. Ya están en mínimos históricos y la gente mayor seguirá muriendo.



Sobre todo por las "vacunas" del Covid.


----------



## skan (6 Dic 2022)

No es una muerte, es una evolución, las lenguas se van uniendo, evolucionando...
es mejor que todos nos podamos entender en vez de exacerbar las diferencias.

Estoy a favor de que cada cual estudie las lenguas regionales que quiera, pero siempre que no las imponga.
Estoy harto de que los independentistas nos quieran vender que la única lengua de sus regiones es la regional.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Los herederos de Murguía, Pondal y Castelao fueron casi todos asesinados en 1936 por los franquistas, para ser sustituidos posteriormente por el nacionalismo marxista del BNG



¿Y que esperaba usted, pues eran los responsables intelectuales de un régimen criminal como la segunda república?
El día que se haga justicia de verdad en este país ¿que espera que le ocurra a toda la clase política actual, responsable de crímenes gravísimos? ¿Pretende que se salgan de rositas?
Después se quejaran de que hay represión.



DCLXVI dijo:


> Yo tendría más miedo de los del tiro en la nuca y las cunetas, imperialistas y supremacistas españoles todos ellos.



Otra cosa que no existe. Los crímenes, los genocidios y las cunetas siempre han ido de la misma mano, las fuerzas revolucionarias de izquierdas. Los supremacistas de la democracia, que desde hace tiempo ya se han permitido el lujo de imponer las denominadas leyes contra el "odio". Otro eufemismo de la corrección política y la ingeniería social para justificar su tiranía.



DCLXVI dijo:


> Como usted sigue agitando con su supremacismo y sus mentiras este hilo, mezclando churras con merinas y atribuyendo maliciosamente delitos o violencias futuras a quien nunca las ha provocado, le comunico que le BLOQUEO, para no saber nada más de usted y de su grotesca hoguera de odios. Hasta siempre.



Pues hace usted muy mal. El sectarismo es una categoría intrínseca y uno de los malos vicios propios de su espectro político.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Otra cosa que no existe. Los crímenes, los genocidios y las cunetas siempre han ido de la misma mano, las fuerzas revolucionarias de izquierdas. Los supremacistas de la democracia.



No digas mentiras, que te crece la nariz.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No digas mentiras, que te crece la nariz.



Calla, pelón. Tú vete a vacunarte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Calla, pelón. Tú vete a vacunarte.


----------



## wwknude (6 Dic 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Habrás estado en la zona sur, porque en Coruña y Lugo todo es gallego. Yo soy gallego e históricamente siempre hablé castellano mayoritariamente, y últimamente debido a donde he vivido, todo gallego, que por cierto, no me gusta mucho, prefiero el portugués, que también hablo.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (6 Dic 2022)

Me encanta el último párrafo diarreico:



Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Llegará un día, no muy lejano, en que
> . Y los niños, con la naturalidad que da la inocencia, les helarán la sangre con una pregunta:* “Y entonces, ¿quiénes somos?”.*



Es el horror vacui de quien dentro no tiene nada, y cuya identidad no está basada en la virtud, en los logros personales, en sus lealtades, su familia, sus convicciones, sino en una puta gaita y una lengua.

El separatismo en España y en general el nacionalismo son identidades de pega propias de gente sin anclaje ni dirección.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Habrás estado en la zona sur, porque en Coruña y Lugo todo es gallego.



Hablas de Coruña província? Porque en Coru ciudad me sorprendió que la presencia del castellano es aplastante en el habla, escritura... (otra cosa es la esfera funcionarial, nombres de calles...) Pero prácticamente todo quisque en castellano.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hablas de Coruña província? Porque en Coru ciudad me sorprendió que la presencia del castellano es aplastante en el habla, escritura... (otra cosa es la esfera funcionarial, nombres de calles...) Pero prácticamente todo quisque en castellano.



Coruña provincia 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rsaca (6 Dic 2022)

He leido gallego - muerte anunciada y he pensado en orensanos.


----------



## s4d (6 Dic 2022)

En Jaliza, o jalego e falado basicamente x los gañanes bloqueiros q viven de contarnos lo especiales y diferentes q son los gallegos.
Una cosa es la oficialidad, q te pongan nombres de paletos desconocidos a las calles, q los carteles esten en gallego etc ...en la calle, siempre q este asfaltada, nadie habla gallego. Otra cosa es donde no hay cemento y tienes q ir esquivando lechugas y vacas.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (6 Dic 2022)

El periolisto no es muy sutil, quiere imponer la inmersión lingüística a los hijos de los demás porque el insoportable castellano se está impartiendo tantas horas como el gallego en las escuelas. Pero no ha preguntado por qué los niños no quieren hablar gallego: porque es un invento normativo de la Xunta que señala a sus abuelos de gañanes y analfabetos mientras sus modelos a seguir son famosos de telecinco, telebasura o Hollywood.


----------



## javiwell (6 Dic 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Si la gente ya no lo quiere hablar, como pasó con la lengua sumeria, la egipcia o el latín... Por que deberíamos obligarles?

No será que la gente es otra que la querrías tú que fuera en tu mundo ideal?

Pregúntate, por qué la gente ya no lo quiere hablar?


----------



## wwknude (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hablas de Coruña província? Porque en Coru ciudad me sorprendió que la presencia del castellano es aplastante en el habla, escritura... (otra cosa es la esfera funcionarial, nombres de calles...) Pero prácticamente todo quisque en castellano.



Si, en Coruña provincia, todo gallego. En las ciudades se habla más castellano, pero también es porque hay gente de fuera y el gallego tiende a comunicarse.


----------



## Burrocracia (6 Dic 2022)

Preocuparos por la sustitucion del castellano por el inglés sobre todo en elites y jovenes y dejar a los demas con sus problemas , que estais ciegos joder


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Feijoo creó la Academia Gallega de la Lengua, ja,ja,ja,ja
> 
> Real Academia gallega
> 
> ...



Empiezo por el final...

No sé a qué odio te refieres. Yo no voto a nadie, pero reconozco y he reconocido muchas veces en este foro, que Feijoo es lo menos malo que le puede pasar a España, destacando "en las cosas de comer", pero en el idioma es lo que es.

Por otra parte, creo que no me expresé bien o no me entendiste. Dije:

*Creó la academia gallega de la Lengua para "crear, defender y aplicar un gallego completo"

Para "crear, defender y aplicar un gallego completo"*

Puesto que la RAG no había funcionado o había funcionado mal, según la época, fue sobre 2012 (creo recordar) cuando, con los nuevos estatutos (AÑO 2000, creo), que derogaron de facto lo que era la RAG, cuando Feijoo "se inventó el nuevo vocabulario gallego", creando el diccionario que dio y da forma y valor a la RAG, junto con sus nuevas ortografía, gramática, etc, (también del siglo XXI).

En todo caso, a algunos nos importa la manera de aplicar y llevar a extremos alarmantes lo de *Para "crear, defender y aplicar un gallego completo"*

Descartado el odio, ¿será por ignorancia? Me temo que no, pero no me voy a remitir a la wiki, que "me la tiene prohibida mi médico".

Saludos.


----------



## germano89 (6 Dic 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *Sin acritussss...*
> 
> Ese es un mensaje tan falso como currado.
> 
> ...



Hay que blanquear al nuevo presidente de España


----------



## Ortegal (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Imite pues a Estefanía Cabarcos y evite el idioma de la meseta:
> 
> Estefanía Cabarcos: le habla a su hijo en inglés
> 
> Además, no me negará que con esas notazas debe de ser todo un coco la señora.



Tú habla de tú puta Cataluña nadie te dió vela en éste entierro.


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> es la lengua predominante en las ciudades



Todo lo contrario: es la que se habla en el rural, en las ciudades se oye mucho menos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Todo lo contrario: es la que se habla en el rural, en las ciudades se oye mucho menos.



¿Qué dices?


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Qué dices?



O que leíches, nena.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> O que leíches, nena.



Fala bem, bolas.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Me encanta el último párrafo diarreico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente hablas de todo aquello que el imperialismo supremacista espanyol ha querido arrebatar a los demás pueblos de España, menospreciando esas mismas virtudes y logros personales y presentando a esos pueblos sistemáticamente como gañanes, tacaños, etcétera.

Vuestra especialidad es ciertamente darle la vuelta a la tortilla: ser los verdugos que han asesinado las identidades de otros pueblos y presentarse como víctimas e incluso como "salvadores" de esos mismos pueblos.

Y no puede faltar el insulto de las cuatro letras, quizás porque quien lo dice conoce muy bien ese ambiente.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Tú habla de tú puta Cataluña nadie te dió vela en éste entierro.



Hablo de lo que me da la gana y sobre lo que me da la gana, mastuerzo acéfalo y subhumano.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

s4d dijo:


> En Jaliza, o jalego e falado basicamente x los gañanes bloqueiros q viven de contarnos lo especiales y diferentes q son los gallegos.
> Una cosa es la oficialidad, q te pongan nombres de paletos desconocidos a las calles, q los carteles esten en gallego etc ...en la calle, siempre q este asfaltada, nadie habla gallego. Otra cosa es donde no hay cemento y tienes q ir esquivando lechugas y vacas.



Otro infraser que asocia lengua y nacionalismo marxista. Otro ignorante de sofá.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El periolisto no es muy sutil, quiere imponer la inmersión lingüística a los hijos de los demás porque el insoportable castellano se está impartiendo tantas horas como el gallego en las escuelas. Pero no ha preguntado por qué los niños no quieren hablar gallego: porque es un invento normativo de la Xunta que señala a sus abuelos de gañanes y analfabetos mientras sus modelos a seguir son famosos de telecinco, telebasura o Hollywood.



En la cuota del supremacismo español imperialista no puede faltar el desprecio a lo rural, hablando de abuelos gañanes y analfabetos. Lógico en quien seguramente por su tubo digestivo no ingiere a menudo los alimentos que se han cultivado gracias a esos "gañanes y analfabetos", sino otras sustancias. ¿Cómo se siente siendo simplemente eso, un tubo digestivo con un agujero de entrada y otro de salida?


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Si la gente ya no lo quiere hablar, como pasó con la lengua sumeria, la egipcia o el latín... Por que deberíamos obligarles?
> 
> No será que la gente es otra que la querrías tú que fuera en tu mundo ideal?
> 
> Pregúntate, por qué la gente ya no lo quiere hablar?



Porque no es la lengua del poder y del estado, no tiene detrás una administración estatal, jueces, profesores, militares y demás subproductos del estado que la han impuesto durante siglos como le pasa al castellano, asociado así al poder y al prestigio...la misma lengua que ha sido arrasada en Filipinas por el inglés y que merece la misma consideración en el sur de EE.UU. que los mastuerzos de este foro le otorgan al catalán, al euskera, al gallego o al asturiano.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Preocuparos por la sustitucion del castellano por el inglés sobre todo en elites y jovenes y dejar a los demas con sus problemas , que estais ciegos joder



Eso les da igual, en el fondo pertenecen a esa infraespecie que ha renunciado a lo humano y que querrían que todo el planeta se comunicase en un solo idioma.


----------



## Ortegal (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> En la cuota del supremacismo español imperialista no puede faltar el desprecio a lo rural, hablando de abuelos gañanes y analfabetos. Lógico en quien seguramente por su tubo digestivo no ingiere a menudo los alimentos que se han cultivado gracias a esos "gañanes y analfabetos", sino otras sustancias. ¿Cómo se siente siendo simplemente eso, un tubo digestivo con un agujero de entrada y otro de salida?



ERES un catalufo lazi supremacista burguesito catalán, todo lo contrario a un gallego habla de tú estercolero multicultural y déjanos en paz.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Empiezo por el final...
> 
> No sé a qué odio te refieres. Yo no voto a nadie, pero reconozco y he reconocido muchas veces en este foro, que Feijoo es lo menos malo que le puede pasar a España, destacando "en las cosas de comer", pero en el idioma es lo que es.
> 
> ...



Te estás inventando una historia entre Feijoo y la españolista Real Academia Galega que nadie te va a comprar.
En todo caso, es una historia sinn ningún interés para el caso: PP y RAG hacen parte del mismo barco pirata que pretende acabar con las lenguas no castellanas del estado.
Por lo tanto, no deja de ser una maniobra de distracción todo ese zarambeque dialéctico, aunque incluya barbaridades como lo del invento de un nuevo vocabulario, cuando esas palabras existen desde hace siglos. Miente que algo queda.

RAG, PP, PSOE,VOX...todo el mismo zurullo a todos los efectos en este asunto.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

El Observatorio del Español recibirá 1,14 millones para contratar 7 personas

Dinero para los "observadores" del castellano, dinero que sale de mis impuestos.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> ERES un catalufo lazi supremacista burguesito catalán, todo lo contrario a un gallego habla de tú estercolero multicultural y déjanos en paz.



Reitero que hablo de lo que me da la gana y tú no eres nadie para dirigirme la palabra. Eres un infraser, y dada tu imposibilidad para relacionarte con seres humanos, te bloqueo.


----------



## javiwell (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Porque no es la lengua del poder y del estado, no tiene detrás una administración estatal, jueces, profesores, militares y demás subproductos del estado que la han impuesto durante siglos como le pasa al castellano, asociado así al poder y al prestigio...la misma lengua que ha sido arrasada en Filipinas por el inglés y que merece la misma consideración en el sur de EE.UU. que los mastuerzos de este foro le otorgan al catalán, al euskera, al gallego o al asturiano.



El inglés no es la lengua del Estado en España y sin embargo todos quieren aprenderlo. Por qué?

El gallego en su momento fue lengua del reino, fue la lengua del Estado.

Mira para mí todas las lenguas tienen la misma consideración y a las personas que las hablan o que no las hablan también las tengo a todas en la más alta estima.

Me opongo a la imposición de lenguas, de hecho, si las lenguas siempre se hubieran enseñado desde la escuela pública y se hubieran conservado y subvencionado...... El gallego nunca hubiera surgido!!!!


----------



## Ungaunga (6 Dic 2022)

Nada que nuestros políticos no puedan solucionar con un carro de dinero, impuestos, tasas y multas, un par de observatorios, una consejería, dos o tres embajadas y un tour por los EEUU a gastos pagados.

En 10 años seguro que han solucionado el problema. Cómo las drogas, que tras 60 años de lucha ya se han dejado de consumir, o como la lucha contra la masculinidad, que tras quince años cada vez hacen falta menos leyes y menos dinero porque año a año cada vez mueren menos mujeres.... Oh wait!


----------



## dragon33 (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Imite pues a Estefanía Cabarcos y evite el idioma de la meseta:
> 
> Estefanía Cabarcos: le habla a su hijo en inglés
> 
> Además, no me negará que con esas notazas debe de ser todo un coco la señora.




El Ingles está detras del Castellano a nivel mundial, no se trata de una sóla lengua, pero si de reducir los miles que hay a sólo tres, quizas Chino Mandarín, Español e Ingles, hasta que la mas fuerte venza.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> El inglés no es la lengua del Estado en España y sin embargo todos quieren aprenderlo. Por qué?
> 
> El gallego en su momento fue lengua del reino, fue la lengua del Estado.
> 
> ...



Supongo que cuando el globalismo avance, la situación del castellano frente al inglés será la misma que tienen las otras lenguas españolas frente al castellano. En este mismo hilo, he puesto enlaces a noticias en las que se habla de padres que ya educan en inglés a sus hijos.

Nunca debería haber lo que tu llamas "escuela pública" que es estatal y no pública.

En una escuela verdaderamente pública, sin intervención estatal, seguramente las lenguas habrían evolucionado también, pero sin imposiciones artificiosas. Y probablemente las personas sabrían manejarse en más idiomas, pues nunca la utilidad o el practicismo serían los únicos criterios que habría para valorar el conocimiento, tal y como ocurre hoy.

Lo que no se puede negar es el nefasto papel del estado liberal español en este drama, estado que no tiene que preocuparse por tener herederos, los tiene de sobra y este hilo es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2022)

los dialectos son una subnormalidad que debe ser erradicada cuanto antes . 

En próximos años contarán sorprendidos el empeño de los políticos de enseñar deformaciones locales de un idioma como si eso fuese una identidad.

Entiendo que las generaciones que se criaron en la aldea con el dialecto como idioma natal, les cuesta adaptarse a hablar el idioma común, pero es completamente absurdo enseñarlo en las escuelas.

Como si no hubiese cosas más importantes que aprender en la vida que este tipo de patrañas trasnochadas.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> El Ingles está detras del Castellano a nivel mundial, no se trata de una sóla lengua, pero si de reducir los miles que hay a sólo tres, quizas Chino Mandarín, Español e Ingles, hasta que la mas fuerte venza.



Al menos lo admites, deseas un culturicidio colectivo y que el acervo lingüístico y cultural de la humanidad desaparezca. Anti-humanismo a tope, acorde a los nuevos tiempos globalistas.


----------



## dragon33 (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Al menos lo admites, deseas un culturicidio colectivo y que el acervo lingüístico y cultural de la humanidad desaparezca. Anti-humanismo a tope, acorde a los nuevos tiempos globalistas.




Mas bien al contrario, prefiero que los políticos saquen sus sucias manos de las lenguas y que dejen a la gente en este aspecto libres y sin imposiciones. Si paso por Fuenlabrada y veo naves con tipografia China pues no me molesta, pero si viene un mierda de la politica a decir que por ley de no se que deben poner letrero en castellano ahi choca conmigo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> El Ingles está detras del Castellano a nivel mundial ...



Ni de coña.
El español -que no castellano- está en una segunda posición muy meritoria entre las lenguas occidentales, pero el inglés está a años luz.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Mas bien al contrario, prefiero que los políticos saquen sus sucias manos de las lenguas y que dejen a la gente en este aspecto libres y sin imposiciones. Si paso por Fuenlabrada y veo naves con tipografia China pues no me molesta, pero si viene un mierda de la politica a decir que por ley de no se que deben poner letrero en castellano ahi choca conmigo.



A quien tienes que quitar de la ecuación es al estado, los políticos son apenas las marionetas del 0,5% de los españoles que tienen el poder y la soberanía del estado. Quita al estado de en medio y todo irá mucho mejor.


----------



## dragon33 (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> A quien tienes que quitar de la ecuación es al estado, los políticos son apenas las marionetas del 0,5% de los españoles que tienen el poder y la soberanía del estado. Quita al estado de en medio y todo irá mucho mejor.




El ESTADO tambien son las autonosuyas, y el estado son POLITICOS al servicio de Enemigos externos.


----------



## javiwell (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Al menos lo admites, deseas un culturicidio colectivo y que el acervo lingüístico y cultural de la humanidad desaparezca. Anti-humanismo a tope, acorde a los nuevos tiempos globalistas.



Las lenguas no desaparecen, se conservan en los escritos y son reemplazadas por otras lenguas en el uso. Esto pasa constantemente, solamente se ha acelerado el proceso desde la revolución industrial y ha metido el turbo con internet.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> El ESTADO tambien son las autonosuyas, y el estado son POLITICOS al servicio de Enemigos externos.



Nada nuevo bajo el sol, en este mismo hilo ya he escrito que Feijoo, la RAG y otros tinglados son apéndices del estado.

Y el estado mata todo lo que de genuino tiene el acervo de un pueblo, incluso su lengua castellana, cada vez más encorsetada, pobre y carente de creatividad, debido a haberse convertido en poco más que una materia a aprobar. 

Hace unos 30 años hubo en Honduras un ciclón tropical; aparecían unos campesinos de un pueblo remoto que no habían recibido instrucción estatal y todos se asombraban del rico idioma que hablaban. Más claro, agua.


----------



## das kind (6 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Fala *bem*, bolas.



¿_Bem_? ¿Qué merda é esa?

Cala, merdenta. Vai rañala.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿_Bem_? ¿Qué merda é esa?
> 
> Cala, merdenta. Vai rañala.



Cala, bacoco.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> En la cuota del supremacismo español imperialista no puede faltar el desprecio a lo rural, hablando de abuelos gañanes y analfabetos. Lógico en quien seguramente por su tubo digestivo no ingiere a menudo los alimentos que se han cultivado gracias a esos "gañanes y analfabetos", sino otras sustancias. ¿Cómo se siente siendo simplemente eso, un tubo digestivo con un agujero de entrada y otro de salida?



No, gallego es el que hablan los nietos con sus abuelos en las aldeas, la Xunta reniega del vulgo con su gallego normativo que es el que nadie quiere hablar.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (6 Dic 2022)

A mí me dicen en Barcelona que los idiomas son patrimonio cultural y por eso hay que protegerlos , al igual que los monumentos.

Yo les digo que bueno , que una iglesia del siglo XI es patrimonio y me parece bien que se invierta dinero en conservarla , pero que a ver quien tiene huevos de obligar a la gente a ir a misa a esa iglesia , que para eso se construyó.
Con los idiomas regionales , lo mismo , si se meten unos durillos en publicar libros que no lee casi nadie , bueno , pero que por cojones nos los tengan que meter , va a ser que no.

Y de todas maneras el catalán , vascuence , gallego o el que sea van camino del cementerio , se han dejado de reproducir sus hablantes y ni los venezolanos ni los moros lo usarán.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Te estás inventando una historia entre Feijoo y la españolista Real Academia Galega que nadie te va a comprar.
> En todo caso, es una historia sinn ningún interés para el caso: PP y RAG hacen parte del mismo barco pirata que pretende acabar con las lenguas no castellanas del estado.
> Por lo tanto, no deja de ser una maniobra de distracción todo ese zarambeque dialéctico, aunque incluya barbaridades como lo del invento de un nuevo vocabulario, cuando esas palabras existen desde hace siglos. Miente que algo queda.
> 
> RAG, PP, PSOE,VOX...todo el mismo zurullo a todos los efectos en este asunto.



¿De verdad crees que alguien con autoridad "pretende acabar con las lenguas no castellanas del estado"?

Supongo que habrás leido los Decretos de currículo que aplican la LOMLOE (por eso no me molesto en buscar enlace). Si has leido el siguiente (Bachillerato), por ejemplo, o los de Primaria o de la ESO, hablamos con datos reales sobre la mesa. Cuando quieras lo comentamos.

CONSELLERÍA DE CULTURA, EDUCACIÓN, FORMACIÓN PROFESIONAL E UNIVERSIDADES 

DECRETO 157/2022, do 15 de setembro, polo que se establecen a ordenación e o currículo do bacharelato na Comunidade Autónoma de Galicia

_*Edito. He estado dando un vistazo al hilo, y visto lo visto: no, déjalo, ya no quiero comentar sobre "ello", que mi tiempo es escaso y no quiero perderlo... tanto. Sorry.*_


----------



## DCLXVI (7 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> No, gallego es el que hablan los nietos con sus abuelos en las aldeas, la Xunta reniega del vulgo con su gallego normativo que es el que nadie quiere hablar.



Eso es absurdo, es como si dijésemos que el castellano o el catalán es el que se habla en un pueblo de Valladolid o Girona. Y no considerásemos a lo que no se incluye en ese rango.

Tan gallego será ese como el que habla una persona con sus hijos, o el que habla una persona en una ciudad o pueblo de mediano tamaño.

Ninguna lengua se puede reducir a una especie de reserva rural, eso es lo que quieren precisamente aquellos que las quieren minorizar.


----------



## DCLXVI (7 Dic 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees que alguien con autoridad "pretende acabar con las lenguas no castellanas del estado"?
> 
> Supongo que habrás leido los Decretos de currículo que aplican la LOMLOE (por eso no me molesto en buscar enlace). Si has leido el siguiente (Bachillerato), por ejemplo, o los de Primaria o de la ESO, hablamos con datos reales sobre la mesa. Cuando quieras lo comentamos.
> 
> ...



Es que ya hay que ser ingenuo para argumentar en base a que gallego, euskera o catalán sean una materia más del currículum, muchas veces tratadas en la práctica como lenguas tanto o más extranjeras que el inglés.
En lo que sí coincido es en que no merece la pena perder el tiempo.


----------



## s4d (7 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Otro infraser que asocia lengua y nacionalismo marxista. Otro ignorante de sofá.




Otro jañan q no soporta la realidad ... Nacionalismo marxista y todas las chorradas decimononicas q quieras paletillo de mis entretelas, lo cierto es q en Galicia, pese a los esfuerzos de la oficialidade, non fala galego nin Deus mas alla q los 4 bloqueiros q viven de ello y conextos muy concretos, en la calle, nadie.

Pero tu lo vas a cambiar desde aqui con tu acojonante capacidad argumentativa y tu evidente superioridad intelectual .....soy yo, o desde hace unos meses esto se nos esta llenando de gilipollas pretenciosos?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (7 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Eso es absurdo, es como si dijésemos que el castellano o el catalán es el que se habla en un pueblo de Valladolid o Girona. Y no considerásemos a lo que no se incluye en ese rango.
> 
> Tan gallego será ese como el que habla una persona con sus hijos, o el que habla una persona en una ciudad o pueblo de mediano tamaño.
> 
> Ninguna lengua se puede reducir a una especie de reserva rural, eso es lo que quieren precisamente aquellos que las quieren minorizar.



La Real Academia Española busca e incorpora cambios a la lengua porque está viva. La equivalente gallega los impone con giros artificiales más cercanos al portugués que al gallego tradicional. Usted y yo no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, solo puedo quedar uno y la academia no discute su autoridad con sus vasallos


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

s4d dijo:


> Otro jañan q no soporta la realidad ... Nacionalismo marxista y todas las chorradas decimononicas q quieras paletillo de mis entretelas, lo cierto es q en Galicia, pese a los esfuerzos de la oficialidade, non fala galego nin Deus mas alla q los 4 bloqueiros q viven de ello y conextos muy concretos, en la calle, nadie.
> 
> Pero tu lo vas a cambiar desde aqui con tu acojonante capacidad argumentativa y tu evidente superioridad intelectual .....soy yo, o desde hace unos meses esto se nos esta llenando de gilipollas pretenciosos?



Hay vida más allá de las grandes ciudades y de los chavales de 20 años, pero se ve que a ti no te dejan salir de ellas.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> La Real Academia Española busca e incorpora cambios a la lengua porque está viva. La equivalente gallega los impone con giros artificiales más cercanos al portugués que al gallego tradicional. Usted y yo no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, solo puedo quedar uno y la academia no discute su autoridad con sus vasallos



Todos los idiomas inventan términos nuevos, el problema que tiene el gallego es que la lengua de referencia debería ser el portugués, pero políticamente es molesto así que o se copia del castellano, que es también una decisión política, o se inventa, que parece que es la solución que menos molesta.

Sois unos putos pesados con lo de que el gallego lo llevan hacia el portugués cuando es totalmente mentira, lo único que se hizo fue hace 19 años aceptar, que no sustituir, una serie de características de la normativa de mínimos con el fin de eliminarla. El gallego xunteiro no puede ser más español, que para eso se aprobó corriendo, para dejar fuera al de AGAL.


----------



## Jose (7 Dic 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



En el S XXI no se puede permitir que la vida gire entorno a las micro lenguas.

El mundo de un nacionalista, es algo muy pequeño y la sociedad no tiene porqué padecer esta visión tan corta de miras. 

Visión que en la mayoría de ocasiones, está más orientada a asegurar que no me quiten" lo mío " Antes que proteger ningún patrimonio cultural. 


Una cosa es que la gente las hable conservando tradiciones de forma voluntaria.

Otra cosa es que se impongan, que sean la base del sistema educativo, un filtro para la administración local o la única razón para la existencia de algún partido político.

El tiempo de los niños es demasiado preciado como para hacérselo perder con cosas inútiles.
La educación debe ser lo más universal y útil posible, para que en la vida adulta tengan más opciones.

Si a un niño solamente le enseñas gallego. Nunca se planteará ir más allá de Ponferrada y se quedará revolcándose en mierda en su Galicia natal aunque viva miserablemente. Si a un niño le enseñas inglés/castellano u otro idioma de amplia utilización, se podrá plantear muchas cosas en la vida y buscar una solución que no sea un drama. Porque estará preparado para hacerlo.

Entiendo que los caciques , Empleando a profesores mal preparados traten de retener a sus futuros votantes ofreciéndoles micro lenguas y su mediocridad. Es algo que padece la gente de menor escala social y baja renta económica. La que no puede defenderse de la apisonadora ideológica nacionalista.

Todo aquel que se lo puede permitir económicamente lleva a sus hijos a un colegio internacional.

En Francia existen centros de educativos , específicos para formar a las élites que gobernarán el país. El resto será difícil que lleguen a nada relevante.
Esto que puede parecer muy clasista, es lo que hace España de forma encubierta. Esto permitiría brillar a los más inteligentes y no sólo a los más ricos.

Entiendo que es más caro y no interesa pero,

No sería mejor y más justo que todo aquel que quiera, acceda a una formación de calidad?

Y aquí topamos con el problema real, en España no hay personal docente competente para ofrecer una formación de calidad.
La mayoría son cuidadores con carreras de pinta y colores sin competencia en idiomas, que lo único que han hecho es aprobar una oposición en gallego, euskera o catalán haciéndoles un traje a medida para su mediocridad.

Hay mucho palurdo de pueblo metido a profesor, convencido de que hace una gran labor.


Así que sí. Si ves a unos padres gallegos que tienen la visión /hacen el esfuerzo de hablarle en castellano a su hijo.... Déjalos que saben lo que hacen.. Porque están corrigiendo las deficiencias de un sistema educativo que en algunas partes del país es lo más parecido a la dictadura de los palurdos.

Saludos,


----------



## javiwell (7 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Supongo que cuando el globalismo avance, la situación del castellano frente al inglés será la misma que tienen las otras lenguas españolas frente al castellano. En este mismo hilo, he puesto enlaces a noticias en las que se habla de padres que ya educan en inglés a sus hijos.
> 
> Nunca debería haber lo que tu llamas "escuela pública" que es estatal y no pública.
> 
> ...



Que es una escuela pública no estatal?

Que es un estado liberal?

No entiendo nada


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Que es una escuela pública no estatal?
> 
> Que es un estado liberal?
> 
> No entiendo nada



Pues vuelve a leer porque lo de escuela pública no estatal lo ha explicado perfectamente.

Lo de estado liberal español sí que no cuadra, porque precisamente un estado liberal no debería meterse en el idioma usado por las escuelas, ni públicas ni privadas.


----------



## javiwell (7 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues vuelve a leer porque lo de escuela pública no estatal lo ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> Lo de estado liberal español sí que no cuadra, porque precisamente un estado liberal no debería meterse en el idioma usado por las escuelas, ni públicas ni privadas.



Pero tú te das cuenta de que una escuela no puede ser pública sin ser Estatal? Que un bien o servicio para ser de dominio público necesariamente tiene que pertenecer al Estado que es el propietario de todo lo que es público.


Para todo lo demás hablamos de escuelas verdaderamente privadas para todos.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El lenguaje y su utilidad, aún no lo han descubierto ni la historia del mismo, pueden hacer como en otros sitios inflarlo de millones para mantenerlo artificialmente.



Israel es buen ejemplo?


----------



## Poseidón (7 Dic 2022)

Jose dijo:


> En el S XXI no se puede permitir que la vida gire entorno a las micro lenguas.
> 
> El mundo de un nacionalista, es algo muy pequeño y la sociedad no tiene porqué padecer esta visión tan corta de miras.
> 
> ...



Que chorradas escribes


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero tú te das cuenta de que una escuela no puede ser pública sin ser Estatal? Que un bien o servicio para ser de dominio público necesariamente tiene que pertenecer al Estado que es el propietario de todo lo que es público.
> 
> 
> Para todo lo demás hablamos de escuelas verdaderamente privadas para todos.





DCLXVI dijo:


> En una escuela verdaderamente pública, sin intervención estatal



Más claro no se puede explicar, si no eres capaz de entender que pueden existir elementos públicos sin ser cosa del estado, o por lo menos no intervenida por el estado, el problema es tu falta de base, no su explicación.


----------



## kabeljau (7 Dic 2022)

Yo, lo que veo en Warralona, es que los catalanes no tienen niños; tienen perro, algunos hasta dos perros; otros hasta tienen dos galgos, que por lo visto no ladran y son silenciosos. Me imagino que en Galicia pasa igual, aunque le hablen al perro en gallego, y el animalito sepa hacer la raíz cuadrada, que se queda siendo perro. Otra cosa es que la morisma aprenda el gallego, el vascuence, o el catalán, que los que empezaron a traer moros a Cataluña pensaron que iban a rezar mirando para Sitges y en catalán; pero, no.
A los idiomas periféricos QUE LES DEN POR EL CULO. Yo no compro latas de atún hechas en Vigo y escritas en catalán, las compro si están escritas en español. Las anchoas, lo mismo, etc.
Nunca he visto latas de atún fabricadas en Bermeo y escritas en vascuence, ahí se quedan.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Dic 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152976



De esos polvos estos lodos


----------



## SuSantidad77 (7 Dic 2022)

Las lenguas como las civilizaciones, nacen y mueren, soy gallego y no veo el drama, es el Estado natural de la evolución, si se pierde, pues quedará como otras lenguas muertas, no desaparecen las cantigas de destacar, ni las de Alfonso X, ni los escritos de Rosalía, Cunqueiro, eso va a perdurar, o acaso el castellano de hoy día se parece mucho al de principios del siglo XX? , ya ni más atrás me voy, no se por qué está generación disfruta dramatizando, ide a rañar o carallo fillos dunha cadela


----------



## frankie83 (7 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Esta parte me ha hecho gracia. Por qué no se puede enunciar un teorema en gallego pero sí en inglés? qué lengua está preparada para hablar de física cuántica?



Eso es como cuando se decia en Italia hace treinta años que las canciones en inglés eran más guapas.. todas falsedades, obviamente


----------



## javiwell (7 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Más claro no se puede explicar, si no eres capaz de entender que pueden existir elementos públicos sin ser cosa del estado, o por lo menos no intervenida por el estado, el problema es tu falta de base, no su explicación.



A ver si puedes ponerme un ejemplo bien para enriquecer mi base o por si hubiera que detectar error de cimentación en la tuya


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> A ver si puedes ponerme un ejemplo bien para enriquecer mi base o por si hubiera que detectar error de cimentación en la tuya



Te voy a poner un ejemplo muy claro aunque no relacionado, otros ya te los buscas tú.









Caminos públicos y su controversia respecto a la titularidad de estos - Opinión Jurídica


Es obligatorio, según lo recogido en la ley, que los Ayuntamientos publiquen en sus inventarios de caminos públicos. Nos hemos encontrado con supuestos en que los caminos que no son públicos, pudiendo atribuirse en dicho registro caminos privados que transcurren por fincas privadas; pudiendo...




opinionjuridica.blog


----------



## javiwell (7 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Te voy a poner un ejemplo muy claro aunque no relacionado, otros ya te los buscas tú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Una servidumbre de paso es una obligación impuesta por el Estado a un propietario privado para que ceda obligatoriamente, so pena de multa o cárcel, el uso de su propiedad privada al pueblo con el objeto de pasar por un camino aunque sea atravesando su propiedad.

Es decir aquí tenemos una imposición legal ejercida por el Estado para que el uso de tu finca privada sea público en lo que atañe al camino y solo para uso como camino.

¿Cómo que la servidumbre de paso no es el Estado? Es cuando el Estado regula tu terreno privado


El ejemplo del retranqueo de tu cierre para dejar espacio frente a una carretera pública es también otro caso muy habitual. Son normas Estatales no son los estatutos libres y voluntarios de una comunidad privada que organice sus caminos y jardines con acuerdos y abogados, son la ley del estado, el parlamento, el plan urbanistico municipal, las elecciones, la policía y la justicia los que regulan esos derechos de paso, no tu propiedad privada la que lo concede.

A ver por favor un ejemplo de algo verdaderamente público que no esté estatizado, este que me pones no sirve, está estatizado.

Nada público está al margen del Estado, no puede haber una escuela verdaderamente pública pero no estatal es una contradicción en si misma.


----------



## Ortegal (7 Dic 2022)

s4d dijo:


> Otro jañan q no soporta la realidad ... Nacionalismo marxista y todas las chorradas decimononicas q quieras paletillo de mis entretelas, lo cierto es q en Galicia, pese a los esfuerzos de la oficialidade, non fala galego nin Deus mas alla q los 4 bloqueiros q viven de ello y conextos muy concretos, en la calle, nadie.
> 
> Pero tu lo vas a cambiar desde aqui con tu acojonante capacidad argumentativa y tu evidente superioridad intelectual .....soy yo, o desde hace unos meses esto se nos esta llenando de gilipollas pretenciosos?



Pero porque le contestas a este catalufo que le importa a el la lengua gallega, a los burgueses catalufos sólo la pela


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2022)

Es una pena tener que alegrarse de estas noticias.
Pero cuando se usa un dialecto para crear separatismo y privilegiar a los paletos del pueblo Perjudicando al resto de españoles en covocatorias de oposiciones y se educa a los niños sin posibilidad de hacerlo en español, pues

QUE SE JODA EL DIALECTO GALLEGO Y DESAPAREZCA, MUCHO MEJOR PARA TODOS.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Una servidumbre de paso es una obligación impuesta por el Estado a un propietario privado para que ceda obligatoriamente, so pena de multa o cárcel, el uso de su propiedad privada al pueblo con el objeto de pasar por un camino aunque sea atravesando su propiedad.
> 
> Es decir aquí tenemos una imposición legal ejercida por el Estado para que el uso de tu finca privada sea público en lo que atañe al camino y solo para uso como camino.
> 
> ...



El artículo no va sobre servidumbre, y si pusieras el mismo empeño en entenderlo que en negarlo te iría mejor.

Esto es servidumbre









La Servidumbre de Paso | Concepto | Requisitos | Anchura...


La servidumbre de paso legal o forzosa se constituye para dar paso a una finca enclavada entre otras sin salida a camino público.




www.mundojuridico.info





Dar acceso a un particular a su finca privada a través de tu propiedad privada, que no es lo mismo que un camino de tu propiedad sea público, donde cualquiera puede pasar por él sin ningún tipo de condición. Y repito, el artículo que he puesto antes no va sobre servidumbre.

Hay caminos de *titularidad privada* que son públicos, que algo sea público no significa que sea de propiedad pública ni gestionado por el estado, si quieres lo entiendes, si no, no. Siguiendo tu rocambolesca teoría un colegio concertado es público, incluso uno privado, y no, no lo son. Todo lo que hay en un país privado o público sigue las leyes del estado, pero eso no los convierte en públicos, y al revés también funciona, que algo sea público no lo convierte obligatoriamente en gestionado por el estado. Lo que decía el otro forero era precisamente eso, un colegio público donde el estado no intervenga. Lo más parecido que hay en España sería la educación en casa, tú puedes enseñarle a tu hijo como te salga de los cojones, únicamente tendrá que superar unos exámenes para validar la educación, pero el estado difícilmente se va a meter en cómo lo consigas. En ese caso, no es público, pero por ejemplo las escuelas libertarias están próximas a serlo a pesar de que en España efectivamente como denuncia el otro forero, las escuelas públicas son intervenidas por el estado.





__





La necesaria evolución: La escuela libertaria







www.portaloaca.com







> En un primer momento, nos resultaría difícil encuadrar bajos estos planteamientos un tipo de escuela que se integrara bajo un sistema educativo controlado por el estado, dado las incompatibilidades existentes tanto en su organización como en su desarrollo con la legislación educativa actual. Las escuelas libertarias, recordemos, están basadas en el antiautoritarismo, en la ausencia de jerarquías que puedan controlar directamente el proceso de enseñanza-aprendizaje.



Que en España sea así, no significa que público y estatal vayan obligatoriamente unidos, y si quieres entenderlo, lo entiendes, y si sigues empeñado en tener razón, pues nada de lo que diga te va a hacer cambiar de idea.


----------



## javiwell (7 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El artículo no va sobre servidumbre, y si pusieras el mismo empeño en entenderlo que en negarlo te iría mejor.
> 
> Esto es servidumbre
> 
> ...



Será privada la titularidad del terreno, pero la titularidad del camino como concepto de sitio por el que la gente puede pasar sin pedir permiso a ningún propietario de ningún terreno, es del Estado, lo legisla así el Estado y defiende el Estado el derecho a pasar.

Una escuela privada titularidad de una sociedad anónima podra llamarse privada pero, si sus programas educativos los establece el ministerio de educación y obliga a esta escuela a seguirlos entonces en realidad, en el fondo, es una escuela estatal. 

Lo que no entiendo es el ejemplo contrario, que una escuela pública pueda no ser Estatal, a quien tendría que pertenecer una escuela verdaderamente pública para no ser Estatal?... A paquito el chocolatero o a quien?


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Será privada la titularidad del terreno, pero la titularidad del camino como concepto de sitio por el que la gente puede pasar sin pedir permiso a ningún propietario de ningún terreno, es del Estado, lo legisla así el Estado y defiende el Estado el derecho a pasar.
> 
> Una escuela privada titularidad de una sociedad anónima podra llamarse privada pero, si sus programas educativos los establece el ministerio de educación y obliga a esta escuela a seguirlos entonces en realidad, en el fondo, es una escuela estatal.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es el ejemplo contrario, que una escuela pública pueda no ser Estatal, a quien tendría que pertenecer una escuela verdaderamente pública para no ser Estatal?... A paquito el chocolatero o a quien?



Así que entiendes que un camino pueda ser público a pesar de que sea de titularidad privada, pero no entiendes que una escuela pueda ser pública sin ser gestionada por el estado, lo dicho, no lo quieres entender.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Así que entiendes que un camino pueda ser público a pesar de que sea de titularidad privada, pero no entiendes que una escuela pueda ser pública sin ser gestionada por el estado, lo dicho, no lo quieres entender.




No entiendo que sea pública sin ser titularidad del Estado


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Dic 2022)

De mi última visita a Galicia saqué en claro que se van a quedar maravillosos parques naturales , ya que se está despoblando , todos se están desplazando a la costa , magníficos bosques en Orense donde nadie irá a molestar a los ciervos , ni en gallego ni en otro idioma.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Dic 2022)

Pero al BNG le obsesionan gilipolleces como la forma de decir gracias , no el dotar de comunicaciones , bajar impuestos y cosas así que atraigan población , eso lo hacen los malvados de Madrid.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2022)

Jose dijo:


> En el S XXI no se puede permitir que la vida gire entorno a las micro lenguas.
> 
> El mundo de un nacionalista, es algo muy pequeño y la sociedad no tiene porqué padecer esta visión tan corta de miras.
> 
> ...




Totalmente.
Pero bueno, *también es una ventaja competitiva que tenemos las taifas deslenguadas.*
En principio (pese a que también haya paletos pero por provenir de entornos de bajo nivel cultural y social) tenemos el importante instrumento de una lengua global y una visión más universalista.

Otra cosa es que ese capital lo sepamos aprovechar.


----------



## Satori (8 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Totalmente.
> Pero bueno, *también es una ventaja competitiva que tenemos las taifas deslenguadas.*
> En principio (pese a que también haya paletos pero por provenir de entornos de bajo nivel cultural y social) tenemos el importante instrumento de una lengua global y una visión más universalista.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ese capital lo sepamos aprovechar.



siguiendo ese razonamiento, en unas décadas todos en Europa hablaremos inglés.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> siguiendo ese razonamiento, en unas décadas todos en Europa hablaremos inglés.



Pues yo encantada.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Pero al BNG le obsesionan gilipolleces como la forma de decir gracias , no el dotar de comunicaciones , bajar impuestos y cosas así que atraigan población , eso lo hacen los malvados de Madrid.



La obsesión la tienes tú, eso del grazas es del 2003 y el BNG no tiene nada que ver, pero soltar chorradas en internet es gratis.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

s4d dijo:


> Otro jañan q no soporta la realidad ... Nacionalismo marxista y todas las chorradas decimononicas q quieras paletillo de mis entretelas, lo cierto es q en Galicia, pese a los esfuerzos de la oficialidade, non fala galego nin Deus mas alla q los 4 bloqueiros q viven de ello y conextos muy concretos, en la calle, nadie.
> 
> Pero tu lo vas a cambiar desde aqui con tu acojonante capacidad argumentativa y tu evidente superioridad intelectual .....soy yo, o desde hace unos meses esto se nos esta llenando de gilipollas pretenciosos?



Infraser maleducado y sin cultura al ignore. Vete a insultar al muladar en el que has nacido.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> La Real Academia Española busca e incorpora cambios a la lengua porque está viva. La equivalente gallega los impone con giros artificiales más cercanos al portugués que al gallego tradicional. Usted y yo no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, solo puedo quedar uno y la academia no discute su autoridad con sus vasallos



Las "Academias" son una creación de la pedantería ilustrada en relación con lo que ellos entendían que debía ser la ciencia o la cultura; por lo tanto la autoridad de ellas (y de la suya, como persona) en relación con las lenguas, y en concreto con la Lengua de Galiza es 0(cero). ¿Me ha entendido?


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Es una pena tener que alegrarse de estas noticias.
> Pero cuando se usa un dialecto para crear separatismo y privilegiar a los paletos del pueblo Perjudicando al resto de españoles en covocatorias de oposiciones y se educa a los niños sin posibilidad de hacerlo en español, pues
> 
> QUE SE JODA EL DIALECTO GALLEGO Y DESAPAREZCA, MUCHO MEJOR PARA TODOS.



Al ignore, HGPyPC, dialecto de un ser humano.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero tú te das cuenta de que una escuela no puede ser pública sin ser Estatal? Que un bien o servicio para ser de dominio público necesariamente tiene que pertenecer al Estado que es el propietario de todo lo que es público.
> 
> 
> Para todo lo demás hablamos de escuelas verdaderamente privadas para todos.



Público y estatal son mais bien conceptos antónimos; el primero no debería ser necesario explicarlo, el segundo significa tener como propietaria y usufructuaria a la minoría poderhabiente, un 0,5% de los habitantes del estado como mucho. Significa, por ejemplo, que esa minoría se arrogue los derechos de riego sobre los territorios de las llamadas confederaciones hidrográficas, cuando mucho antes de ella esos derechos eran públicos y autogestionados por los propios regantes. Hablo de un caso que conozco de primera mano, en donde hace 13 años que intentan, en vano, los propietarios de los campos conseguir un permiso legal para regar sus fincas y en donde la estatal Confederación ha llegado hasta a destruir las piedras acanaladas que, debajo del cauce, ayudaban a llevar el agua a su destino.
Lo estatal es SIEMPRE enemigo de lo público.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues vuelve a leer porque lo de escuela pública no estatal lo ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> Lo de estado liberal español sí que no cuadra, porque precisamente un estado liberal no debería meterse en el idioma usado por las escuelas, ni públicas ni privadas.



Bien, se podría hablar de la historia del estado liberal español (y no solamente en relación con las lenguas, por ejemplo de la tremenda agresión a lo público y comunal que supuso la desamortización) y de lo que es o debería ser el liberalismo. Pero para eso sería mejor abrir otro hilo.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Yo, lo que veo en Warralona, es que los catalanes no tienen niños; tienen perro, algunos hasta dos perros; otros hasta tienen dos galgos, que por lo visto no ladran y son silenciosos. Me imagino que en Galicia pasa igual, aunque le hablen al perro en gallego, y el animalito sepa hacer la raíz cuadrada, que se queda siendo perro. Otra cosa es que la morisma aprenda el gallego, el vascuence, o el catalán, que los que empezaron a traer moros a Cataluña pensaron que iban a rezar mirando para Sitges y en catalán; pero, no.
> A los idiomas periféricos QUE LES DEN POR EL CULO. Yo no compro latas de atún hechas en Vigo y escritas en catalán, las compro si están escritas en español. Las anchoas, lo mismo, etc.
> Nunca he visto latas de atún fabricadas en Bermeo y escritas en vascuence, ahí se quedan.




Y ahí te quedas tú, infraser de albañal. Lástima de aborto. Bloqueado.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

SuSantidad77 dijo:


> Las lenguas como las civilizaciones, nacen y mueren, soy gallego y no veo el drama, es el Estado natural de la evolución, si se pierde, pues quedará como otras lenguas muertas, no desaparecen las cantigas de destacar, ni las de Alfonso X, ni los escritos de Rosalía, Cunqueiro, eso va a perdurar, o acaso el castellano de hoy día se parece mucho al de principios del siglo XX? , ya ni más atrás me voy, no se por qué está generación disfruta dramatizando, ide a rañar o carallo fillos dunha cadela



Ráñatelo tú, maleducado.


----------



## DraTrufita (8 Dic 2022)

Y nadie se pregunta por qué, no sólo en el caso del gallego, sino del vascuence y del catalán sucede esto pese a imponerlos cada vez más y dedicarles más recursos.
Igual más que por el “centralismo secular” la baja autoestima, la vergüenza y el desprecio de su propia lengua se deben a que la gente percibe que la han convertido en un instrumento de enfrentamiento, de imposición y de propaganda de nacionalismos farsantes y paletos.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

DraTrufita dijo:


> Y nadie se pregunta por qué, no sólo en el caso del gallego, sino del vascuence y del catalán sucede esto pese a imponerlos cada vez más y dedicarles más recursos.
> Igual más que por el “centralismo secular” la baja autoestima, la vergüenza y el desprecio de su propia lengua se deben a que la gente percibe que la han convertido en un instrumento de enfrentamiento, de imposición y de propaganda de nacionalismos farsantes y paletos.



El supremacismo español sí que es farsante, impositivo e instrumento de eliminación de otras lenguas y culturas. La diferencia es que dicho supremacismo tiene un estado detrás para imponerse; Galiza, Catalunya o Euskal Herria no lo tienen. Y evidentemente, al castellano ese estado destina muchísimos más recursos que la limosna miserable (y que no hace falta) que usa para disimular su inquina a las otras lenguas y culturas españolas.
La baja autoestima se la ha impuesto ese mismo estado jacobino español, y no solamente en relación con la lengua sino con su cultura y acervo seculares, creados y desarrollados por los pueblos durante siglos.
Claro que el discurso de la cloaca centralista espanyola es siempre el mismo: la "imposición", siempre olvidando la suya, la única que existe.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Público y estatal son mais bien conceptos antónimos; el primero no debería ser necesario explicarlo, el segundo significa tener como propietaria y usufructuaria a la minoría poderhabiente, un 0,5% de los habitantes del estado como mucho. Significa, por ejemplo, que esa minoría se arrogue los derechos de riego sobre los territorios de las llamadas confederaciones hidrográficas, cuando mucho antes de ella esos derechos eran públicos y autogestionados por los propios regantes. Hablo de un caso que conozco de primera mano, en donde hace 13 años que intentan, en vano, los propietarios de los campos conseguir un permiso legal para regar sus fincas y en donde la estatal Confederación ha llegado hasta a destruir las piedras acanaladas que, debajo del cauce, ayudaban a llevar el agua a su destino.
> Lo estatal es SIEMPRE enemigo de lo público.



Para mi la definición de público es que pertenece al Estado.

Si esto no es así, necesito tu definición de público para entenderlo.

Y que el estado lo dirija una élite no significa que está elite sea propietaria de las cosas del estado.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Para mi la definición de público es que pertenece al Estado.
> 
> Si esto no es así, necesito tu definición de público para entenderlo.
> 
> Y que el estado lo dirija una élite no significa que está elite sea propietaria de las cosas del estado.



Una escuela pública sería una escuela gestionada por la comunidad, y en primer lugar por los padres y profesores, que deberían ser los más interesados en la formación integral de las futuras generaciones, formación que incluiría el acervo cultural transmitido por las generaciones anteriores, no solamente la lengua.

Una escuela estatal es aquella en la que eso mismo queda a cargo de una minoría poderhabiente, que sin tener en cuenta nada de lo indicado en el parágrafo anterior, impone lo que ella considera oportuno en currículos, programaciones, competencias, etcétera.En el caso de la española, y a través de los tristemente célebres "maestros nacionales" incluyó desde el principio el desprecio a ese mismo acervo cultural, lenguas incluidas ( en el caso del castellano, incluyó el desprecio a las formas de hablarlo no "normativas" o "de pueblo", no a la la lengua en sí)

La élite actúa como propietaria de todo eso, no le hace falta siquiera tener la propiedad legal de las "cosas del estado", la mayor parte de ella robadas al pueblo, bien sea directamente, bien sea vía impuestos.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Una escuela pública sería una escuela gestionada por la comunidad, y en primer lugar por los padres y profesores, que deberían ser los más interesados en la formación integral de las futuras generaciones, formación que incluiría el acervo cultural transmitido por las generaciones anteriores, no solamente la lengua.
> 
> Una escuela estatal es aquella en la que eso mismo queda a cargo de una minoría poderhabiente, que sin tener en cuenta nada de lo indicado en el parágrafo anterior, impone lo que ella considera oportuno en currículos, programaciones, competencias, etcétera.En el caso de la española, y a través de los tristemente célebres "maestros nacionales" incluyó desde el principio el desprecio a ese mismo acervo cultural, lenguas incluidas ( en el caso del castellano, incluyó el desprecio a las formas de hablarlo no "normativas" o "de pueblo", no a la la lengua en sí)
> 
> La élite actúa como propietaria de todo eso, no le hace falta siquiera tener la propiedad legal de las "cosas del estado", la mayor parte de ella robadas al pueblo, bien sea directamente, bien sea vía impuestos.



La comunidad es 

el mundo entero?
sólo los que hablen un idioma? 
Los que tengan la costumbre de comer cocido?
Los padres alumnos profesores y editores de libros?

Si mi hermano y yo nos constituimos en comunidad podemos ser propietarios de una escuela pública con acervo?


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Dic 2022)

El gallego es lengua de paletos


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El gallego es lengua de paletos



Vete a la mi3rda, chirrichote de albañal.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> La comunidad es
> 
> el mundo entero?
> sólo los que hablen un idioma?
> ...



La comunidad educativa ha quedado claramente definida en mi intervención, aunque sea con la necesaria brevedad.
El resto de tu intervención es la táctica de echar arena a los ojos, en este caso para mejor defender al ente estatal.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La obsesión la tienes tú, eso del grazas es del 2003 y el BNG no tiene nada que ver, pero soltar chorradas en internet es gratis.



Anda , ve a reproducirte con una buena moza de Lugo , harás más por el gallego que intentando malmeter conmigo.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> La comunidad educativa ha quedado claramente definida en mi intervención, aunque sea con la necesaria brevedad.
> El resto de tu intervención es la táctica de echar arena a los ojos, en este caso para mejor defender al ente estatal.



Yo defiendo la propiedad privada y la supresión del Estado en todos los ámbitos.

En cuanto empiezas a hablar de cosas que son públicas, necesariamente surge el Estado y las relaciones sociales ejemonicas frente a las relaciones sociales voluntarias


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> siguiendo ese razonamiento, en unas décadas todos en Europa hablaremos inglés.



Cualquier persona culta sabe ya inglés , el nuevo analfabetismo es no saber inglés.


----------



## Satori (8 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Cualquier persona culta sabe ya inglés , el nuevo analfabetismo es no saber inglés.



esa ya se sabe. La pregunta es cuanto le queda al castellano.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Yo defiendo la propiedad privada y la supresión del Estado en todos los ámbitos.
> 
> En cuanto empiezas a hablar de cosas que son públicas, necesariamente surge el Estado y las relaciones sociales ejemonicas frente a las relaciones sociales voluntarias



Como si solamente se pudiese concebir la propiedad privada y la estatal, precisamente las menos presentes en la historia hasta tiempos recientes.
Por no hablar de la diferencia tradicional entre propiedad y usufructo, -impensable en los sistemas en donde predomina el concepto de propiedad privada actual-,pero eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## Republicano (8 Dic 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Llamarles jergas pero el catalán el vasco y el gallego no se inventaron a principio de siglo si mañana le entra un delirio a la UE que hay que hablar inglés ya veréis que pronto os manifestais.
> 
> A mi me parece bien que se conserven culturas autóctonas ya sean las chirigotas de Cádiz o el uso del gallego



A mi abuela me costaba trabajo entenderla. Ni siquiera hablaba una lengua vernácula, hablaba un dialecto del castellano llamado andaluz, cuando el andaluz era un dialecto y no un acento, como hoy en día. 

Yo me crié con la tele y mis padres y abuelos con la radio, pero tenía una abuela nacida en el siglo xix que estaba llena de expresiones autóctonas y con una manera de hablar tan propia que para alguien de fuera de Andalucía (y de gran parte de Andalucía) serían incapaces de entenderla. Mi pueblo estaba lleno de muchas expresiones propias, palabras, y un acento muy particular. 

Todo eso se perdió a lo largo del siglo XX, y digo una cosa, no es una gran desgracia. Es algo que tuvo una época y que quedó en el olvido por no ser necesario, como cientos de palabras que aparecen en el quijote. 

Pero hay gente, que por la necesidad de sentirse superior, aluden a una forma de hablar innecesaria.

Lo de feijoo hablando gallego es patético. Es como si uno de Valladolid se pone a leer un texto en gallego. De noite e de día EU falo galego.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> A mi abuela me costaba trabajo entenderla. Ni siquiera hablaba una lengua vernácula, hablaba un dialecto del castellano llamado andaluz, cuando el andaluz era un dialecto y no un acento, como hoy en día.
> 
> Yo me crié con la tele y mis padres y abuelos con la radio, pero tenía una abuela nacida en el siglo xix que estaba llena de expresiones autóctonas y con una manera de hablar tan propia que para alguien de fuera de Andalucía (y de gran parte de Andalucía) serían incapaces de entenderla. Mi pueblo estaba lleno de muchas expresiones propias, palabras, y un acento muy particular.
> 
> ...



Siempre es patético oir un idioma hablado por sus enemigos.

Feijoo hablando gallego o Aznar hablando catalán en la intimidad ensucian esas lenguas. Son patéticos.

La lengua verdadera de esos bípedos y las de quienes los siguen debería ser la de Mordor.


----------



## Republicano (8 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Pero qué mierda es esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El portugués es inteligible en un 90% con el castellano. Pero estás en Portugal y hasta que no pillas acento no pillas ni una palabra.

Y me temo que el gallego (el de los gallegos de toda la vida, no el castellano leyendo palabras escritas en gallego) no podía entender el portugués como en el siglo xix uno de Valladolid apenas podría entender a alguien de las Alpujarras, con escritura idéntica. 

Por eso me extrañaría que un gallego se informe a través de fuentes portuguesas.


----------



## Republicano (8 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Tampoco te flipes tanto. El castellano tiene muchos hablantes, pero su importancia es mucho menor de lo que le corresponderia por volumes. Tanto es así que en USA, los hispanos de segunda y tercera generacion, sobre todo para escalar socialmente, abandonan el castellano para pasarse al inglés casi en exclusiva



Los hispanos en usa son bilingües. Saben perfectamente que es mejor hablar ambas lenguas que solo el inglés. Y muchos de ellos hablan español fuera del ámbito laboral.


----------



## javiwell (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Como si solamente se pudiese concebir la propiedad privada y la estatal, precisamente las menos presentes en la historia hasta tiempos recientes.
> Por no hablar de la diferencia tradicional entre propiedad y usufructo, -impensable en los sistemas en donde predomina el concepto de propiedad privada actual-,pero eso ya es otra historia.



Y que sería una escuela verdaderamente pública no estatal?


----------



## rioskunk (8 Dic 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Los panchos nacidos en España hablan ya un indistinguible español de España. Acento, palabras, expresiones... porque quieren parecerse lo más posible a sus compañeros.
> 
> Llegado un punto crítico, moros hablarán en moro y panchos en pancho. Pero de momento tratan de imitarnos como pueden.



supongo qeu eso lo dices porque has escuchados a algunos, pero yo no niego eso, pero tampoco niego que muchos españoles de padres españoles de toda la vida estan incluyendo palabras y frases hechas sudamericanas por los videos, youtubers que siguen y música que escuchan.


----------



## wysiwyg (8 Dic 2022)

La ultima vez que estuve por Jalisia me sorprendió que los chavales no hablasen nada de gallego entre ellos. Los padres no lo transmiten a los hijos.

Tanta millonada gastada en Xabarin club y telegaitas para nada. 

Por un lado me da lastima que desaparezca, pero mayormente me alegra ya que la izmierda usa la lengua como arma arrojadiza. 

En 20/30 años el gallego terminara como el leones o el aragonés.


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> La ultima vez que estuve por Jalisia me sorprendió que los chavales no hablasen nada de gallego entre ellos. Los padres no lo transmiten a los hijos.
> 
> Tanta millonada gastada en Xabarin club y telegaitas para nada.
> 
> ...



Y a mí me alegraría que desapareciesen los abortos que odian el gallego.
BLOQUEADO por ser una grandísima ñorda.


----------



## Ibar (8 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El portugués es inteligible en un 90% con el castellano. Pero estás en Portugal y hasta que no pillas acento no pillas ni una palabra.
> 
> Y me temo que el gallego (el de los gallegos de toda la vida, no el castellano leyendo palabras escritas en gallego) no podía entender el portugués como en el siglo xix uno de Valladolid apenas podría entender a alguien de las Alpujarras, con escritura idéntica.
> 
> Por eso me extrañaría que un gallego se informe a través de fuentes portuguesas.



Todo es hacerse al habla portuguesa. Sé que hubo un cambio fonético en Portugal que hace que les (nos) resulte más complicado entenderlos, pero también existe el portugués brasileño que es más fácil incluso para los exclusivamente hispanoparlantes.
Y en cuanto a la escritura tampoco es que sea muy diferente, ni siquiera es complicado para un hispanoparlante.

Esto está sacado de la wikipedia portuguesa y se entiende sin problemas a la hora de leerlo.
Por manter a aliança com a Inglaterra e se recusar a aderir ao Bloqueio Continental, Portugal foi três vezes invadido pelos exércitos napoleónicos. A primeira invasão ocorreu em 1807. A corte e a família real portuguesa refugiaram-se no Brasil e a capital deslocou-se para o Rio de Janeiro, onde permaneceriam até 1821, quando D. João VI, desde 1816 rei do Reino Unido de Portugal, Brasil e Algarves, regressou a Lisboa para jurar a primeira Constituição. No ano seguinte, o seu filho D. Pedro IV foi proclamado imperador do Brasil, passando a ser conhecido no Brasil como D. Pedro I.


----------



## wysiwyg (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Y a mí me alegraría que desapareciesen los abortos que odian el gallego.
> BLOQUEADO por ser una grandísima ñorda.



No lo odio, pero el gallego se estudiara como el latín y se hablara como el latín.

Las lenguas se mueren, evolucionan y desaparecen. Es ley de vida. 

El gallego esta en cuidados paliativos y cuando la generación de viejos se mueran, el galego se ira con ellos.


----------



## Satori (8 Dic 2022)

restaurantes dijo:


> El idioma es una herramienta, nada mas. .



No, el idioma es muchas cosas más que eso.


----------



## Ortegal (8 Dic 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> No lo odio, pero el gallego se estudiara como el latín y se hablara como el latín.
> 
> Las lenguas se mueren, evolucionan y desaparecen. Es ley de vida.
> 
> El gallego esta en cuidados paliativos y cuando la generación de viejos se mueran, el galego se ira con ellos.



Pero porque le haces caso a ese puto lazi catalufo el que le importa Galicia, no dice mas que incoherencias que hable de su estercolero de Qatarlunya, mételo en el ignore.


----------



## tumbito (8 Dic 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> La ultima vez que estuve por Jalisia me sorprendió que los chavales no hablasen nada de gallego entre ellos. Los padres no lo transmiten a los hijos.
> 
> Tanta millonada gastada en Xabarin club y telegaitas para nada.
> 
> ...



Ese justo es el problema del gallego. Lo que hablan en la telegaita y el gallego de los padres poco o nada tiene que ver.

El gallego oficial es una lengua nueva que nadie conoce y nadie quiere conocer. Yo aun me acuerdo cuando nos partiamos la caja cuando se les dio por normativizar los mensajes en los aeropuertos y escuchabamos: "o vo da compañia rianer..."


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> Ese justo es el problema del gallego. Lo que hablan en la telegaita y el gallego de los padres poco o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> El gallego oficial es una lengua nueva que nadie conoce y nadie quiere conocer. Yo aun me acuerdo cuando nos partiamos la caja cuando se les dio por normativizar los mensajes en los aeropuertos y escuchabamos: "o vo da compañia rianer..."



¿Cómo se diria en gallego "el vuelo de la compañía Ryanair"?


----------



## Von Rudel (8 Dic 2022)

En un mundo cada vez mas pequeño y que puedes ir con mas facilidad a las ciudades globales, los idiomas pequeños estan condenados a la extinción. Es ley de vida de los idiomas. Cuantos cientos de idiomas desaparecieron por invasiones, epidemias, desusos y de mas circunstancias.


----------



## tumbito (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿Cómo se diria en gallego "el vuelo de la compañía Ryanair"?



O voo da compañia ryanair.
Los nombres propios no se traducen.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Todo es hacerse al habla portuguesa. Sé que hubo un cambio fonético en Portugal que hace que les (nos) resulte más complicado entenderlos, pero también existe el portugués brasileño que es más fácil incluso para los exclusivamente hispanoparlantes.
> Y en cuanto a la escritura tampoco es que sea muy diferente, ni siquiera es complicado para un hispanoparlante.
> 
> Esto está sacado de la wikipedia portuguesa y se entiende sin problemas a la hora de leerlo.
> Por manter a aliança com a Inglaterra e se recusar a aderir ao Bloqueio Continental, Portugal foi três vezes invadido pelos exércitos napoleónicos. A primeira invasão ocorreu em 1807. A corte e a família real portuguesa refugiaram-se no Brasil e a capital deslocou-se para o Rio de Janeiro, onde permaneceriam até 1821, quando D. João VI, desde 1816 rei do Reino Unido de Portugal, Brasil e Algarves, regressou a Lisboa para jurar a primeira Constituição. No ano seguinte, o seu filho D. Pedro IV foi proclamado imperador do Brasil, passando a ser conhecido no Brasil como D. Pedro I.



Un texto en registro formal es fácil en cualquier idioma.
Ahora ponte a entender correctamente poesia, canciones, jergas o dialectos locales y te cagas...y en Brasil precisamente es un portugués saleroso y tropical con una fonética muy específica. Libertad se dice libegyayi así que más fácil que lo hablado en Portugal...


----------



## DCLXVI (8 Dic 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> O voo da compañia ryanair.
> Los nombres propios no se traducen.



No estaba traduciendo ningún nombre comercial, estaría intentando pronunciarlo y lo haría mal, como la inmensa mayoría de los hespañoles.
Imagino que la pronunciación será: Raianer.

En suma, espero que os riáis también cuando los locutores castellanos pronuncian "COELO" o "FILO" o "JANEIRO" (con el sonido de la J castellana) en palabras portuguesas como COELHO, FILHO o la misma JANEIRO, y que por supuesto eso signifique denigrar también la lengua que hablan esos locutores, habitualmente monolingües castellanos. Al menos, seríais coherentes.


----------



## tumbito (8 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> No estaba traduciendo ningún nombre comercial, estaría intentando pronunciarlo y lo haría mal, como la inmensa mayoría de los hespañoles.
> Imagino que la pronunciación será: Raianer.
> 
> En suma, espero que os riáis también cuando los locutores castellanos pronuncian "COELO" o "FILO" o "JANEIRO" (con el sonido de la J castellana) en palabras portuguesas como COELHO, FILHO o la misma JANEIRO, y que por supuesto eso signifique denigrar también la lengua que hablan esos locutores, habitualmente monolingües castellanos. Al menos, seríais coherentes.



No, solo nos reimos de los que veranean en Sanjenjo.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Dic 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El gallego es lengua de paletos



Mucho complejo por ser el español legua de pobres y paletos en Norteamerica y Europa.

Yo uso mayoritariamente el gallego y de paleto no teng nada.

El gallego nunca desaparecerá ni sera hablado por poca gente. Tenemos el paraguas del portugues, la 5ª lengua mas hablada del mundo.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> De mi última visita a Galicia saqué en claro que se van a quedar maravillosos parques naturales , ya que se está despoblando , todos se están desplazando a la costa , magníficos bosques en Orense donde nadie irá a molestar a los ciervos , ni en gallego ni en otro idioma.



Pues anda que Castilla... multiplicado por 10.

Ya la mayoria es un secarral en donde solo se escucha la chicharra.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mucho complejo por ser el español legua de pobres y paletos en Norteamerica y Europa.
> 
> Yo uso mayoritariamente el gallego y de paleto no teng nada.



El gallego en América y europa ni existe.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El gallego en América y europa ni existe.



No, que va... ¿y los emigrantes e hijos de emigrantes que hablan en sus centros gallegos???


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No, que va... ¿y los emigrantes e hijos de emigrantes que hablan en sus centros gallegos???



A nivel sub-standard.
Es como decir que el rumano es una lengua de Lepe por los invernaderos.


----------



## wysiwyg (8 Dic 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> Ese justo es el problema del gallego. Lo que hablan en la telegaita y el gallego de los padres poco o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> El gallego oficial es una lengua nueva que nadie conoce y nadie quiere conocer. Yo aun me acuerdo cuando nos partiamos la caja cuando se les dio por normativizar los mensajes en los aeropuertos y escuchabamos: "o vo da compañia rianer..."



Galicia es pequeña y la variación del gallego demasiado grande. Se normalizo para intentar asegurar la supervivencia. 

El alemán por ejemplo ha tenido varias reformas para normalizarlo debido a que varia mucho.
Entre el alemán de suiza y el alemán de Hamburgo puede haber tantas diferencias como el Gallego y el Castellano.
En Suiza, el alemán local ni se enseña en las escuelas ni lo oirás en la TV. Es una decision pragmatica. 

Galicia debería hacer lo mismo y dejar que el gallego se hable en la calle únicamente hasta que desaparezca.


----------



## Republicano (8 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Todo es hacerse al habla portuguesa. Sé que hubo un cambio fonético en Portugal que hace que les (nos) resulte más complicado entenderlos, pero también existe el portugués brasileño que es más fácil incluso para los exclusivamente hispanoparlantes.
> Y en cuanto a la escritura tampoco es que sea muy diferente, ni siquiera es complicado para un hispanoparlante.
> 
> Esto está sacado de la wikipedia portuguesa y se entiende sin problemas a la hora de leerlo.
> Por manter a aliança com a Inglaterra e se recusar a aderir ao Bloqueio Continental, Portugal foi três vezes invadido pelos exércitos napoleónicos. A primeira invasão ocorreu em 1807. A corte e a família real portuguesa refugiaram-se no Brasil e a capital deslocou-se para o Rio de Janeiro, onde permaneceriam até 1821, quando D. João VI, desde 1816 rei do Reino Unido de Portugal, Brasil e Algarves, regressou a Lisboa para jurar a primeira Constituição. No ano seguinte, o seu filho D. Pedro IV foi proclamado imperador do Brasil, passando a ser conhecido no Brasil como D. Pedro I.



¿Que me vas a contar del portugués? Mis últimas vacaciones fueron en Oporto. Pero es que si de las regiones con idioma propio, he estado una vez en Galicia, una vez en el país vasco y tres veces en Cataluña, en Portugal habré estado más de 10 y quizás más de 15 veces. Es lo que tiene vivir en Sevilla, a escasos 140 km de Portugal.


----------



## Ibar (8 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> ¿Que me vas a contar del portugués? Mis últimas vacaciones fueron en Oporto. Pero es que si de las regiones con idioma propio, he estado una vez en Galicia, una vez en el país vasco y tres veces en Cataluña, en Portugal habré estado más de 10 y quizás más de 15 veces. Es lo que tiene vivir en Sevilla, a escasos 140 km de Portugal.



De tus vacaciones me puedes contar muchas cosas, pero para saber sobre la compresión que tiene un gallego del portugués tendríamos que preguntarle a uno. En youtube, por ejemplo, hay vídeos de gallegos, portugueses y brasileños cada uno hablando a su manera y comunicándose sin mayores problemas.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El gallego en América y europa ni existe.





Hermericus dijo:


> Pues anda que Castilla... multiplicado por 10.
> 
> Ya la mayoria es un secarral en donde solo se escucha la chicharra.



Pues sí , pero eso siempre ha sido así , salvo un pequeño periodo en que esaba algo más poblada , Castilla siempre tuvo poca gente.
Y hombre , eso sí , Castilla es Castilla la Vieja y Castilla la Nueva , dentro de eso está Madrid , ese pequeño sitio con sólo 6.5 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mucho complejo por ser el español legua de pobres y paletos en Norteamerica y Europa.
> 
> Yo uso mayoritariamente el gallego y de paleto no teng nada.
> 
> El gallego nunca desaparecerá ni sera hablado por poca gente. Tenemos el paraguas del portugues, la 5ª lengua mas hablada del mundo.



El gallego es al portugués lo que el sefardí es al español , una rareza minoritaria , mismas raíces pero rareza.

Yo no tengo nada en contra del gallego , es el idioma de las Cantigas de Alfonso X , fue idioma de prestigio , pero eso es agua pasada.

Lo que a mí me molesta es el machaqueo con imponer su uso a gente que ni le va ni le viene , es un fracaso adelantado.

¿ Te importa mucho tu idioma? Ten 7 hijos , ganarás 7 hablantes. A los demás se les deja que usen el idioma que mejor les convenga.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> El gallego es al portugués lo que el sefardí es al español , una rareza minoritaria , mismas raíces pero rareza.
> 
> Yo no tengo nada en contra del gallego , es el idioma de las Cantigas de Alfonso X , fue idioma de prestigio , pero eso es agua pasada.
> 
> ...



Pues si eso es como lo decís, y es en Galicia donde hay producción de material y el grado de conocimiento de la lengua autóctona es brutal y la gente común utiliza las lenguas sin beligerancias ni comidas de tarro, entonces en el caso de otros territorios donde las lenguas son un politizado folklorismo y poco más... está claro el futuro que tienen.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Los hispanos en usa son bilingües. Saben perfectamente que es mejor hablar ambas lenguas que solo el inglés. Y muchos de ellos hablan español fuera del ámbito laboral.



Sí, como si fuera un “ patois”.
Como hacen los valencianos, etc…


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (9 Dic 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Galicia es pequeña y la variación del gallego demasiado grande. Se normalizo para intentar asegurar la supervivencia.
> 
> El alemán por ejemplo ha tenido varias reformas para normalizarlo debido a que varia mucho.
> Entre el alemán de suiza y el alemán de Hamburgo puede haber tantas diferencias como el Gallego y el Castellano.
> ...




El gallego lo puedes hablar en Brasil o Portugal. Si vamos a utilidad, el vascuence sólo se habla en ETAlandia y lo mismo el cagalán en su región.


----------



## Can Cervecero (9 Dic 2022)

Parece que hoy en día en determinados territorios de España es un problema hablar español


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues si eso es como lo decís, y es en Galicia donde hay producción de material y el grado de conocimiento de la lengua autóctona es brutal y la gente común utiliza las lenguas sin beligerancias ni comidas de tarro, entonces en el caso de otros territorios donde las lenguas son un politizado folklorismo y poco más... está claro el futuro que tienen.



Porque en galicia no hay pobacion inmigrada de lengua castellana en gran cantidad.
Lo que nos toca los huevos es que venga gente de fuera que ni quieren conocer la cultura de su tierra de acogida( allá ellos) , y para su comodidad, intentan que los locales les hablen exclusivamente ennsu idioma.
No hace falta ser muy inteligente para comprender el quid de la cuestión


----------



## Walter Eucken (9 Dic 2022)

Lo malo del gallego es el tema de las oposiciones. Nunca se debió permitir ese tipo de ventajismos. Por lo demás... el castrapo promedio se entiende perfectamente, y el gallego normativo también. ¿Qué más da? 

La diferencia gallego-castellano está en la misma frontera del dialecto-lengua. Quizás ese es el problema que tiene.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El portugués es inteligible en un 90% con el castellano. Pero estás en Portugal y hasta que no pillas acento no pillas ni una palabra.
> 
> Y me temo que el gallego (el de los gallegos de toda la vida, no el castellano leyendo palabras escritas en gallego) no podía entender el portugués como en el siglo xix uno de Valladolid apenas podría entender a alguien de las Alpujarras, con escritura idéntica.
> 
> Por eso me extrañaría que un gallego se informe a través de fuentes portuguesas.



Cualquier gallego que no sea un cenutrio puede leer portugués sin apenas esfuerzo, entenderlo hablado ya cuesta más porque el portugués lisboeta ha evolucionado hacia una "andalucización", se comen fonemas. Es más fácil entender a los brasileños, salvo a los del norte de Portugal que se les entiende muy bien, la relación entre el sur de Galicia y el norte de Portugal es mayor que la que se tiene con Asturias y CyL, es una cuestión geográfica.


----------



## wysiwyg (9 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El gallego lo puedes hablar en Brasil o Portugal. Si vamos a utilidad, el vascuence sólo se habla en ETAlandia y lo mismo el cagalán en su región.



Hablarlo puedes, otra cosa es que te entiendan y entender. 

Yo hablando gallego estuve en Portugal y no me enteraba de una mierda.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

tumbito dijo:


> Ese justo es el problema del gallego. Lo que hablan en la telegaita y el gallego de los padres poco o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> El gallego oficial es una lengua nueva que nadie conoce y nadie quiere conocer. Yo aun me acuerdo cuando nos partiamos la caja cuando se les dio por normativizar los mensajes en los aeropuertos y escuchabamos: "o vo da compañia rianer..."



Me imagino que los andaluces se descojonan cuando ven un telediario, porque nadie en Andalucía habla así.

Os buscáis las justificaciones más tontas que hay, el declive de las lenguas regionales se debe a criterios económicos y la globalización, el culpar a la política o a las normativas es una auténtica gilipollez basada en vuestros prejuicios.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A nivel sub-standard.
> Es como decir que el rumano es una lengua de Lepe por los invernaderos.



De eso se ocupó Portugal, los brasileños alucinan cuando te oyen hablar en gallego, y cuando les dices que el origen del portugués está en Galicia ya les rompes los esquemas. Los portugueses ignoran la existencia de Gallaecia, para ellos la historia empieza en la independencia de Portugal.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Hablarlo puedes, otra cosa es que te entiendan y entender.
> 
> Yo hablando gallego estuve en Portugal y no me enteraba de una mierda.



Si eres de gallego escuela Feijoo o por debajo de Porto pues normal, pero en Viana do Castelo te comunicas perfectamente.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Si eres gallego y no entiendes a este hombre, sabes gallego nivel Feijoo.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Sí, como si fuera un “ patois”.
> Como hacen los valencianos, etc…



El catalán en América no pinta nada, vamos ni en Francia ni en Europa ni en ningún sitio


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si eres de gallego escuela Feijoo o por debajo de Porto pues normal, pero en Viana do Castelo te comunicas perfectamente.



Pues no muchacho un portugués habla más de corrido que un brasileño, yo al brasileño le entiendo cuando hablan despacio los portugueses con su modismo pues no los entiendes.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Porque en galicia no hay pobacion inmigrada de lengua castellana en gran cantidad.
> Lo que nos toca los huevos es que venga gente de fuera que ni quieren conocer la cultura de su tierra de acogida( allá ellos) , y para su comodidad, intentan que los locales les hablen exclusivamente ennsu idioma.
> No hace falta ser muy inteligente para comprender el quid de la cuestión



Pues te jodes es el futuro de tú Región y no hay nada que puedas hacer. Ya lo estamos viendo en las celebraciones de Marruecos en Qatarlunya eso es de los moros, y otra cosa hasta el 2037 la población catalana crecerá en 800.000 personas y todas extranjeras estáis perdidos, nadie en España irá a trabajar a Cataluña al contrario los catalanes autóctonos sé están yendo a otras partes de España, suerte la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Pues no muchacho un portugués habla más de corrido que un brasileño, yo al brasileño le entiendo cuando hablan despacio los portugueses con su modismo pues no los entiendes.



Que a los brasileños cultos se les entiende mejor que a un portugués del sur de Porto también lo digo yo, pero me vas a decir que para ir a tomar un bacalhau a Caminha o a la feira a Chaves te hace falta un traductor, ya, que me conozco todo el norte de Portugal y he visto infinitas veces viejos de los dos lados hablando tan contentos.

Mira el vídeo que he puesto y dime que no lo entiendes.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Que a los brasileños cultos se les entiende mejor que a un portugués del sur de Porto también lo digo yo, pero me vas a decir que para ir a tomar un bacalhau a Caminha o a la feira a Chaves te hace falta un traductor, ya, que me conozco todo el norte de Portugal y he visto infinitas veces viejos de los dos lados hablando tan contentos.
> 
> Mira el vídeo que he puesto y dime que no lo entiendes.



Bueno es que la provincia mas al norte de Portugal es un cacho de Galicia, ellos son gallegos y en Portugal sé lo recuerdan. Digo Viana do Castelo y provincia que limita con Pontevedra y Orense sus aldea son típicas de Galicia.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Bueno es que la provincia mas al norte de Portugal es un cacho de Galicia, ellos son gallegos y en Portugal sé lo recuerdan. Digo Viana do Castelo y provincia que limita con Pontevedra y Orense sus aldea son típicas de Galicia.



No, la parte fácilmente entendible llega hasta Porto, a 150km de Galicia, el vídeo que he puesto es de esta zona.









Bunheiro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Si quisiera poner un vídeo de una zona cercana a Galicia hubiera cogido Tras-os-montes, donde hay viejos que lo que hablan es gallego con cuatro fonemas portugueses.

En esa zona vive mucha gente, así que o estás metiendo como gallegos a 2 millones de portugueses, o tienes que reconocer que el portugués se entiende bien, el problema es la andalucización del portugués, que hace que incluso a los brasileños cada vez les cueste más entenderlos.









O português devora-se a si mesmo


A ambição da língua portuguesa é poder ser falada sem necessidade de abrir a boca. A manter-se a tendência, chegará um tempo em que será incompreensível até para os próprios portugueses.




observador.pt







> Os portugueses costumam estranhar que compreendam sem dificuldade o português falado no Brasil e o espanhol, mas que brasileiros e espanhóis não sejam capazes de perceber o português de Portugal.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Porque en galicia no hay pobacion inmigrada de lengua castellana en gran cantidad.
> Lo que nos toca los huevos es que venga gente de fuera que ni quieren conocer la cultura de su tierra de acogida( allá ellos) , y para su comodidad, intentan que los locales les hablen exclusivamente ennsu idioma.
> No hace falta ser muy inteligente para comprender el quid de la cuestión



¿ Tierra de acogida?
Ese concepto es discutuble , imagina los de Arteixo en La Coruña , central de Inditex. Pablo Isla , antiguo CEO , que hizo una gestión brillante ganando millones y a quien se llamó , ¿ fue acogido? . Un tío que llega en patera es acogido , alguien que llega y gana un pastizal es dudoso.
Si mañana el Celta ganara la copa de Europa con 6 jugadores que hablan inglés , fichados a golpe de talonario... ¿ también les dirías lo de tierra de acogida?.

En fin , yo no necesito que en Barcelona nadie me cambie de idioma a español , pero a mí no me acogieron , por mi oficio me PIDIERON QUE VINIERA , pocos profesionales , mucha demanda , en esos casos , acogida ninguna , tócales los cojones y se van.
Galicia anda escasa de traumatólogos , radiólogos... Y de gente joven en general , ponte exquisito con el tema idioma y aceleras la despoblación.

Lo de siempre , si quieres asegurar la supervivencia del gallego , ten 7 hijos y ganas 7 hablantes. A los demás , les dejas que aprendan el idioma que consideren.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No, la parte fácilmente entendible llega hasta Porto, a 150km de Galicia, el vídeo que he puesto es de esta zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te corrigo en la zona de tras os Montes limítrofe con Zamora se habla el mirandés , digamos un influencia del leones derivado de las antiguas repoblaciones durante la reconquista, no digo que toda la población si no una parte.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Dic 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> He estado en Galicia hace poco y me ha sorprendido lo poco que he oído hablar gallego. ¿Tendrá razón este texto?
> 
> 
> *Quien haya estado alguna vez en Galicia habrá asistido con perplejidad -si no con vergüenza ajena- a una escena no infrecuente: dos padres comunicándose en gallego pero dirigiéndose a sus hijos en castellano*. La decadencia de una lengua tiene mucho que ver con escenas como ésta, motivadas en el caso gallego por causas profundamente psicológicas, de falta de autoestima por la propia cultura, detrás de la cual hay una larga historia de sometimiento a un centralismo secular, firmemente sostenido y apoyado por las élites locales.
> ...



Se habla ibero o celtíbero hoy en día? no, porque el latin se impuso como mejor lengua de comunicacion. Hoy en día el ingles y el español son la lingua franca internacional, punto. Las lenguas de boinaroscaos estan condenadas a desaparecer mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Te corrigo en la zona de tras os Montes limítrofe con Zamora se habla el mirandés , digamos un influencia del leones derivado de las antiguas repoblaciones durante la reconquista, no digo que toda la población si no una parte.



Te equivocas, la parte donde se habla mirandés es una zona muy pequeña, y la zona norte donde tiene frontera con CyL, es zona galegófona, As portelas.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Dic 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Pues te jodes es el futuro de tú Región y no hay nada que puedas hacer. Ya lo estamos viendo en las celebraciones de Marruecos en Qatarlunya eso es de los moros, y otra cosa hasta el 2037 la población catalana crecerá en 800.000 personas y todas extranjeras estáis perdidos, nadie en España irá a trabajar a Cataluña al contrario los catalanes autóctonos sé están yendo a otras partes de España, suerte la vas a necesitar.



Si, si, esto es un erial.
Por mi trabajo no hago mas que alojar expatriadoseuropeos que vienen a currar a tecnologicas.
Y que se van de barcelona y regresan al pueblo algunos? Bueno, esos salieron del pueblo, pero nunca sacaron al pueblo de dentro.
Veo a soria y teruel petada de gente joven y buenos profesionales, gimne two.
Y que hay mucho moro aquí? Sí, pero si en la posguerra nos invadió un 50% de poblacion con una cultura ajena y con el aparato del estado dispuestos a aculturarnos y no pudieron, no me preocupan los de la chilaba, ya los asimilaremos.
Ocúpate tu mantener el castellano un poco decente, que con los hermanos cobrisos os está quedando guapo el tema.
Algunos os creéis que Hernán Cortés todavía vive y parece que no os hayáis enterado que salísteis de América con el culo en llamas.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> ¿ Tierra de acogida?
> Ese concepto es discutuble , imagina los de Arteixo en La Coruña , central de Inditex. Pablo Isla , antiguo CEO , que hizo una gestión brillante ganando millones y a quien se llamó , ¿ fue acogido? . Un tío que llega en patera es acogido , alguien que llega y gana un pastizal es dudoso.
> Si mañana el Celta ganara la copa de Europa con 6 jugadores que hablan inglés , fichados a golpe de talonario... ¿ también les dirías lo de tierra de acogida?.
> 
> ...



El que se saque una carrera de medicina y un mir y no pueda entender o defenderse en gallego, ya mejor que no vaya, de verdad.


----------



## Ibar (9 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me imagino que los andaluces se descojonan cuando ven un telediario, porque nadie en Andalucía habla así.
> 
> Os buscáis las justificaciones más tontas que hay, el declive de las lenguas regionales se debe a criterios económicos y la globalización, el culpar a la política o a las normativas es una auténtica gilipollez basada en vuestros prejuicios.



Hay lenguas con menos hablantes que el gallego ( 3.221,000 hablantes según la wikipedia) en Europa y tienen* mejor salud desde un punto de vista lingüístico. En esos casos la política y la normativa protegen el idioma, aparte que no tienen competencia y por lo tanto no hay fenómenos como la diglosia.

*Estonio, esloveno, letón, lituano, macedonio


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si, si, esto es un erial.
> Por mi trabajo no hago mas que alojar expatriadoseuropeos que vienen a currar a tecnologicas.
> Y que se van de barcelona y regresan al pueblo algunos? Bueno, esos salieron del pueblo, pero nunca sacaron al pueblo de dentro.
> Veo a soria y teruel petada de gente joven y buenos profesionales, gimne two.
> ...



La suerte está echada no los podéis asimilar


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Hay lenguas con menos hablantes que el gallego ( 3.221,000 hablantes según la wikipedia) en Europa y tienen* mejor salud desde un punto de vista lingüístico. En esos casos la política y la normativa protegen el idioma, aparte que no tienen competencia y por lo tanto no hay fenómenos como la diglosia.
> 
> *Estonio, esloveno, letón, lituano, macedonio



Claro, y qué tienen todos esos países en común y que Galicia no tiene, por eso especifiqué lenguas regionales. Y no te equivoques, todas esas lenguas se irían a la mierda si sus estados no interviniesen, tienes el mejor ejemplo en Luxemburgo, donde la lengua económica es el francés seguida del alemán, pero el gobierno fomenta el luxemburgués. El que el luxemburgués sobreviva va a depender de lo en serio que se lo tome su gobierno.

Si en España se hablara romanche en vez de castellano, seguramente el gallego seguiría siendo predominante en Galicia ya que te da acceso a un mercado de 220 millones en varios países, mientras que el romanche a un par de países.


----------



## Ibar (9 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro, y qué tienen todos esos países en común y que Galicia no tiene, por eso especifiqué lenguas regionales. Y no te equivoques, todas esas lenguas se irían a la mierda si sus estados no interviniesen, tienes el mejor ejemplo en Luxemburgo, donde la lengua económica es el francés seguida del alemán, pero el gobierno fomenta el luxemburgués. El que el luxemburgués sobreviva va a depender de lo en serio que se lo tome su gobierno.
> 
> Si en España se hablara romanche en vez de castellano, seguramente el gallego seguiría siendo predominante en Galicia ya que te da acceso a un mercado de 220 millones en varios países, mientras que el romanche a un par de países.



Una cosa es saber un idioma y otra que usar ese idioma te sea indispensable donde vives, el mercado del inglés es enorme pero no veo a los suecos olvidando su idioma con o sin estado de por medio.

En cuanto a Luxemburgo, hay que mencionar que en el mismo país conviven las lenguas que has mencionado y todas ellas son oficiales. Por otro lado, hay un fenómeno de diglosia y es que el luxemburgués fue oficializado en 1984 y para entonces el francés ya se utilizaba en el campo legislativo y el alemán en política (cosa que no ha debido cambiar mucho).


----------



## DCLXVI (9 Dic 2022)

Los que defienden la sacrosanta unidad del castellano, desde Valladolid hasta Guinea Ecuatorial, intentan negar esa misma unidad al catalán, al gallego o al euskera.
Hablan de catalán, valenciano, menorquín, mallorquín, etcétera no como posibles adjetivos para referirse a diferentes variedades de una misma lengua sino como lenguas diferentes ("dialectos" dicen ellos con desprecio)... su sueño sería que en cada uno de estos territorios se usase una grafía diferente, cuanto más parecida a la castellana mejor. No han tenido mucho éxito.
En Galiza sí lo han tenido, imponiendo un sistema ortográfico y morfológico que es una vulgar copia del del castellano. Algunos ejemplos:

GALEGO GALLEGO-CASTELLANO

Filho Fillo
Montanha Montaña
História Historia
Unha Uña

También se han escogido todas las opciones posibles para diferenciarse del portugués, cuando lo lógico sería lo contrario. Un ejemplo son los nombres de los días de la semana, que se puede observar en este video:


----------



## Ortegal (9 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Los que defienden la sacrosanta unidad del castellano, desde Valladolid hasta Guinea Ecuatorial, intentan negar esa misma unidad al catalán, al gallego o al euskera.
> Hablan de catalán, valenciano, menorquín, mallorquín, etcétera no como posibles adjetivos para referirse a diferentes variedades de una misma lengua sino como lenguas diferentes ("dialectos" dicen ellos con desprecio)... su sueño sería que en cada uno de estos territorios se usase una grafía diferente, cuanto más parecida a la castellana mejor. No han tenido mucho éxito.
> En Galiza sí lo han tenido, imponiendo un sistema ortográfico y morfológico que es una vulgar copia del del castellano. Algunos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Puto catalufo que te dediques a tú estercolero multicultural de Cataluña, que la situación del gallego y del catalán es totalmente diferente nosotros mal que pese tenemos a la lusofonia, él dialecto del occitano no tiene dónde agarrarse por sus propios medios.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> El que se saque una carrera de medicina y un mir y no pueda entender o defenderse en gallego, ya mejor que no vaya, de verdad.



¿ Y quién os va a tratar las fracturas o las arritmias?

Tranquilo , ya te digo , ponte a tener 7 hijos , harás más por tu idioma que con tanto lloro en el foro o cabreándote con gente a quien el gallego se la trae floja. No es que no podamos aprender , es que pasamos de perder el timpo en idiomas menores.

Si m tengo que poner a estudiar gramática y ortografía , prefiero el francés , en Francia pagan más por el mismo trabajo. Para ganar el mismo dinero , me la suda aprender idiomas minoritarios.


----------



## Guanotopía (9 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Una cosa es saber un idioma y otra que usar ese idioma te sea indispensable donde vives, el mercado del inglés es enorme pero no veo a los suecos olvidando su idioma con o sin estado de por medio.
> 
> En cuanto a Luxemburgo, hay que mencionar que en el mismo país conviven las lenguas que has mencionado y todas ellas son oficiales. Por otro lado, hay un fenómeno de diglosia y es que el luxemburgués fue oficializado en 1984 y para entonces el francés ya se utilizaba en el campo legislativo y el alemán en política (cosa que no ha debido cambiar mucho).



El luxemburgués se hizo lenguaje nacional en el 84 precisamente para promoverlo, se le está intentando dar una ventaja sobre los otros dos. Creo que es el idioma mayoritario u oficial en las guarderías aunque no lo sea de la población. Eso es lo que están haciendo en Cataluña y ya ves cómo se critica, ¿hay miles de francófonos protestando porque sus guarderías sean en luxemburgués? Como ya he dicho, el luxemburgués lo lleva jodido, por ahora lo salva que lo metan como primera lengua en las escuelas, el día que eso cambie, está sentenciado.

Los suecos usan su idioma, lógico, perder un idioma nacional de forma rápida sólo pasa si existe otro idioma nacional que lo sustituya, porque lo que lo salva es que sea el idioma oficial y que no tenga competencia con otra lengua en el país, ¿cuánto crees que va a durar el sueco de Finlandia? Pero eso si hablamos de sustitución rápida, porque es cuestión de tiempo que el inglés vaya ganado terreno en Suecia hasta desplazar al Sueco, un 86% ya habla inglés.









El secreto de los escandinavos para hablar bien inglés


No se debe a su terquedad vikinga, ni a la falta de melanina, pero suecos, noruegos y daneses hablan mejor la lengua de Shakespeare que ningún otro país no anglófono. ¿Por qué?




www.elconfidencial.com







> En las* escuelas escandinavas* los niños reciben clases de inglés como segunda lengua desde los primeros años de escolarización y es considerada una asignatura casi tan importante como las matemáticas.



Si en unos pocos años de youtubers ya tenemos a los chavales españoles hablando como sudamericanos porque los youtubers españoles buscan ese mercado, ¿qué crees que pasará con los suecos que hablen inglés fluidamente y todo lo que vean sea en inglés? Que llegará un día donde tendrán que elegir entre mantener el idioma por la fuerza o ser sustituido por el inglés.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> ¿ Y quién os va a tratar las fracturas o las arritmias?
> 
> Tranquilo , ya te digo , ponte a tener 7 hijos , harás más por tu idioma que con tanto lloro en el foro o cabreándote con gente a quien el gallego se la trae floja. No es que no podamos aprender , es que pasamos de perder el timpo en idiomas menores.
> 
> Si m tengo que poner a estudiar gramática y ortografía , prefiero el francés , en Francia pagan más por el mismo trabajo. Para ganar el mismo dinero , me la suda aprender idiomas minoritarios.



Yo no soy gallego.
Y me parece perfecto que te vayas a trabajar a Francia. Ahora vas y les exiges que te hablen en castellano, porque es muy importante y bla bla.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (10 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Yo no soy gallego.
> Y me parece perfecto que te vayas a trabajar a Francia. Ahora vas y les exiges que te hablen en castellano, porque es muy importante y bla bla.



No exigiré que me hablen español en Francia , eso es absurdo , tan absurdo como pagar 2500 en Gerona pidiendo catalán cuando cuesta lo mismo sacarte el B2 de francés y a 80 kilómetros pagan 3700.

El día que lo entendáis , os escocerá menos .

Repito , ponte a tener 7 hijos , aquí conmigo no consigues nada para tu idioma de minorías.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (10 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> No exigiré que me hablen español en Francia , eso es absurdo , tan absurdo como pagar 2500 en Gerona pidiendo catalán cuando cuesta lo mismo sacarte el B2 de francés y a 80 kilómetros pagan 3700.
> 
> El día que lo entendáis , os escocerá menos .
> 
> Repito , ponte a tener 7 hijos , aquí conmigo no consigues nada para tu idioma de minorías.



Que no te esperes mas, que te vayas a Francia, uno menos de estos por aqui.
Eso sí, cuando a mitad de mes tus 3.700 se hayan esfumado habiendo pagado alquiler de 2.500 por un zulo y el kilo de tomates a 10 euros no me vengas llorando.
Paletos, que sois unos paletos
Ah, y seguro que cuando vayas con tu francés b2 y no pilles de la misa la mitad ( por lo que dices poco tiempo has pasado tu en francia trabajando), se van a esforzar mucho por entenderte, jejeje.
En cambio aqui somos tan tontos que el 99% de veces cambiamos al castellano si viene uno de fuera.
Es el objetivo del bilingüismo: “ sé tú bilingüe para que yo pueda seguir siendo monolingüe”.
Anda si no sabes de según qué temas ennsu desarrollo día a día mejor abre los oídos y deja de leer titulares engañosos.
Y ahora te dejo, tengo que ir a apedrear a unos niños que van hablando en castellano por la calle, es que no damos abasto uffff


----------



## DCLXVI (17 Dic 2022)

Aprovechad estas Navidades para leer algo:

Carlos Callón publica un ‘Libro Negro’ en el que recorre “500 años de persecución del gallego”

"Además, el director editorial de Xerais ha indicado que las principales fuentes del libro han sido *documentos jurídicos, textos represivos contra el gallego y documentos de debates jurídicos.*

Alonso también ha afirmado que *esta obra ayudará a desmentir cuatro tópicos sobre el idioma.* Estos estereotipos son la no imposición del castellano sobre el gallego, la no existencia de políticas lingüísticas contra el idioma, persecución exclusiva durante el franquismo y el no impulso de la lengua debido a la baja demanda de la población."


----------



## Furymundo (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Aprovechad estas Navidades para leer algo:
> 
> Carlos Callón publica un ‘Libro Negro’ en el que recorre “500 años de persecución del gallego”
> 
> ...



vas en serio con las lenguas regionales ?


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Aprovechad estas Navidades para leer algo:
> 
> Carlos Callón publica un ‘Libro Negro’ en el que recorre “500 años de persecución del gallego”
> 
> ...



Típico panfleto de rojos


----------

